# Official NCAA Football 2010-11 Thread



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

With the College Football season, which I prefer over the NFL, just days away from returning, I figured it was time to make the official thread. In here, obviously, talk about NCAA FB. You can also make your early season predictions in here as well. I'll give my MSU Spartans preview in a few days. But until then, let's let the anticipation build up.

*Conference Champions:*
ACC: NORTH CAROLINA over Florida State
BIG EAST: PITTSBURGH
BIG TEN: IOWA
BIG 12: NEBRASKA over Oklahoma
PAC 10: OREGON
SEC: FLORIDA over Alabama

MWC: TCU
WAC: BOISE STATE
MAC: TEMPLE
C-USA: HOUSTON
SUN BELT: TROY

BCS NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP: NEBRASKA over Florida

Boise State, TCU, Alabama, and Ohio State all get At-Large Bids to BCS Games.

HEISMAN: RYAN MALLET, QB, ARKANSAS over Terelle Pryor, QB, Ohio State and Kellen Moore, QB, Boise State.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Official NCAA FB 2010-11 Thread*

Penn State woooo. Got my season tickets for the games this season and I'm pumped. 

Fuck it, we're going to Alabama, Ohio State, and Iowa and whooping ass.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official NCAA FB 2010-11 Thread*

*YAAAAAAAAY for this thread! 






I love college football. I love it when Kentucky beats Louisville. It's the first game of the year this season... and I can't wait *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Official NCAA FB 2010-11 Thread*

If State beats Michigan, Notre Dame, and has a bowl season, I'll be happy. We really are capable of getting 8 wins, since we should be the favorite in many, and I could see us pulling one out on Iowa, who we've had some close games over the past few years, and Wisconsin, who's the same. Penn State I hope we keep close, b/c the past two years we've been raped by them.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Official NCAA FB 2010-11 Thread*

I just hope Tennessee can get to a winning record. Derek Dooley just looks like a deer in headlights with the season coming up and between that and the seeming mediocrity of the team over .500 would be a good year. Alabama will win the SEC by beating Florida in a rematch of the regular season game, and will beat Ohio State/Nebraska in the BCS title game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Official NCAA FB 2010-11 Thread*

I am completely out of the loop when it comes to college football right now.

Except for my hate of Ron Zook.

The fucking idiot.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster you just picked the once mighty Nebraska Cornhuskers to win the National Championship?

I like it, though it ain't gonna happen.

I'm picking the Boise State Broncos or TCU to win it all. Just cause. Mainly because Texas isn't going to be there. Only one game really matters anyway...Oct 2 Texas vs OU.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Beat Oklahoma, motherfucker!*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Bo Pelini has turned the blackshirts back into a national title contender after the Calahan debacle. They beat Texas and A&M they should run the table with their defense. Their O is questionable, but top defenses have won championships lately.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah you better be able to score points you Big Twelve deserter.  *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The North is incredibly weak so I suppose they could go undefeated if they beat Texas. Not sure they can hang with the SEC elite. 


LadyCroft said:


> *Beat Oklahoma, motherfucker!*


Yes. OU sucks.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Official NCAA FB 2010-11 Thread*



-Mystery- said:


> Penn State woooo. Got my season tickets for the games this season and I'm pumped.
> 
> Fuck it, we're going to Alabama, Ohio State, and Iowa and whooping ass.


Iowa Hawkeye fan here...I'll be in Kinnick on October 2 when Iowa smacks the white right out of Penn State and makes JoePa even more gray than he already is, if that's possible. 

I'm also going to be at the November 20 game against Ohio State. I'm really looking forward to that game, that will decide the conference title right there. However, I won't count out Penn State and Wisconsin, they have legit chances to win the conference also and the Big Ten is the toughest it's been in years. We can do it if Ricky Stanzi can stay healthy and our running game is solid. 

Adam Robinson will get the bulk of the load this year with Brandon Wegher right now not even sure if will play. Robinson has as good an upside as Shon Greene did, and Greene wasn't too bad of a RB.  

Finally, I just want to say to all Cornholer fans...enjoy your last year in the minor leagues. You're coming to Big Ten country now, and we all look forward to making you our bitch. 

I'm so excited...in just four more days it's for real. I can't wait. I LOVE football season.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Nebraska winning the National Championship is a little over the top tbh. Their defense is great no doubt, but their offense is atrocious. They showed that in the Big 12 Championship game. Their offense would need to improve A LOT before they can contend for a National Title imo. 

Are me and Cowherd the only ones who think Boise State are going to smash Virginia Tech?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

TheReverend said:


> Are me and Cowherd the only ones who think Boise State are going to smash Virginia Tech?


Nah, I'm picking Boise State. Them or TCU. Mostly for the lulz, but both do have a legitimate shot. The SEC is still the SEC. They own college football until someone can prove otherwise.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Boise will win. Returning 20 of 22 starters from a team that beat the Pac 10 champion and went undefeated? Yes please. They'll only really have to replace Kyle Wilson. Get past the first month undefeated and they're in the drivers seat for a BCS Championship berth.

And SEC = Overrated. They're the best, but they aren't miles and miles ahead like people perceive them to be. Play a tough road game outside of teh south for once, Bama and Florida. Go to USC or Ohio State, Texas, or Oklahoma, and then I'll put them on this big pedestal. Even Bama's big OOC game vs Penn State is right in their backyard. At least teams like Texas, USC, Ohio State, Oregon, and Michigan (lulz) aren't afraid of traveling across the country and facing a challenge.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The SEC itself is tough enough. They don't have to schedule elite teams because they play them every year within the conference.

The SEC has won enough National Championships recently to prove they are the top conference as of right now. It's pretty much that simple.

The Big 10 is the overrated conference.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Boise will win. Returning 20 of 22 starters from a team that beat the Pac 10 champion and went undefeated? Yes please. They'll only really have to replace Kyle Wilson. Get past the first month undefeated and they're in the drivers seat for a BCS Championship berth.
> 
> And SEC = Overrated. They're the best, but they aren't miles and miles ahead like people perceive them to be. *Play a tough road game outside of teh south for once, Bama and Florida*. Go to USC or Ohio State, Texas, or Oklahoma, and then I'll put them on this big pedestal. Even Bama's big OOC game vs Penn State is right in their backyard. At least teams like Texas, USC, Ohio State, Oregon, and Michigan (lulz) aren't afraid of traveling across the country and facing a challenge.


Yeah, I agree with this. Not sure what agreement Penn State and Alabama have, but I would assume Alabama will be coming to Happy Valley next season.

I don't see the Big 10 as overrated, more so underrated if anything.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Big 10 won both of their BCS bowl games and beat two elite programs in LSU and Miami last year. Sure, it's only a year, but the Big 10 is just as top heavy as the big bad SEC. The bottom is probably more weak, yeah, but the addition of Nebraska gives them a whole lot of quality top teams. Then teams like Indiana, Minnesota, and Illinois fill up the bottom.

Big 10 is #2 and isn't miles behind the SEC. They don't have as much quantity, but the quality of teh top teams is there.

EDIT: Besides, the entire SEC East, outside of Florida and Georgia, is pretty much shit. Tennessee is down. Kentucky and South Carolina will never be more then 8 win teams at best, and Vandy is Vandy.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

The Big 10 is the best it's been in the last couple years. Ohio State, Penn State, and Iowa still all got their core players. Not completely sold on Wisconsin, but they're definitely a dark horse in the conference. Then you got Michigan and Michigan State, who always got the potential to do something.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Big 10 needs to show up more often then when facing elite teams outside the Big 10. 

The best teams in the Big 10 aren't as good as Texas or OU, members of the Big 2...er I mean...Big "12". The Big 10 is better overall than the Big 12 because there is such a huge drop off after Texas and OU. When the Wolverines come back, the Big 10 will be back in my eyes. Otherwise all you got right now is Ohio State, Penn State, and sometimes Iowa or Wisconsin. Add Nebraska and a resurgent Michigan, then I'll say you have a conference that is almost comparable to the SEC.

Excuse me...I'm going to amend my statement. ESPN overrates the Big 10. I actually enjoy ESPN's college football coverage, unlike their NFL coverage, but they suck the Big 10's dick. Of course it's the conference, along with the Big 12 that they broadcast so it's understandable.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Idk about Penn State. Their QB situation worries me. I sense an asswhopping from the Tide in week two.

And I really think Michigan will have a better season then years past. This is year 3 in RichRod's system, and he has a sort of Pat White clone in Denard Robinson. The kid's got mad speed and the Wolverines should start at least 4-2, possibly 5-1, with that lone loss coming to Sparty of course.

And I'd like to say MSU is a big ten dark horse. They don't have the buckeyes on the schedule, they've always played Iowa tough and could've easily won last year, and Wisconsin should be another close one. The only thing they have to prevent is losing to teams that they shouldn't, like Northwestern and Minnesota, who they're a lot better than. They've got the best LB in teh country with Greg Jones, Kurt Cousins is probably the best thrower in teh Big 10, their WR Core is sick as well. Running game will be questionable, but their weapons are crazy. They got a ***** recruit, I believe Dantonio's first, who'll probably be playing LB and is 6-7. Their pass defense is a concern, but if they can get more picks and cut the TD passes into 3/4 what they allowd last year (which would still be like 30) they could experience their first 10 win season under Dantonio. Two years ago they seemed to be on the cusp of breaking into the big 10 elite, but last year they lost a couple of games (Notre Dame, CMU, Minnesota) that they should've won, and with Cousins having another year under his belt and Jones being a beast that he is, a 9 or 10 win season I wouldn't put out of the equation. We just have to win every game that we should, and surprise a few of the supposed 'elites' of the big ten.

Oh, and beat ND and UM. That's priority #'s 1a and 1b.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

If Penn State beats Alabama, that would give the Big 10 some much needed credibility when it comes to OOC games, although that is a big if. I think Ohio State will take care of Miami as well.

Tbh, I see Iowa winning the Big 10 this year. They're schedule works in their favor and their hardest road game is at Michigan and they have Ohio State, Penn State and Wisconsin at home. I wouldn't be surprised to see them run the table tbh.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Honestly, not too worried about who the QB is for Penn State. It's gonna be either McGloin or Newsome (I'm pulling for Newsome to get the starting job. He's 6'2' and like 230.). Not to mention, they've returned all their offensive pieces, including Evan Royster (who I think could have a huge senior season and end up being a Heisman candidate). So the bulk of the offense is gonna go through Royster, but they've got veteran, proven WRs there for McGloin or Newsome to throw to. So really all the starting QB needs to do is make the throws he needs to make and keep mistakes to a minimum, he doesn't need to be Pryor or Stanzi out there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I will be shocked if Penn State can hang with Bama much less beat them. It's an interesting game though for sure. I'll be glued to the TV that day.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> The Big 10 needs to show up more often then when facing elite teams outside the Big 10.


Ohio State has beaten Texas, Wisconsin has beaten a ranked Fresno St., Penn St has beaten a then-respectable ND and Oregon St, within the past 5 years in the regular season, which is more then what the SEC can say about their OOC schedule. 



> The best teams in the Big 10 aren't as good as Texas or OU, members of the Big 2...er I mean...Big "12". The Big 10 is better overall than the Big 12 because there is such a huge drop off after Texas and OU. When the Wolverines come back, the Big 10 will be back in my eyes. Otherwise all you got right now is Ohio State, Penn State, and sometimes Iowa or Wisconsin. Add Nebraska and a resurgent Michigan, then I'll say you have a conference that is almost comparable to the SEC.


Ohio State just beat the Pac 10 champion and Iowa beat the ACC Champion. Penn State beat one of the perceived top programs in the SEC and Wisconsin beat a team on the rise in Miami. Oklahoma, while it was decimated with injuries, only went 8-5. Ohio State is just as good as those two, probably better. Iowa and Wisconsin are maybe a step below, but are still top 15 teams. 

And the same could be said for the SEC as top heavy with Florida and Alabama, then having an average Middle of the pack. What has Auburn, Georgia, or LSU done within the past two years that made them great?



> Excuse me...I'm going to amend my statement. ESPN overrates the Big 10. I actually enjoy ESPN's college football coverage, unlike their NFL coverage, but they suck the Big 10's dick. Of course it's the conference, along with the Big 12 that they broadcast so it's understandable.


Maybe Ohio States, and they focus too much on UM, but other then that there's not a whole lot of Big 10 talk.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

The Penn State/Alabama game is gonna come down to which running attack gets the job done more effectively me thinks. Maybe it's just me, but a lot of people seem to be overlooking the game. I think it's a definite trap game for Alabama. Just strikes me as one of those games that comes early in the season, not much attention is paid to it, then wham...upset. Then again, that could just be the homer in me talking cause I really just wanna riot in the streets of University Park if PSU pulls off the upset.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

To be honest, I don't see Alabama overlooking Penn State at all. Penn State is Penn State and I think Nick Saban will have them ready and I don't see them looking ahead either, seeing as they play Duke the next week. Unless Alabama has a huge off night, I can't see Penn State pulling off the upset, as much as I would love to see them do so. 

So yeah, it's the homer in you talking :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I hope PSU does win so it shuts all of the SEC fanboys, but unless Royster goes for like 250 and 3 tds and Penn State holds them in the teens, they aren't winning. Bama's defense could be suspect, though. 

However, I expect Bama to handle the game pretty handily, by like 10-14 points.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

TheReverend said:


> To be honest, I don't see Alabama overlooking Penn State at all. Penn State is Penn State and I think Nick Saban will have them ready and I don't see them looking ahead either, seeing as they play Duke the next week. Unless Alabama has a huge off night, I can't see Penn State pulling off the upset, as much as I would love to see them do so.
> 
> So yeah, it's the homer in you talking :side:


I don't think it's so much Alabama currently overlooking Penn State, as it is the media. I'm not seeing much...I guess you can call it hype around the game. I mean for instance the other night on Sportscenter, the reviewed Alabama's scheduled and pointed out teams that could pose a threat to them and Penn State wasn't even mentioned. And we all know how things go, the media underplays a team, some players start watching too much ESPN, and we all know how it ends. Not saying that is gonna happen, but I'm not seeing the respect that Penn State should be getting for this game. 

And yeah, Royster is gonna need a huge game, which I think can and will happen. The question will be can Penn State stop Alabama's two-headed monster enough to preserve the win, which of course, is easier said than done. I won't pick against the Nittany Lions, but I see the game being decided by 7 points either way so take that for what it's worth.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And, on the SEC's dominance, teh top 3 teams of late (Florida, LSU, Bama), not a single one of them played a game out of the South. They all played a combination of Florida State/Miami/Virginia Tech/Clemson, but those were either at neutral sites, or at home. At least I have respect for teams like USC, Texas, Oklahoma, Oregon, and Ohio St, because they'll travel across the country against another top opponent. C'mon SEC, step your game up.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> The Big 10 needs to show up more often then when facing elite teams outside the Big 10.
> 
> The best teams in the Big 10 aren't as good as Texas or OU, members of the Big 2...er I mean...Big "12". The Big 10 is better overall than the Big 12 because there is such a huge drop off after Texas and OU. When the Wolverines come back, the Big 10 will be back in my eyes. Otherwise all you got right now is Ohio State, Penn State, and sometimes Iowa or Wisconsin. Add Nebraska and a resurgent Michigan, then I'll say you have a conference that is almost comparable to the SEC.
> 
> Excuse me...I'm going to amend my statement. ESPN overrates the Big 10. I actually enjoy ESPN's college football coverage, unlike their NFL coverage, but they suck the Big 10's dick. Of course it's the conference, along with the Big 12 that they broadcast so it's understandable.


The Big 10 gets nothing but shit on by the big networks because of the way they scheduled up until this year. As in, the Big 10 wanted to be done with their season before Thanksgiving, which meant the teams were done 3 weeks before the rest of the country was. The Big 10 gets no respect in that regards, if anything ESPN's talking heads deep throat the SEC like Linda Lovelace. 

The Big 10 is especially strong because there's a huge amount of parity from top to bottom. This year, it is safe to say there's no easy Ws in the conference. You can't look past anyone. Look at Ohio State last year when they went to West Lafayette and got beat by the Boilermakers. Ditto with Iowa when Northwestern spanked us in Iowa City. 

The Big Ten is no longer Ohio State, Michigan, and everyone else.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Step up? The SEC has won the national championship 3 years in a row.. It's the other teams that need to step up.

I'm a Kentucky fan and I'd LOVE for these other SEC teams to get killed. I've never understood conference love. Why would I root for Alabama, or Florida or LSU if I'm a Kentucky fan? Fuck those teams. They are directly competing with my favorite team for players and on the field so I hope those teams never win another game. 

But for someone to come on here and say they have no respect for the SEC is just advertising ignorance. It's really that simple. 

*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I never said SEC isn't the best. They are. But the constant dicksucking of them being so great when they never seem to face any national powers in the regular season is upsetting. And don't give me that shit that Miami and Florida State are national powers. This isn't 2003. Why can't they go out of the South for once? That's a bunch of bullshit.

Just for once I wish they'd have the BCS Championship in some cold weather place like NY or Michigan or Ohio. Have an SEC try and test their speed out here and see if it's gonna work in the cold weather in January? Too bad they always get a distinct advantage in teh bowl games because the weather is 95% of the time controlled and right in their backyard. Straight up bullshit all of the dicksucking they get.

They're the best, but to say that it's SEC 1 and everyone else a million miles behind is asinine.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The SEC doesn't need to play out of conference because their conference is that strong. 

I'm talking recent past, not just last year btw. The Big 10 did have a decent showing for themselves last year. They usually don't though.

And I'm not an SEC fanboy. I just know great football when I see it. You should know I'm a Texas fanboy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I swear this debate happens every year. The SEC is loaded at the top, but I'm still a bit cautious of their middle and lower tier programs.

When will Auburn and Georgia rebound? 

Big Ten has the same questions with their middle and lower tier programs. Purdue, Illinois, and Indiana are shit.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Meh, like I said before, the Big 10 is just as top heavy as the SEC. Their bottom half is slightly worse, but not by a whole lot. 

And the national respect they get is a little much. If you got 3 teams, a one loss Big 10/Pac 10/SEC Champion, even if both the Big 10 and Pac 10 team have impressive wins OOC on the road, the SEC, who'd have a cream puff OOC and lack of true road tests, would get in 95% of the time over one of them, which isn't right.

EDIT: Purdue may be a bowl team this year. Especially if Marve is as good as he's advertised. They really turned the corner late last year. Replace them with Minnesota.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You just want your conference to be in same conversation as the SEC. There's a reason they aren't. They aren't good enough. Anyone who watches SEC games then watches Big 10 games notices the difference.

I'll say it one final time, the SEC doesn't need out of conference challenges because they have them within the conference year in and year out.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I do want the Big 10 to be considered one of the best, which they are, but I just feel the SEC love is overrated. Yeah, two different teams smoked outmatched Ohio State teams, but the Big Ten have held their own in other bowl games against them. Penn State beat LSU last year. A few years ago Michigan beat Florida the year Tebow won the Heisman. Iowa's beaten South Carolina in a bowl game two years ago. Penn State beat Tennessee in like 07. Wisconsin did the same to Arkansas in the same year. They did that to Auburn the year before that.

People like to think that since Ohio State lost the two biggest games lately that the Big Ten can't compete with the SEC, which is far from teh truth, which is what I was pointing at.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The love isn't overrated though. Have a team other than an SEC team dominate in the Championship game and then you can say it's overrated. 

As Brek has already pointed out, when one has to go through the SEC why would they schedule strong outside of the conference? That just doesn't make sense.

I'm really looking forward to how the Big Ten looks next year. *


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

MrMister said:


> You just want your conference to be in same conversation as the SEC. There's a reason they aren't. They aren't good enough. Anyone who watches SEC games then watches Big 10 games notices the difference.
> 
> I'll say it one final time, the SEC doesn't need out of conference challenges because they have them within the conference year in and year out.


I agree with this. Why would someone like Alabama schedule more than one "good" OOC team when they have teams like Florida, Arkansas, LSU and Auburn on their schedule? It would be stupidity when just one loss can potentially put you out of the National Title picture. 

And I really can't see how people can say that the Big 10 is in the same league as the SEC. Three of the four "top" teams in the Big 10 would get smoked by the top teams in the SEC, with those three teams being Iowa, Wisconsin and Penn State, with Penn State being the only team who would have a fighting chance. If the top teams in the Big 10 and SEC played on a level playing field, with no injuries, neutral site and everybody playing to their full potential, it wouldn't even be a contest.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Because top teams like Texas, Ohio State, and USC face high level of competition often as well and still go out to face top teams OOC. If that's the case, then why have any big OOC games since winning your conference seems to be enough these days. If they're so great prove it at Buckeye stadium, the Rose Bowl, Autzen Stadium, at Oklahoma. Somewhere. These non-SEC teams play slightly worse competition, but make it up in the OOC. Hell, Florida should be embarassed at the poor OOC schedule. They always schedule 3 cupcake games as the OOC, with Florida State, who's no juggarnaut anymore. 

That's my beef. You can't schedule your conference games. But you sure as hell can schedule OOC. And with all of the cupcake games that the SEC's elite bring every year, it's embarassing. If they want to pump their chests out so much go and beat a big 10 team in Big 10 country where you have little to no fan support in poor weahter. Or pac 10. Or even ACC. But no, it's always those teams going to the SEC country, which gives them a significant advantage.

EDIT: Those top 4 Big 10 teams all won their Bowl games, including vs. the Pac 10 and ACC Champions. And Penn State beat LSU last year, and Wisconsin beat Miami, which is as close to an SEC team outside of the SEC as you'll get. Obviously the SEC teams are gonna have slight advantages when teh wheather is controlled because they won't have to worry about the speed, but take that PSU/LSU game. Poor weather, Big 10 team wins. Aside from Bama/Florida, what are the great teams in teh SEC? Auburn? Georgia? Arkansas? All on the level of PSU/Wisc./Iowa.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> Because top teams like Texas, Ohio State, and USC face high level of competition often as well and still go out to face top teams OOC. If that's the case, then why have any big OOC games since winning your conference seems to be enough these days. If they're so great prove it at Buckeye stadium, the Rose Bowl, Autzen Stadium, at Oklahoma. Somewhere. These non-SEC teams play slightly worse competition, but make it up in the OOC. Hell, Florida should be embarassed at the poor OOC schedule. They always schedule 3 cupcake games as the OOC, with Florida State, who's no juggarnaut anymore.
> 
> That's my beef. You can't schedule your conference games. But you sure as hell can schedule OOC. And with all of the cupcake games that the SEC's elite bring every year, it's embarassing. If they want to pump their chests out so much go and beat a big 10 team in Big 10 country where you have little to no fan support in poor weahter. Or pac 10. Or even ACC. But no, it's always those teams going to the SEC country, which gives them a significant advantage.
> 
> EDIT: Those top 4 Big 10 teams all won their Bowl games, including vs. the Pac 10 and ACC Champions. And Penn State beat LSU last year, and Wisconsin beat Miami, which is as close to an SEC team outside of the SEC as you'll get. Obviously the SEC teams are gonna have slight advantages when teh wheather is controlled because they won't have to worry about the speed, but take that PSU/LSU game. Poor weather, Big 10 team wins. Aside from Bama/Florida, what are the great teams in teh SEC? Auburn? Georgia? Arkansas? All on the level of PSU/Wisc./Iowa.


Texas and USC don't face as much competition in conference as the teams in the SEC do. Texas usually has one threat each year and that team is Oklahoma with rare exceptions (Texas Tech, Kansas and Missouri) and starting next year the Big 12 will lose a team that is getting back to elite levels in Nebraska. Barring last year, USC usually doesn't have much competition in the Pac 10, as Oregon State, Stanford and Oregon has ab-normal great years. And I looked at USC's OOC schedule up until 2013 and the best team on paper is Notre Dame and they aren't elite anymore. 

Same goes for Texas. Their future OOC isn't impressive either. They don't have a marque match up out of conference until 2017 when they play USC (or 2015 when they play Notre Dame, if the Irish get back on track). And the same can be said for Ohio State as well. Past their two game series with Miami, their next marque match up is going to be in 2014 when they play Virginia Tech. Big time schools are finally realizing that it's not worth losing a big time match up OOC when they could make just as big of an impact by winning their conference. So don't criticize SEC teams for playing cupcakes when the three teams you mentioned (Texas, Ohio State and USC) play only one "big" game OOC and the rest end up being bottom feeders. Alabama has their one "big" OOC game, as did Texas, USC and Ohio State.

As for as your bowl victory argument, Penn State beat a water downed LSU team, and was in poor weather, which will effect how a team plays. Penn State is used to playing in bad weather so it gives them an advantage.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ohio State just finished a home and home series with USC and before that, Texas. Oklahoma is playing FSU and Cincy this year. And Oregon has been consistently been USC's top threat every year, and went to UM when they were respectable. What happened to 'to be the best you gotta beat the best?' When was the last time Florida/Bama/Auburn/Georgia have gone out of the south and faced a big name BCS opponent? A while. 

As for the Bowl game argument, the same can be said when you're playing in hot Florida. Big 10 teams aren't suited for the hot weather like the SEC teams are. They're bruising teams. You put those games up in the Midwest and there's gonna be some different results.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's not hot in Florida, or anywhere in the Deep South in January. Not like it is in August at least.

The SEC are bruising teams, Florida is the exception. The rest base their offense around the ground game and play defense. The SEC actually plays the bruising style better than the Big 10 because the SEC has bigger, faster players.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> Ohio State just finished a home and home series with USC and before that, Texas. Oklahoma is playing FSU and Cincy this year. And Oregon has been consistently been USC's top threat every year, and went to UM when they were respectable. What happened to 'to be the best you gotta beat the best?' When was the last time Florida/Bama/Auburn/Georgia have gone out of the south and faced a big name BCS opponent? A while.
> 
> As for the Bowl game argument, the same can be said when you're playing in hot Florida. Big 10 teams aren't suited for the hot weather like the SEC teams are. They're bruising teams. You put those games up in the Midwest and there's gonna be some different results.


I'm talking about what they're doing now and in the future. Ohio State decided to play USC and they were exposed in 2008 and were beaten by a True Freshman Quarterback last year (In Columbus as well). They aren't playing any credible OOC opponents until 2014 so by then, they would of gone five years without playing a credible OOC opponent. As for Oklahoma, FSU isn't elite anymore (although they're on the rise) and Cincy is going to have a down year with a new coaching staff. 

As for "To be the best you got to beat the best" mentality, teams like Alabama and Florida don't need to put together a great OOC schedule. They're in the SEC so they will get respect just for that and the winner of the conference would have to go through either Alabama or Florida, and even you would agree that they're both elite programs. There is no point in scheduling great OOC opponents when you have a hard enough schedule in conference. If the SEC was full of Cream-puffs like the ACC or Big East then I'd agree that they should schedule some good OOC teams but when you're in an elite conference like the SEC, why would you need to? 

I know that us, as fans, would love to see Alabama schedule a team like USC, Texas or Ohio State and it would be a great watch but it doesn't make sense for the program to do it when they got themselves a ride to the National Title game if they go undefeated and win the SEC. Why risk losing to a great OOC team?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

It's a lot warmer then in the MW, which is what I was referring to.

And Arkansas has Mallett who went crazy last year. Georgia is a pretty good passing team as well. 

I'll say it again, the SEC is the best, but it's not miles like people are making it out to be. They always have the crowd as a factor in teh bowl games, and never have to play in the cold like Big 10 teams do in October/November.

EDIT: Where have you found the place to see future schedules? This would intrigue me.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Future Schedules:

Ohio State 
Texas
USC


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Cal could be a decent team in a few years. Either way, at least they're both going out of their zone and scheduling BCS opponents yearly. Alabama's next one scheduled after PSU this year is my Spartans, which isn't for another 7 years. Florida has Miami, but those games will be 1/2 on teh crowd b/c it's in Florida. 

Either way, Bama better watch out in 2016, because Sparty is gonna run WILD on them. West Virginia too. :side:


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Hmmm...Am I the only one who doesn't buy the hype on Terrelle Pryor? He has one great game against Oregon and now everybody is saying he's the front runner for the Heisman. I understand that Kirk is an OSU homer but saying Pryor is the leading candidate for the Heisman is ludicrous tbh. His completion percentage was below average for a Quarterback (56%), Doesn't throw for a lot of yards (Only had 2,094 last year) and doesn't throw a lot of Touchdowns either (Only had 18, which is well below what most Quarterbacks throw).

I don't see what's go great about him. Don't get me wrong, he's good but I would take Kellen Moore, Jake Locker and Mark Ingram over Pryor when it comes to potential Heisman winners.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm a Pryor disbeliever. He's never impressed me. I like Herbstreit a lot so I forgive his homer tendencies. I usually forgive all homerism. It's tough not to be one for whatever you're a homer for.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I don't like Pryor neither ... but the jump from sophomore to junior is usually substantial for QBs. 

He'll be good this year. Good enough to win the heisman? Not sure.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Time for my (slightly biased) predictions of how my Spartans season will end out.



> Sep. 4 vs. Western Michigan *WIN*
> Sep. 11 vs. Florida Atlantic *WIN*
> Sep. 18 vs. Notre Dame *WIN*
> Sep. 25 vs. Northern Colorado *WIN*


Not a difficult OOC schedule, at all. Only ND poses a threat of defeat, obviously. However, since 97 we've pretty much owned the Irish, even if 3 of their 4 wins were at Spartan Stadium. We stopped that streak two years ago, and the one thing that ND fans either like to forget or just don't talk about with Brian Kelly is that his teams are really, really poor defensively. He's pretty much an improved version of Charlie Weis. The offense will score, but it'll be tough for them to stop a lot of guys, especially since this is Kelly's first year at ND. The passing game of Cousins to Dell, Cunningham, Nichol, Martin, and Gantt should be enough to propell them to a fast start, which hindered them last year.



> Oct. 2 vs. Wisconsin *LOSS*


Tough start to the Big 10 opener, facing one of the favorites in Wisconsin. It'll be a shootout like it was last year, with our passing game holding our own against John Clay and Co. I really could see this going either way, considering that us and Wisconsin have had a lot of close and back and forth games b/w each other recently. However, for the sake of not looking super biased, I'll take the Badgers.



> Oct. 9 at Michigan *WIN*
> Oct. 16 vs. Illinois *WIN*


Our schedule makers have made this very favorable for the Spartans, not giving us a game out of state until late October. Michigan, while I think will be better then what they've been, still is questionable at the QB situation. I know we'll be halfway into the season by then, but State finally will be the favorites and we'll see how they react to being the 'Big Dog'. Hopefully this doesn't start the time when MSU begins their tradition of fading late. They haven't done it badly with Dantonio, but winning in October and November is important if this team wants to step into the top echelon of the Big 10.



> Oct. 23 at Northwestern *WIN*
> Oct. 30 at Iowa *LOSS*


Our first true road test versus NW should be a challenging one, but we've always seemed to get the better of them each and every year, no matter how badly we're doing. I just don't know if they'll be able to stop our sexy looking passing game. As for Iowa, this is another game that, like when we play Wisconsin, could really bounce either way. They do have Wisconsin the week before at home, and this could be a little bit of a hangover game for them. Do I think it will? No. But MSU went to Kinnick two years ago and came back to beat the Hawkeyes, so they've shown they can win there. Sure, the team wasn't as good as they should be this year, but it's still a big road win. I expect this game to be scored somewhere b/w the mid teens low 20's at best.



> Nov. 6 vs. Minnesota *WIN*
> Nov. 13 vs. Purdue *WIN*
> Nov. 20 at Penn State *LOSS*


November looks quite nice for us, two of the 3 games, yet again, at home. Minnesota looks like they're gonna have a down year, and we have to make up for that disappointing loss against them last year. Purdue I think could be a surprise team and the two had an exciting shootout last year, and this team slightly worries me with Marve under the center. One of the few home games I'm slightly not 100% sure on, along with ND. Penn State has had us the past two years, and although they *shouldn't* run all over us this year, they've just had our number.

*Overall:* 9-3 (5-3 in Big 10)

That looks like an honest prediction, tbh. Sure, there's a few toss-up games that I sided with Sparty, (ND, NW, Purdue) but Dantonio did lead these guys to 9 wins last year and, if they would've had the ball bounce a few ways their side last year, would've probably had back to back 9 win campaigns. Winning the games they should is important. They need to start a tradition of winning games late and not losing as many by single digits and at the last minute. Again, they've gotten better of not falling flat once it turns to October since Dantonio was hired and I think they'll bounce back to 08 form, but until they can pull out wins on the games that they are the underdogs (Iowa, Wisconsin, Penn State) they'll probably be no better then 5th or 6th in the conference, especially since Nebraska is coming into the conference next year. 

I really like Dantonio as a coach. I mean, really. I think he's underappreciated for what he's done in changing the culture at State. But if they wanna become a Big 10 power like I'd love for them to see, they HAVE HAVE HAVE to close out games. Last year they lost 5 games that they had leads in the 4th. That completely changes the outlook of a season. I expect them to turnaround from last year and learn from their early season mistakes and make it another memorable season for Sparty, ending in our first bowl win since like 2000.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Michigan should win at least 8 this year..Their offense alone is good enough to win 5-6, im just worried about the defense because thats what screwed us last year and it doesnt help that Woolfolk is out for the year. But we have arguably one of the top defensive lines in the B10


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

New Big 10 alignment is announced for next year:

Division 1 - Michigan, Michigan State, Iowa, Nebraska, Northwestern, Minneosta
Division 2 - Ohio State, Penn State, Wisconsin, Purdue, Indiana, Illinois

Should be interesting. Division 1 looks slightly stronger, although they're pretty much neck and neck


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Division 2 looks stronger to me with Ohio State, Penn State, and Wisconsin.

All Division 1 has is Iowa and Nebraska; Nebraska is just starting to re-emerge. Now if Michigan ever comes back then it'll start looking up. I'm not sold on the Spartans. I'll be glad to eat those words if though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

and word is Michigan/OSU will still be last game of the season..


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm hearing different rumors for the division. We'll find out in about 20 minutes.

there will be a protected rivals series...

michigan-osu
illinois-northwestern

two that i know of, for sure.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Division 2 looks stronger to me with Ohio State, Penn State, and Wisconsin.
> 
> All Division 1 has is Iowa and Nebraska; Nebraska is just starting to re-emerge. Now if Michigan ever comes back then it'll start looking up. I'm not sold on the Spartans. I'll be glad to eat those words if though.


Right now today, yeah they're stronger. But when/if Rich-Rod gets Michigan back around, you have 5 bowl quality teams with State and NW added in. 

And I really, really like Dantonio as a coach. Maybe it's just b/c we've finally had some success, but he's getting the program something they haven't had in a while: A winning attitude.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

nebraska got fucked with a brutal schedule in 2011 and 2012.

They have to play everyone but Illinois, Indiana, and Purdue.

Basically, the three worst teams in the conference are off their schedule for two years. That sucks for them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Purdue > Minnesota.

But yeah, that's a bitch schedule.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Potential Ohio St/Michigan facing each other twice a year is a downer and takes away from the rivalry in my opinion.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Wolverines need to actually beat Ohio State for it to be a rivalry again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good point.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I assume they don't want it to be like the Big 12 turned out where it degenerated into the Big 2 of the South.

You have a legitimate concern though. It will cheapen the rivalry if they play twice a year often.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol yep. But as you pointed out... it'll be a while before that ever happens. 

I don't feel good about Michigan at all. And I'm talking 5-6 years down the road.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Rich Rodriguez is a joke and a half.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I agree. 


And will Michigan/Ohio State even play each other every year? I know LSU-Florida don't play each other every year... or any given team from the west vs any given team from the East in the SEC.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I think the Michigan/Ohio St. game is still on every year despite them being in separate divisions.

The jury is still out on Rodriguez. Michigan had fallen pretty hard before he got there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is not an original thought by me in the slightest...  But I heard my dad who is a football coach talking to one of his colleagues about about Michigan. My dad brought up the point that if they fire Rodriquez it's gonna set them back another 4 years... simply due to the type of player he has recruited to Michigan. 

It's not the typical Big Ten type of players. Alot of running QB's and all that. So if they bring in a new coach it would take him another four years to get his players in there.
*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep. He needs more time. What your dad said is true. The Wolverines will be fucked if Rodriguez doesn't work. Just like Notre Dame is now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Even though I don't care for Michigan, I think that Rich-Rod will be able to have a better season this year and will keep his job. 7-5, 8-4 possibly. I thought it was gonna be pretty clear it wasn't gonna be a great beginning due to the switch of systems, even though I'm surprised it's fallen this bad. However, if they don't make a bowl, he's out. Hell, even 6-6, unless he beats OSU, he could be out. Coaches aren't getting a lot of time to put their systems in. 

He's not a bad coach, it's just the stuff Michigan ran before and now are like polar opposites. Sooner or later, he'll get them to the level that WVU was at around 06-07. 

Damn, I sound like a dirty Michigan lover. Keep Richrod so State can keep beating UM. Same thing I wish would've happened with Weis, for my own selfish reasons of course.

Fuck UM. Go State!

And we're less then 24 hours away people! College football is getting closer and closer!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Michigan would be crazy to fire Rodriguez regardless of what happens this year. I agree that they will if they tank again.

On another note, is anyone else annoyed but amused by Lou Holtz? I'm amused in totally the wrong way though. I'm not saying fire the guy because he's too important for the laugh factor.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

It would be stupid to fire Rodriguez but with the animosity and backlash he's gotten I don't know if even 7-5 helps him keep his job. But with college football the way it is two or three mediocre to bad seasons and everyone's calling for your head. There was some talk about Les Miles losing his job this year if he didn't improve and he just won the championship three years ago.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Did Holtz pick ND to win the National Championship again? He's been doing that for about 5 years straight now. It's so bad, yet so funny at his homerness at the same time. May usually calls him out on it too, which makes it even better.

And yeah, I think it would be dumb for Rodriguez to get canned after this year, no matter the record, but there were talks of him being gone last year, and you really don't have a lot of time at a major program like Michigan to turn it around. If you're shit, you aren't gonna last long.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Holy shit KingCrash is LSU fired Miles they'd rue the day. Michigan would then definitely can Rodriguez to get Miles. 

I wouldn't be surprised if Holtz did pick ND again. I like how May is the unintentional straight man to Holtz's insanity.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I wouldn't either. But two years ago when they were shit it was great b/c Holtz kept picking them thinking it was their week each time. And what was better was May kept going against him just to rile him up. Holtz then got going and started spitting all over and I got a good laugh.

Man, I REALLY can't wait for football to start. I'm giddy with excitement.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This weekend. It's gonna rock.

And yeah Holtz gets fired up about the most trivial stuff and May totally eggs him on. It's great.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ppl dont remember there was a point from I think 1980 somethin to 1998 where Michigan only lost once or twice to Ohio St, like a basketball game this rivalry has these runs that they go on and OSU is in the midst of one..As a Michigan fan im not too worried about Rich Rod because this is his 3rd year and now more than the 1st two years this team is compromised of "his" players not left overs from Lloyd Carr who didnt buy into Rich Rod because they didnt come to Michigan to play for him..Michigan is on the way up, but its gonna be a few years before OSU/Michigan will actually worry about facing each other back to back weeks

and what a welcome for Nebraska..smh..I know their fans are like "This is how you want us to feel welcome by starting off with a schedule like that?"..


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

I'm so fucking glad Rich-Rod decided to back out of becoming our coach!!! I actually now like him a lot because he did, and I've always somewhat liked Michigan, so I hope they don't fire him. It's gonna be another tough year, though. So, maybe.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Honestly, Rich Rod may have been a better fit at Bama than Michigan because the southern area is more acceptable to the spread and actually have more talent in that area that plays the spread..Im not sayin he would've won a title but Bama would still win 9-10 games a season minimum with him there..The guy was 1 game away from playing for a national championship so its not like the guy is totally clueless on how to coach, I just think ppl really didnt think about what type of style he runs and the type of talent he needs to run it compared to what Michigan is used to..The Big10 in general is all about tradition and power, not creativeness and speed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think people who know football as well as the powers to be at Michigan new exactly what style Rodriquez ran at West Virginia. They would have to be idiots not to have known this. 

Maybe I'm giving them too much credit though.*


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Looks like I was wrong, Joe Pa's gave the starting job to freshman Rob Bolden to start the season off. Obviously could change since I'm expecting all 3 QBs to see quality time against the juggernaut known as Youngstown State.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *I think people who know football as well as the powers to be at Michigan new exactly what style Rodriquez ran at West Virginia. They would have to be idiots not to have known this.
> 
> Maybe I'm giving them too much credit though.*


We had Ryan Mallet coming back to replace Chad Henne, a shotgun QB but not one to run RR offense that is predicated on running..The day he was hired everyone knew RR would have to do one heck of a job convince Mallet not to leave..As a result it was get Pryor or bust because the other QB's on the roster were 3rd and 4th stringers..Im not saying they didnt know his offense totally but didnt understand that it would take a major roster overhaul. Their spread is different from Texas Tech's spread, ya know?.If they hired a pro style coach, the transition would've been much smoother..



In other news: UNC will be missing 16 players against LSU, Can you say blowout?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> ppl dont remember there was a point from I think 1980 somethin to 1998 where Michigan only lost once or twice to Ohio St, like a basketball game this rivalry has these runs that they go on and OSU is in the midst of one..As a Michigan fan im not too worried about Rich Rod because this is his 3rd year and now more than the 1st two years this team is compromised of "his" players not left overs from Lloyd Carr who didnt buy into Rich Rod because they didnt come to Michigan to play for him..Michigan is on the way up, but its gonna be a few years before OSU/Michigan will actually worry about facing each other back to back weeks
> 
> and what a welcome for Nebraska..smh..I know their fans are like "This is how you want us to feel welcome by starting off with a schedule like that?"..


I was with you until you compared a football rivalry to a basketball rivalry.

Michigan just needs to get their shit together, end of story.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> I was with you until you compared a football rivalry to a basketball rivalry.
> 
> Michigan just needs to get their shit together, end of story.


I wasnt comparing it to a basketball rivalry I was comparing OSU's run of 7 straight over Michigan to a basketball game where a team goes on a 10-0 run..Ya know, basketball is a game of runs? Well the Mich/OSU rivalry is a rivarly of runs..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I missed that after seeing the word basketball. I'm incredulous when I see that word in the context of football.

At any rate, hope your Wolverines come back. I have no love for Ohio State.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

OSU fans geeked about beating Marshall..Somebody shoot me, better yet shoot them


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope my Utes have an undefeated season again, the toughest challenges ahead are TCU and Notre Dame. No way BYU will be able to handle us this year, Jordan Wynn is going to be great this season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Utah has a tough one against Pittsburgh to open. They're playing right now. It's 14-7 Utah up at the half.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Pitt's motto is simple: Dion Lewis



South Carolina's receivers are pretty big...SEC corners are gonna have trouble with them especially that 6'4 freshman


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

South Carolina does look good, but then again they are playing Southern Mississippi.

The Utes have stuffed Dion Lewis so far.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How about dem Utes?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

wow Pitt...Gonna be a 8 in the box year for Dion Lewis..smh

USC still looks like USC..Imagine if they go undefeated and end the regular season ranked #1..Bush & Carroll will really not be welcome back in the state if that happens


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Aren't USC basically playing the equivalent to a high school team tonight though? *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Rainbow Warriors were decent a few years back. I just wanted to type out that mascot, but they were good.

I enjoyed that Utah/Pitt game and I'm not surprised at all that Utah won. They're a proven legit football program. Not top tier, but they're solid. They'll be just fine in the Pac 10.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Aren't USC basically playing the equivalent to a high school team tonight though? *


True, but at the same time USC lost a bunch of ppl due to transfers and didnt get many recruits as usual because of the violations..Many dont think they'll win 8 games so at this point ya just gotta take what they're showing us at face value..I didnt know what to expect from them regardless of the opponent but they look pretty good for a team who hasnt had no physical contact for any of their practices and o-line only started playing together 3 days ago..Stuff like that you usually expect sloppiness among other things 

and Lane Kiffin is playin the a-hole character very well right now :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You're Hawaii, you're hanging with SC. You have the ball on the 1. You don't run a QB sneak.

Baffled.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

wow @ USC's defense....wow


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They fucking suck don't they. They'll have serious problems in the Pac 10 if they play like this.

EDIT: SC gave up almost 600 total yards to Hawaii. Yikes. Some adjustments might be in order for the Trojans.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Montee Kiffin may be on his way back to Tennessee by the end of the month if things dont turn around..Hawaii puttin up a few points is ok, but THAT was just...whoa


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I watched the game until like the start of the 4th, and really, wtf would they throw two jump balls at the half? pack it up in the box and sneak it at least once. They had a TO left.

But yeah, USC's defense blows. hard.

Now just 49 hours till State begins their path to the National Championship Big 10 Championship 4th straight winning season and bowl game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I was wondering why Lane kept going for 2 pt conversions every time they scored..I thought he was just being a prick, but now I see..With a defense like that, USC needs every point they can get

College Football already off to "that" kind of year with Pitt losing..At least 2 ranked teams will be upset every week most likely


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pre season rankings mean nothing. They never have. As much as I don't like the BCS they have the right idea starting the rankings after a few games.


Perfect Poster said:


> I watched the game until like the start of the 4th, and really, wtf would they throw two jump balls at the half? pack it up in the box and sneak it at least once. They had a TO left.


I was baffled that Hawaii didn't run better plays at the 1 to end the half. They still would've lost most likely, but scoring a TD there would've made it a closer game of course.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> Pre season rankings mean nothing.


Tell that to Auburn


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't get the reference.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Remember the year they went undefeated and got screwed out of playing for the title? It was because they started the season ranked 14th..Those pre-season rankings do have an effect


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It had nothing to do with that. The poll did affect things, but not when they were #14. After they had proven that were worthy of a shot at the national title, they got screwed.

EDIT: Just to be clear, however, my point was that the preseason polls are extremely flawed since no one has seen any of the teams actually play a real game. Things change when games are actually played. Saying the early polls are meaningless was a bit of hyperbole to make that point.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I always get a kick out of pre-season awards. WTF is up with that? 

Pre-season All-American? Really? :lmao*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

so pumped for today. even though i know that mizzou will destroy illinois.


----------



## titanman2122 (Mar 18, 2005)

GO GATORS!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

holy crap ... illinois winning 13-3 at halftime!! WTF!?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I'm kinda pumped for today. The cal game itself should be a slaughter cause we're playing a division 2 school though.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Just got back to my dorm from the Penn State game...Jesus Christ, what an atmosphere. Bolden was a bit sluggish in the first half, overthrew his WRs almost every pass. However, he found himself a rhythm in the second half and was much more accurate. They really didn't give him a chance to air the ball out, but I suppose that's because they want to leave a bit of mystery surrounding his ability for Alabama next week. Royster wasn't given much of a chance to run, but that was more so because they were trying to give Bolden as many snaps as possible.

The defense was looking sluggish too in the first half, but picked it up in the second half as well. They were obviously keeping their defensive playbook a secret for the big game next week cause it was rush just 4 guys every single down. I think maybe one blitz was used the entire game. And finally, the special teams played fantastic.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

oh Illinois, you fucking suck.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

My week is set..Michigan won..Still some glaring holes and question marks but I'll take this win..No reason we shouldnt win our 1st 4-6 games

Florida looked bad..As in Tebow left so why even play here anymore bad lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Gators were pathetic. I've never heard of them being this bad. The Gators were as bad offensively as the Trojans were defensively.

Texas looked pretty meh. Kinda what I expected due to McCoy being gone and a few defensive starters gone as well. The Horns are going with a run based offensive attack, which I like.

Jacksonville State just beat Ole Miss in double OT. Not that Ole Miss is that great, but that's a really small school beating an SEC team. Still, the OT was thrilling to say the least.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's a really small school coming back from a 21 point deficit to beat Ole Miss. I love it  

Kentucky beats Louisville by seven. *does happy dance**


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You might happy dance your clothes off if you're not careful. I say go ahead and throw caution to the wind Sabrina.

Grats to your Cats. One major rival down.


----------



## Jboc15 (Jan 9, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Just got back to my dorm from the Penn State game...Jesus Christ, what an atmosphere. Bolden was a bit sluggish in the first half, overthrew his WRs almost every pass. However, he found himself a rhythm in the second half and was much more accurate. They really didn't give him a chance to air the ball out, but I suppose that's because they want to leave a bit of mystery surrounding his ability for Alabama next week. Royster wasn't given much of a chance to run, but that was more so because they were trying to give Bolden as many snaps as possible.


Saw him play a bunch of times last year and wasn't surprised to see that he won the job. Not much between him and Gardner who went to UM.

And nice win by Michigan today. Robinson looked pretty good, next week should be a good test though. And Tate is done, that shit he pulled towards the end of the game sitting by himself wrapped in towels, stop acting like a jackass and get with your team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't see Notre Dame having the speed to keep up with Michigan at all. UConn isn't a bad team at all and I think are about the same level of talent as Notre Dame. The Wolverines should roll next week over the Irish.

I won't say Michigan is back, but they looked pretty good in what I saw of them today.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ya'll watching the TCE game or the LSU/NC game tonight?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You mean TCU with that typo. I'm gonna try to watch both.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nah I meant Texas-Christian-Entrepreneurial school of business. 


where in the hell did I get TCE from? :lmao *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Nah I meant Texas-Christian-Entrepreneurial school of business.
> 
> 
> where in the hell did I get TCE from? :lmao *


You're a funny girl.

Well the TCE game is about to start. I'm really looking forward to their seminar on business ethics. Will be fascinating stuff.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I got TCE winning the National Title in my office pool. I hope they don't let me down!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LSU/UNC would have the smell of a blowout if LSU has any type of offense. They should win by 2 TD's.

And :lmao at Ole Miss. Should've used Masoli. And if they did, that's just pitiful.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> LSU/UNC would have the smell of a blowout if LSU has any type of offense. They should win by 2 TD's.
> 
> And :lmao at Ole Miss. Should've used Masoli. And if they did, that's just pitiful.


Masoli played but didn't start. I only caught the OT, so I'm not sure what he did.

TCU is already down by 7. Beavers came to play.

Tide already up 21-3. No surprise there even without Ingram. Richardson is a warhorse so they won't miss a beat.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

TCU has tied it up. Looks like we're gonna have an old fashioned shootout.

Also, State won, 38-14. What else is new?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*TCE/U just tied it up *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

We seen that one handed catch by Julio Jones yet? 

Yeah, the TCE-U/Oregon St. is gonna be wild.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus already a fumble in UNC/LSU.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> We seen that one handed catch by Julio Jones yet?
> 
> Yeah, the TCE-U/Oregon St. is gonna be wild.


*How about that one handed catch by Kentucky's Cobb today? Helluva catch!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Tar Heels lucked out, dropped pass and missed FG.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *How about that one handed catch by Kentucky's Cobb today? Helluva catch!*


I didn't get to see any of that game. I was too concerned with Texas and yelling at the TV. I sent my Mojo over there though. It was good for exactly 1.77 points...and that one handed catch.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Christ these guys can't handle onto the ball. They're asking to get put out of misery quickly.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fake punt followed by a long TD pass the next play for the Beavers. I want more.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I didn't get to see any of that game. I was too concerned with Texas and yelling at the TV. I sent my Mojo over there though. It was good for exactly 1.77 points...and that one handed catch.


*And don't think that goes unappreciated.  


I kinda feel sorry for NC at the moment. I shouldn't, it's their own damn fault but still...*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *And don't think that goes unappreciated.  *


I wouldn't dare darlin.



> *
> I kinda feel sorry for NC at the moment. I shouldn't, it's their own damn fault but still...*


NC is hangin tough all things considered. They don't need our pity just yet.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good for them! Just got a TD! Those guys out there have to play their asses off because of their idiotic teammates. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Two really good games goin on at the moment. This is good.

And yes, the Tar Heels have impressed me.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah LSU isn't any type of offensive juggarnaut so I guess we shouldn't be surprised that it's tied atm, even if UNC is missing 8/11's of their starters.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's nice to have two good games, as Brek pointed out, going on at the same time.  

Good stuff. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Unbelievable what NC just did. Wasn't a turnover cause it was a touchback, but you never...ever go near the ball like that.

That Suh QB Hunter commercial is hilarious.

A hunter only brings what he needs for the hunt!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Washington/BYU is a close game as well. I know it's not as sexy as the other games, and I don't know if you guys get the channel, but I might just flip over there to see the Jake Locker show.

It's on like CBS College Network or something like that. 613 for DirecTV.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Unbelievable what NC just did. Wasn't a turnover cause it was a touchback, but you never...ever go near the ball like that.


*What happened? I was watching the TCE/U game. *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Punt was in the EZ, LSU threw it out and UNC guy touched it.

And a HUGE gain for UNC. 75 yards. 

And Oklahoma is sweating it out vs Utah State. Only up by 4.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What a catch for NC. Wow. Great play.

Yeah LC, just like PP said. LSU tried to toss the ball back out into play from the end zone after NC punted. A dumbass Tar Heel tried to recover the ball. It was ruled a touchback though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, UNC has just taken the lead with a FG. LSU really sucks. No lying.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's that speed that kills. LSU back up just like that in a flash.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow... he didn't even get touched there.*

*and :lmao at people making idiotic facebook/twitter posts that get them in trouble. :lmao 

Idiots will be idiots!*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And LSU gets the lead back, 14-10. They actually got a little bit of offense. Too bad it was only one play. 

Honestly, I think UNC will pull this one out. I thought they would be slaughtered by now, but they've impressed me, especially with their 2nd stringers out there.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

What is UNC doing? They're playing really dumb football.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Stupid special teams mistakes here. The first one didn't cost them, this one probably will.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

OMFG. This will get ugly fast won't it. It's not their physical play, it's their mental play that will get them beat.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yup. Safety b/c of snap out of end zone.

Butch really has to get his team to play a lot smarter. They're killing themselves.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LSU just got a case of UNC's fumblitis. Time for UNC to take advantage of it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LSU has too much speed here. The morale for UNC is probably hanging by a thread at this point.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Doesn't help that UNC's return team are playing defense today. Those guys would be too winded to do both punt's and defense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LSU is clearly the faster team. In spite of stupid mistakes, UNC's tenacity is keeping them in the game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And let's let the raping begin...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> And let's let the raping begin...


Pretty much. The writing was on the wall once UNC starting making ridiculous mental errors.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Doesn't help that they are only doing screens and runs. Throw the ball downfield. You're down 20 with 2 minutes to go. You could get a FG.

EDIT: Jesus, I'm assuming they're just trying to get into half. This is pathetic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They don't have time to throw deep anymore. LSU is dominating the line of scrimmage. UNC is trying to elude the pass rush by running screens. LSU isn't fooled though.

It's church.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Time to flip over to the interesting game, OSU/TCU.

TD Rogers. And we are ALL TIED UP, AGAIN!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, think it's Horned Frogs and Beavers from here on out. It's a great game. 

OU is still struggling vs Utah St. :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Surprised Herbie picked Jones as his Heisman. I mean, I know there could be some improvement, but that was definately as sleeper as you can get.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love seeing Oklahoma struggle.  


*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks like whoever gets a stop first will win TCU/OSU. 

And good god people complain about Boise having a weak schedule. TCU's is just as poor, if not more.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Looks like whoever gets a stop first will win TCU/OSU.
> 
> And good god people complain about Boise having a weak schedule. TCU's is just as poor, if not more.


*Same type of team... same type of schedule.  

*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I love seeing Oklahoma struggle.
> 
> 
> *


High Five.




Perfect Poster said:


> And good god people complain about Boise having a weak schedule. TCU's is just as poor, if not more.


Yep TCU won't be getting any strength of schedule points this year at all.

Did you see LSU's? Talk about running the gauntlet.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yet they don't have any significant road games OOC. LSU, that is. Hmmm, should anyone be surprised? :hmm:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao

You'll never give up that non argument will you.

EDIT: TCE-U's punter is hilariously huge.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Considering that home field advantage is huge in College football, I'll continue to bring it up until one of the top SEC teams goes out of the south for a NC game. Does Bama play PSU again next year?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep in Happy Valley.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Tate Forcier said after the game that "He's Out"...smh

This OSU/TCU is good..Sad that neither team can put together two stops in a row though

Oklahoma looking ahead to Florida State? Maybe

What's everybody's Championship picks anyways? Unless yall already made it be known..I was leaning to Miami vs. Alabama, but I think Va-Tech could have something to say about that..idk


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I went Boise State or TCU for the lulz since I'm not a BCS fan. I love BCS turmoil and controversy.

That Wolverine offense looked pretty damn good HeatWave...from what I saw. That QB is quick and fast.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Tate Forcier blows anyways. Robinson is the right choice since he's like a Pat White clone.

Nebraska/Florida all the way, even with UF's poor performance against a MAC team today.

Draw on 3rd and 10? Really? I know Rogers is great and all, but I guess they're playing the field position game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

From what I saw today as of right now, LSU or Bama will crush Florida. Things change though.

EDIT: Andy Dalton is kinda a badass.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LSU's offense is still pathetic. They're just lucky that UNC's missing pretyt much their entire defense. Otherwise this really would be a game.

And I'm gonna assume Brantley and Co. were just getting their feet wet. I fully expect them to run a lot better next week vs. whoever they play.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fight 'em til hell freezes over and then fight 'em on the ice. 


^^^^

That's awesome.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pathetic is a bit much, but they are inconsistent. It needs work for sure, not much in sync.

@Sabrina - Dutch Meyer ftw.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Dammit. Safety. Game over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah they can't stop Wesley and that O line with this short field. It was a good game though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> That Wolverine offense looked pretty damn good HeatWave...from what I saw. That QB is quick and fast.


Yeah the offense is gonna be fine, they averaged almost 30 points a game last year..One thing that offense is missing is a homerun threat..Besides Shoelace there really isnt one but alot of guys can get it done tho..Defense is still suspect but like I said before, all they gotta do is be "average" and that'll be good enough to get this team to 8-9 wins



Oregon St. has let me down..boo!!..Overall this has been a bad weekend for the Pac-10..USC looking very suspect, Washington losing and now Oregon St. on the biggest stage of all 3 losing..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's hard not to like a guy named Shoelace.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Gah. Mise well turn it back over to the blowout AKA UNC/LSU.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's hard not to like a guy named Shoelace.*


It is a great nickname I agree.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cincinnati is playing Fresno St over on ESPN2, PP.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Also Im disappointed in Robert Marve and Purdue today..This was the starting quarterback at The U just 2 years ago?..C'mon Man!! (c)Keyshawn Johnson


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If you're up 23-21 with just a couple minutes to go why do you go for two points after the TD? *mind you the TD gave them the 23.... unless ESPN got the score backwards**


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Surely it had to be the other way around.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's the Nortwestern/Vanderbilt game. They had Northwestern up by two and going for a two point conversion... so surely, as you said, they had to have it backwards... or I just misheard it. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *If you're up 23-21 with just a couple minutes to go why do you go for two points after the TD? *mind you the TD gave them the 23.... unless ESPN got the score backwards**


:lmao

I hope ESPN had it backwards..I think the athletic director does as well


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Erm, what game was that, Croft?

Edit: NVM. Saw your post.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol who knows. Northwestern ended up winning anyway.  

Vanderbilt will always suck.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Poor Vanderbilt.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

You/ESPN had that backwards. Yahoo says it was Vandy who went for 2.

And how about that, a Big Ten team goes and beats an SEC team in the south... :hmm:

just busting balls


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No need for the white text PP, there is no way you could've been serious.

I laughed my ass off at the joke for the record.

Speaking of Big 10 Wisconsin looks to crush UNLV on Versus.

EDIT: Um...UNC just hit a 97 yard TD. Game not over yet...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Here comes the Heels? 97 yard TD pass to make this a little more interesting. Would MTFO for an epic comeback.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No need to onside kick. LSU will find a way to not make first downs. Or hit a big play and score.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Oregon St. losing now will hurt Boise St.'s strength of schedule...Even if they beat Va-Tech if the Hokies have a up n' down year losing to teams like Miami, FSU & Georgia Tech, Bosie could possibly go 12-0 and still get passed over..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Who said anything about onside, Mister?

And c'mon UNC, I want an awesome comeback.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Kansas lost to North Dakota State 6-3 :no:


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

MrMister said:


> No need to onside kick. LSU will find a way to not make first downs. Or hit a big play and score.


Yeah, those suspensions really hurt UNC...LSU looks like too much for the Tar Heels tonight.

TCU looked impressive against Oregon State, and Oregon laying the smackdown on UNM...good weekend of college football!

UCLA lost though :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No one did. I was just tossin that out there.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LSU's helping UNC's comeback in the works happen with all of their dumb penalties. 12 men on the field changes a 3rd and 5 to a 3rd and 10 and....

UNC GETS THE STOP! CMON UNC YOU STILL GOT A RUN LEFT!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, LSU has talent they just can't get their shit together. Totally out of sync.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

UNC has been pretty much money on the deep bombs and thats it. Not even 50 rushing yards.

And another first down and they're inside the 35 with less then 6 minutes to go. Cmon UNC. Keep it moving.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So many center exchange mishaps today. It's weird.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Say they get a TD soon, anyone else thinks they should kick it deep, especially if they still have their 2 TO's left?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, kick it deep. This will be awesome. Actually it's still great even if LSU hangs on. LSU doesn't deserve to win though, UNC has guts. I like the team with guts.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

TOUCHHHHDOOOWWWWNNNN! UNNNNCCCCC! PEOPLE TURN IT HERE!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UNC got it. Wow. :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

ONSIDE KICK! CMON UNC GET THIS!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

OMG if Les lets this one go.......


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

YEAH MOTHERFUCKER LETS GO UNC!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Les Miles has a case...but fuck it...let's go.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Shouldnt judge based off of one weekend but man does it look like a possible down year for SEC...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Valiant effort UNC. Valiant indeed.

Bama is still awesome says MrObvious.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

God dammit a turnover. Got 2 TO's but they need a stop.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow. UNC is STILL in this shit. What grit.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

:lmao They just can't close it out and UNC won't give up.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well it was fun while it lasted. 


Brek, that Cobb one-handed catch is in the top plays on Sportcenter tonight. *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

FUMMBLLEEE!

CMON UNC MAKE ME RIGHT AND GET AN AWESOME COMEBACK!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> 
> Brek, that Cobb one-handed catch is in the top plays on Sportcenter tonight. *


I'll be on the lookout for it for sure Sabrina.

UNC is just fucking impressive with their guts man.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah of course Bama will be up there but the rest of the conference just looks so flawed...Bama wont have as many conference scares as they did last year..May get ugly in a few games


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

CMON 35 YARDS TO GO!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

YES! 16 YARDS TO GO! CMON UNC!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

what the heck?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Last play baby. What a comeback even if they come up short.

Too fucking bad. UNC deserved that win for sure. What fucking guts and tenacity.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> Yeah of course Bama will be up there but the rest of the conference just looks so flawed...Bama wont have as many conference scares as they did last year..May get ugly in a few games


Well this is usually the week where major teams start slow for a variety of reasons so this week shouldn't be taken as gospel, though LSU does concern me because this game should have never been this close with all the missing starters.

Fuck. Almost.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

GOD DAMMIT CATCH THE BALL!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm impressed with those Carolina boys. They played a helluva game.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

KingCrash said:


> Well this is usually the week where major teams start slow for a variety of reasons so this week shouldn't be taken as gospel, though LSU does concern me because this game should have never been this close with all the missing starters.


True, but usually at some point the game, a team shows their dominance and strength, instead I saw alot of teams kind of stumble across the finish line I guess you can say, ya know?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This close to having my prediction right. And that should've been a PI call on the last play. Guy had a nice hold of the jersey, but y'know, don't call the game right, I guess.

And like I said, LSU really shouldn't be taken as a threat in the SEC. They almost blew a game that UNC had no reason of being competitive in.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> True, but usually at some point the game, a team shows their dominance and strength, instead I saw alot of teams kind of stumble across the finish line I guess you can say, ya know?


Auburn hung half a hundred on somebody today.

LSU just needs to get in sync. They'll fuck people up once they figure out what they're doing.

Talk about the possible PI, but the UNC guy contacted the LSU guy before he touched the ball and it was within 10 yards.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

PI is within 5 yards I believe, and he hooked the TE.

Dammit, I'm pissed. UNC just turned into one of my favorites with this awesome performance today.

EDIT: Watched the highlights of the fumble return late in teh 4th by UNC, probably should've added 15 yards with a late hit. The guy tackled him way after he was out of bounds. Son of a bitch.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> True, but usually at some point the game, a team shows their dominance and strength, instead I saw alot of teams kind of stumble across the finish line I guess you can say, ya know?


Yeah Florida, Ole Miss and LSU did look apathetic but most of the other teams did what they wanted. We'll see next week when Penn State takes on Bama and Oregon kills Tennessee :sad:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bama will decimate Penn State. I'll be shocked if they don't.

Oregon will kill Tennessee though most likely. Oregon scored 72 points today.



Perfect Poster said:


> PI is within 5 yards I believe, and he hooked the TE.
> 
> Dammit, I'm pissed. UNC just turned into one of my favorites with this awesome performance today.
> 
> EDIT: Watched the highlights of the fumble return late in teh 4th by UNC, probably should've added 15 yards with a late hit. The guy tackled him way after he was out of bounds. Son of a bitch.


I was talking about the onside kick to clear things up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh, yeah. Shouldv'e called that too. 3 possible missed calls in the last 3 minutes that really affected the game. Good job...


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

How about Ole Miss and Kansas getting rolled by 1-AA teams today. (I refuse to call them FCS, I don't call Division I FBS either). Especially Jacksonville State taking it to the Rebels. The Massoli era at Ole Miss isn't starting out too hot. 

I was impressed with how Iowa played against Eastern Illinois today. The defense shined big-time. I'm looking forward to the Hawkeyes being a serious Big Ten contender this year. 

Been some good games this weekend, with Utah-Pitt going to overtime, TCU beating Oregon State, and I'm especially looking forward to seeing Boise State and Virginia Tech Monday night.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

As for the late hit out of bounds, looked like he contacted him in bounds but continued the tackle quite a few yards out of bounds. I think you gotta let em play that out. Good no call there.

The PI in the end zone is questionable for sure. But so was the onside kick interference.

Yeah Bruiser, it was a really good Week 1.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

On another unrelated note, I don't like the soon-to-be new divisions for the Big Ten, especially since it runs the risk of messing up Ohio State-Michigan. Yes, they will still play at the end of the season, but that means there is the chance they turn around the following week and play again for the Big Ten title as they are in separate divisions. Will people care enough to see them meet again? Granted, Michigan has a ways to go before they are back in the elite of the Big Ten to get to that point but still.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'll also say that this College Week 1 has me stoked for NFL Week 1.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This has me stoked for Week 2. OSU/The U, ND/UM, FSU/OU all look sexy. Should be an even better weekend for college football next week.

And let's not forget Boise State/Va Tech Monday. Hopefully it can be just as awesome as The U/FSU game was last year. That shit was epic.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How did Notre Dame do? I love hating those guys and it's no fun hating them when they suck.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *How did Notre Dame do? I love hating those guys and it's no fun hating them when they suck.*


They beat Purdue. I dislike that Kelly guy so he's a perfect fit there at Notre Dame. I have no love for the Irish either.

I hope the Canes beat the Buckeyes. I'm sick of Ohio State.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm sick of Ohio State acting like they wanna win a National Championship and when given the opportunity to do so, refuse to show up... So I'm with ya there, Brek.*


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Ouch, UC Davis and Sacramento State gets whooped badly in their openers. Just goes to show the difference in talent from Division I and II. Good to see Fresno State win though as they were struggling at the beginning.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cincinnati is just not the same since their coach fled to Notre Dame.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah that's part of why I don't like the guy. He actually downgraded jobs with that move.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Big East is wide open for the taking...4 loss team in the Orange Bowl is likely?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Big East is pretty much for basketball. It's largely irrelevant in the football world. There are a few decent football programs there I suppose.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Big East is a joke. But I guess it'll run in cycles like that.*


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Really hard to tell how good Cal is this year, they looked solid but it was against a division 2 opponent. 

Bama's gonna make penn state their bitch next week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I can't see Penn State being able to do anything. Bama won't miss a beat without Ingram. Richardson is a hoss as well. I'll be shocked if Penn State can even hang with the Tide.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

it'll be like 35-10 or something.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd love to see Penn beat Bama but I'm suffering no delusions when it comes to that game. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Same here. I actually have nothing against Bama, I just like rooting for underdogs.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Yeah that's part of why I don't like the guy. He actually downgraded jobs with that move.


Explain this.

I hate Notre Dame like everyone else...but how is it a downgrade from Cincy?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh it's not man. I was just joking around. Notre Dame is clearly better than Cincy. It was my weird way of saying Notre Dame is shit. Which again, it's not really. I just really don't care for Notre Dame at all.

EDIT: Texas Tech looks better than Texas and OU. Tech might challenge the Big 2 again this year.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

oh.

fuck notre dame. conference-evading bitches...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Shit, anyone see the highlights of Tulsa/ECU? Hail Mary for ECU to end the shootout of a game, 51-49. Crazy shit. Kinda pissed I left during the third quarter now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You must mean ECE. You might not have been around for the TCE jokes earlier yesterday, can't remember.

No I missed that. I prefer defensive struggles, but I also love wild shootouts. I'm gonna have to try to find a replay of this game.

SMU almost came back on Tech as well. What was a blowout turned into a great rally after Tech went for it on 4th down up by 15. Dumbasses.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Could be a make or break weak for the Big 10..Conference wanted so much respect because of their bowl record well now they have a shot to gain more respect...If Penn St. can beat Alabama, I think that will help the Big 10's rep 10 times more than OSU beating Miami or Michigan beating Notre Dame


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, if PSU somehow pulls out the upset they'd get a shit ton of respect. OSU and UM have to do what they do, as well, but a PSU win would put them over the top.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed. I'll have much greater respect for the Big 10 if Penn State can somehow even keep it close to Bama. If they can beat Bama, I'll even say the Big 10 is best conference for now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ehhh..Michigan will be without a few starters against Notre Dame due to injury, that'll make things a lil tougher


Whats more surprising: OSU 10 point favorites over Miami or Oklahoma 8 point favorites over Florida St.?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

OU over Florida St. OU didn't look too good against Utah St. It is in Norman though, so OU should be favored, just not by more than a TD.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah I'd go with OU. However, I think The U will cover the spread. Will they win? Idk, but they should keep it close.

Oh yeah, BOISE/VT TONIGHT. I'm PUMPED for this game. Hope it's just as awesome and memorable as Miami/FSU was last year. However, Boise for the win.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep I think this will be a good one tonight. VT is almost always game to give anyone a good hard fought game. Boise St. really has to look great tonight though or they will most likely miss out on the National Championship. I'm counting on almost all teams to have at least one loss save Boise St. and TCU.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope Boise and TCE......errrr U go undefeated. *


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Cant wait to see the Boise State vs. Va Tech game tonight. Should be really good and i hope that Boise pulls it out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hope Boise and TCE......errrr U go undefeated. *


giggle. I'm just calling them TCE for the rest of the season I think.

And same here, I want them both undefeated and everyone else with at least one loss. I like college football controversy.

Playoffs? Don't talk about playoffs!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

VT fumble on 2nd play and Boise capitalizes with a FG. C'mon Boise get out to a good start.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

BLOCKED PUNT! BOISE WITH THE BALL INSIDE OF THE 20!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

AND IT'S 10-0 5 MINUTES IN! 

Boise is starting off sizzling HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah, Boise is pretty good *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I love play action. Broncos look much faster right now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn Boise's D looks great. VT ain't getting anything on offense.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't fucking believe that guy pushed the punter. What an idiot.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus VT is giving this game away. If Boise gets a TD this game will just take the crowd out of it.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

WHAT A CATCH! Boise is rolling! TD! 17-0!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect throw too considering the coverage, that guy was all over him. Awesome stuff.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I picked Boise St. for controversy and lulz, but this team is legit awesome.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Virginia Tech learning the hard way, Boise State is going places.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

TD VT. Game just got a tad closer. Don't know what Ryan Williams is bragging about, though. He's gotten 9 yards on 8 attempts. :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Boise responds with a FG. Back up by 2 TDs


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

When Taylor gets time there are open receivers out there for him.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Where the hell was he aiming that kick?

Boise still up by 13. C'mon Broncos.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

NO GOOD SON! Get another FG before half, Boise.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Va Tech needed that turnover badly.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Damn lineman should've fell on the ball.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Gotta admit Taylor just made a great play on the TD. It's a game.

Turnovers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

God dammit that's what turnovers do to you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep you cannot turn it over to good teams. Just can't do it.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

It was a bad turnover. Va Tech has been able to pull themselves back into this game. Huge difference in the team between 1st quarter and 2nd quarter.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Broncos need to get some points here to end the half. Take the edge off of that turnover/TD a bit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The plot has thickened.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Fuck you Boise State.


EDIT: THATS HOW WE DO IT


DOUBLE EDIT: FUCK YOU TECH.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It bugs me when teams go for two in any quarter other than the 4th.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Taylor out? Tech will be in trouble says MrObvious.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Boise State has looked good, but not enough to justify staying up at the top of the rankings. One would think that the Broncos would have to put a beating on Va Tech by at least 14 points. Anything less than that and they will drop the Broncos down a few spots in the rankings. 

Iowa has it pretty easy next week. The Hawkeyes will pound the hell out of the Cyclowns, a bye week preparation to go to Tuscon and Arizona the following week.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *It bugs me when teams go for two in any quarter other than the 4th.*


They went for two to be up by 3. Being up by 2 is the same as being up by 1.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

don't celebrate yet Broncos, still time left in the game...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm hopin for OT actually.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'm hopin for OT actually.


no i don't want OT


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Duly noted.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

THIS IS HOW WE DO IT


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Great game. Exceeded expectations and was a great way to end Week 1. Week 2 will be incredible. Can't wait.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Great win for Boise, but I still think that if there's a one-loss SEC or Big 10/12 team they'll still get the nod over BSU or TCU for the national championship spot. Next week's going to be great with PSU/Bama, FSU/Oklahoma & Miami/OSU.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So disappointed in Va-Tech...Still not impressed by Bosie tho, but more disappointed in Va-Tech


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> So disappointed in Va-Tech...Still not impressed by Bosie tho, but more disappointed in Va-Tech


*Come on now... Boise St went into a top ten teams home field and beat them. How is that not impressive?*


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Wasn't quite their home field, but was much closer to their home than it was for Boise State.

BSU made far too many stupid mistakes in that game, especially when it came to penalties. Extremely happy they won, but I didn't think they looked particularly great for a majority of the game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*But again, you have to consider who they were playing. It's a top ten team... playing top ten teams will force a team to make mistakes. Any one team shouldn't look like a beast when playing another top ten team. 

I think Boise looked fine.... and I think Va Tech did too. Especially for the first game.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Va Tech is obviously a good team. The Hokies have been an elite program for some time now.

Both teams looked good to me. Boise St. will need a lot help though to get into the National Championship game. I have a feeling they will. I expect a lot of one loss teams this year. They'll still need votes from the coaches though. 

The Broncos moved up to number 3 in the Coach's Poll, the only poll that matters right now. That's a good thing, the best position you hope for for right now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Come on now... Boise St went into a top ten teams home field and beat them. How is that not impressive?*


A. After last night VT is now 0-22 all-time vs. top 5 teams (Not Boise St.'s fault but still)

B. VT clearly wore down Boise St. up front but had so many mental errors that helped Boise out..VT dominated the game from the most part from the 2nd quarter on except for a few bonehead plays

I'll give Boise credit for going into a hostile environment and winning but if you ask me am I more impressed by Boise or more disappointed in VT? Im more disappointed in VT..Boise came out hot but once the game settled down Boise looked like a team who physically could not hang..VT imo gave them chances to hang around in the game and Boise eventually took advantage..This wasnt Utah vs. Bama were they just took it to them start to finish


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Va Tech isn't a top 5 program, so it's understandable they've never beaten a top 5 ranked team. Also I thought the stat was 1-2X, but that's still dismal. I still count Va Tech as an elite program, though it's just not top tier. They are among the top 25 winningest football teams of all time in college football.

In other news, the writing has been on the wall for some time, but it now really looks like Bush will lose his Heisman Trophy.

Now Auburn needs to be awarded the National Title and all will be right with the world.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I hate that they may take the Heisman away from Bush...Like why? He wasnt caught taking performance enhancers so as far as Im concerned he earned the trophy by how he played ON the field..By saying 5 years later he's ruled ineligible and stuff is just stupid imo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Eh, there's rules you have to follow when you're a collegiate athlete. He didn't follow them, so he was ineligible for that season.

I do think it's senseless to take it away if you're not going to award it to someone else though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> Eh, there's rules you have to follow when you're a collegiate athlete. He didn't follow them, so he was ineligible for that season.
> 
> I do think it's senseless to take it away if you're not going to award it to someone else though.


Eh so what ya know..Bush received money, Troy Smith received money Masoli took laptops, we got players going to agents parties coaches with academic and recruiting violations but at the end of the day one person has really be singled out and basically "removed" from college athletics and that is Bush...That's not right imo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh, Bush got caught. How's that? There's no question almost everyone cheats.

The Heisman is given out by an organization outside of the NCAA.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Any time someone get's blatantly caught, the NCAA has to do something about it. 

Unless it's Duke basketball. *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

How can you take something away 5 years after the fact? I think thats stupid honestly. Had they caught him that year, sure they should strip him of the Heisman but they got onto this 5 years too late, thats their own fault.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think the NCAA is taking away his Heisman since it's awarded by another party (Downtown Athletic Club?). Whoever awards the Heisman are the ones taking it away.

I agree somewhat that doing it five years down the line is kinda shady, but I'm assuming the investigation took that long. We've heard mutterings about this stuff for years after all.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well to be fair they had to wait until the investigation was over. 

And yeah, the Heisman has nothing to do with the NCAA... Same thing with Halls of Fame. They have nothing to do with their sports governing body.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Granted I don't even like Reggie Bush and I feel this is horseshit.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Take that Heisman back.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DJ G-D said:


> Granted I don't even like Reggie Bush and I feel this is horseshit.


*What's bullshit about it? 

They took the Heisman away from someone who wasn't eligible to play that year. I don't see the problem.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well Bush is 100% getting stripped of the trophy. It's being left vacant. I have no problem with Bush having it taken away, I do have a problem with it being left vacant.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Had they come to this conclusion to this investigation much earlier, as in the same year he won it, sure I would not mind Bush being stripped of it, but 5 years? 

Being left vacant is just as stupid. Seriously did anybody have a problem with Bush having it? Because I didn't.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well Vince Young deserved that Heisman anyway. The National Championship game proved that. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There were rumblings that same year that something was up; or maybe it was the year after. It been in the background since. I have no idea what goes on in these investigations so I just have no clue how long it should or shouldn't take.


LadyGenius said:


> *Well Vince Young deserved that Heisman anyway. The National Championship game proved that. *


I'm biased so I'm glad you said it. It staying vacant means that incredible season he had that year can't be honored with that Heisman.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

MrMister said:


> Well Bush is 100% getting stripped of the trophy. It's being left vacant. I have no problem with Bush having it taken away, I do have a problem with it being left vacant.


They're just following what the NCAA does vacating games and such. If they were going to award it to someone else shouldn't they just re-vote since Bush wasn't eligible? But really, it's not like anyone's going to forget Bush won the Heisman.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Is Ohio St. gonna vacate wins since Troy Smith was found to accept money from a booster or because he was suspended for the bowl game every thing is ok? Is Oklahoma gonna forfeit wins from 2005 since Brett Rhomar was getting paid to work at a car dealership in which he never did work or because he got kicked off the team the next year everything is fine?...No need to draw a line now saying that now they'll take back trophies as far as 5 years ago if they find something, thats like baseball throwing ppl out of the HOF if they eventually find out you did steroids..


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *What's bullshit about it?
> 
> They took the Heisman away from someone who wasn't eligible to play that year. I don't see the problem.*


Now I think this is where the Heisman officially jumps the shark as far as relevance to football is concerned. I understand Bush was ineligible, but now that you're going back and taking away trophies of players. They did that also with re-voting for Brian Cushing for NFL Defensive Rookie. We're heading down a slippery slope now that could end up being bad for all sports involved.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nah, I don't see it that way. I think it could just be bad for ineligible players. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Heisman irrelevant? Nope. It is when it comes to the NFL, but it'll still be the most prestigious and relevant award in collegiate sports.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Now AJ Green gets suspended 3 more games for sellin his jersey..NCAA is buggin


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wow... is that a first? I've never heard of anything like that before... but I can see what it would upset the NCAA. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *wow... is that a first? I've never heard of anything like that before... but I can see what it would upset the NCAA. *


idk, but its considered as improper benefits..You're not allowed to receive money aka this wouldnt be an issue if he gave it away for free lol

NCAA investigated Matt Lienart and USC once because he appeared at the beginning of sportsceneter to say the catchphrase "Sportscenter is next"...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*My question is this. How does this get known? Shouldn't he have treated the jersey selling like a drug deal? 

"Hey now...you didn't buy this from me... ya hurr me? You did NOT buy this from me." 


*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There are tons of people out there watching for this. You do not fuck with the illegal selling of collegiate merchandise. They're always watching. Watching.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *My question is this. How does this get known?
> 
> *


Because all college athletes on scholarship are supposed to be broke...You get a lil money in your pocket then you will be under investigation


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Heatwave I would agree that the NCAA and other bodies are absurd in that they makes billions off of these "amateur" athletes and then impose all this BS on these young men.

Still, these rules are in place. You break them, you have to pay the price most of the time.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> There are tons of people out there watching for this. You do not fuck with the illegal selling of collegiate merchandise. They're always watching. Watching.


*fuckin' narcs! 










Mississippi State v. Auburn tonight! *actually I think it's the other way around but I'm too lazy to change it... but not lazy enough to type all of this out instead...* *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There are gonna be some good 'uns tomorrow. 

I'll take Michigan, Oklahoma, Miami (upset ALERT!), and Alabama in the four biggest games.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oklahoma to win.... ? How dare thee! *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I always want Texas and OU undefeated for the Red River Shootout. Always, every year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Ahhhh that's where you and I differ. I want Louisville to lose every damn game they play.


Oh yeah, hi, ******* here. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hey after we kick OU's ass or we get our asses kicked, they need to lose every game. I want them at full strength so there's no excuses for the game of the year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*No, that makes a ton of sense. Actually after beating a team one should wish that team prosperity in future games because it helps your strength of schedule. 

I just can't force myself to hope any good will upon Louisville though. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't wish for their prosperity because they usually don't have problems winning their other games without my supernatural powers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Big slate of games tonight. Still staying with my picks of UM, OSU, OU, and Bama for the biggies. 

And Florida has to be on upset alert right now. Skip Holtz's crew is taking them to school early and out running them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Minnesota getting routed 28-10 by South Dakota right now...Big 10 is a top heavy conference that has bottom feeders that just suck beyond belief and its getting worse every year


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If Florida is down this year, South Carolina has a legit shot to get their asses kicked by Bama in the SEC Championship.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Michigan vs. Norte Dame up next!!!!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

ACC is getting it without Vaseline today. Va Tech holding on barely against James Madison. The defending ACC champs get rolled by Kansas, one week after the Jayhawks get beat by an FCS team. 

Iowa up 7-0 against Iowa State. Looking forward to this bye week for the Hawkeyes, season starts for real next week down in Tucson against 'Zona.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I just noticed James Madison is leading Va Tech. That's a WTF.

OU and Florida St. looked pretty evenly matched so far.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I think VaTech has that Boise State hangover...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Boise St. is pretty much fucked then. With Va Tech losing to James Madison Boise State's win won't mean anything.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Boise St. is pretty much fucked then. With Va Tech losing to James Madison Boise State's win won't mean anything.


not if VaTech wins the ACC championship then Boise State is lookin pretty good


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Even then I'm not sure Boise St. can get into the big game. This Va Tech loss is devastating to their strength of schedule.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

So since JMU took out Va Tech at home, does that mean they get to be ranked up there with Boise State?

Hopefully we can do without the Boise State for National Champs brigade now. Obviously, Tech isn't a marquee game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I really wanted Boise St. in the running to fuel controversy. I'll still hope for everyone having one loss though.

Notre Dame/Michigan is the only good game. OU is destroying FSU.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I wish Jacory Harris wasn't playing like a goddamn scrub.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

and to think people were seriously throwing him into Heisman discussion before the season


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have to assume Harris was talked about because it was and still is wide open as to who will win the trophy.


Wow that was a busted coverage. Irish up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Shit, what a game b/w ND/UM. Watched the game with some friends and it was the funnest game I had watching without caring who won. 

But Kelly fucked ND over. He really should've taken his points at the end of the half, then they could've had a FG attempt for the win at the end. Especially with a backup in there.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

How many total yards did Shoelace have? I thought I heard someone say 504.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah 500 ish. Had a crazy 87 yard TD run. Dude didn't look like he was getting a whole lot, but then you'd see 6, 7 yard carries.

And fuck Bama is running all over PSU right now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Shoelace for Heisman!!!! 

Miami hurt themselves..smh


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I wanna see Shoelace against a legit fast team. I can't deny he's incredible though. Accuracy needs work but he is a sophomore.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Considering Tate Forcier looked great through about his first 4 games let's just wait on the Heisman talk. Do it throughout the year and he has as good of a shot as anyone.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did Tate put up 500+ total yards though? Shoelace is as good a choice as anyone right now. Of course it is just Week 2. Like I said, I wanna see Shoelace vs a legit fast team.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

What will help Michigan is their D isnt as bad as last year..They are not giving up 30 points a game they are playing average D and honestly, that's good enough when you have an offense that can run the ball like Michigan...Best thing for Shoelace is no team in the B10 except maybe OSU can prepare for a guy at QB who runs a 4.3 and has a decent passing game..Teams will continue to fall for that fake draw then step back and throw to the receiver play that worked today because his speed demands too much respect


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Forcier had some pretty great games in week 1 and 2. 3 tds in each and lead them to a big win over ND. Then he turned into shit right around the time they met State.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Forcier was always tryin to make the big play instead of trusting others..Shoelace threw the ball 30+ times today; he trust that others will make plays..Yeah he makes those great runs but he even said it, last year when he came into the game he was just was gonna run it he wasnt looking to do anything else...This year he's letting others makes plays as well and because of that the team will rally around him more than they did Forcier even when he struggles..Just my take tho


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not seein how you can compare Tate and Shoelace.

In other news, Texas looks like shit. Half assed effort and down 7-6 to Wyoming. Yep, Wyoming.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not arguing that Robinson is better the Forcier. He's infinetly better. But to give him the Heisman after two games, although great, is recockulous. Let's wait to see how the season pans out.

And PSU isn't getting anything vs Bama. Better hope to go into half only down by 17. Richardson is going fucking insane on them so far.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well it was a Wolverine homer that wanted to give it to him, not me.

Penn St. has no chance unless they can get turnovers.

In other news, Texas might have woken up. Yep Texas is awake now...TD.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*TOUCHDOWN KENTUCKY!!! X 4 







Texas better get it in gear!*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I wanted to give Forcier the Heisman because he doubled our wins from the previous year lol


Robinson is actually puttin up stats in 2 games many thought they'd lose...They guy is gonna end the season with 1500 passing & rushing yards, it just comes down to can Michigan get wins..Tebow won the Heisman and Florida only won 9 games that year 

Comparisons of Forcier & Shoelace is just how the offense looks...This year, the offense just looks more explosive and as a fan I actually have faith in Shoelace throwing the ball more than I did Forcier last year..Dont get me wrong, I loved what he did last year, but you can clearly see the difference in decision making between the two


smh @ Oregon..really?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus PSU is giving the game away with turnovers in the red zone. That's twice now they've taken FG's away with picks.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

MrMister said:


> There are gonna be some good 'uns tomorrow.
> 
> I'll take Michigan, Oklahoma, *Miami (upset ALERT!), *and Alabama in the four biggest games.


LOL now that was funny Harris throws 4 picks and Miami U falls to the buckeyes....


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

Stanford giving UCLA a chance...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I got 3 of 4 right. If Harris showed up I think Miami might've been able to do more. Of course Ohio State didn't just sit there, they made plays to cause those turnovers.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Cal looked real good against Colorado,defense looks pretty good, granted we've played against a dII school and bottom dweller. Offense looks nice also. Glad we didn't over look anybody and came ready to play. knocked the team out before they could even get going really.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> LOL now that was funny Harris throws 4 picks and Miami U falls to the buckeyes....


I'd say 3 of the picks were on the receivers..and as turnover prone as they were, still they had chances to win and in the end only lost by 12..Im willin to bet if Harris only throws 2 picks, Miami would at least take the game down to the last minute


Call me crazy but after tonight I think Penn St. might win the B10..yeah they got beat 24-3 to Bama, but imo thats the best team they will play all year and it was in their house and only Bolden's 2nd game...I believe when he makes the trip to Iowa & Columbus he'll be even more comfortable in the offense knowing that he's already went up against the best in a hostile environment and wont be rattled..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

State won again yesterday, 30-17, to improve to 2-0.

Positives:
-The running game was efficient yet again. Edwin Baker had over 150 yards and Le'Veon Bell had 50 on 10 carries and a TD. I know it's only been WMU and FAU, but seeing the run game become a factor like it was 2 years ago, which was our best year under Dantonio, is exciting. Especially since our #1 back in the depth chart, Larry Caper, hasn't been on the field yet. It appears it really will be a better year this year running then last.
-Run defense allowed only net 45 yards on 34 carries, which obviously is a pretty good ratio. We're looking quite well against the run.
-Special Teams. Dan Conroy made three tough kicks of 50, 44, and 41 yards. Those aren't automatic, even in the controlled conditions of Ford Field. Keyshawn Martin also had some good returns to put us in great position, and field position will be key next week against ND.
-We were well disciplined yesterday, only having 4 penalties for 43 yards, compared to FAU's 11-85. These are fundamental things that have to be right, and they've looked so good so far. Hopefully, with next week being in prime time at home, we can draw a few offsides/false starts to help ourselves out. The crowd will definitely be a factor next week.

Negatives:
-Lack of passing game. Cousins only threw 17 times yesterday, but didn't get to 200 yards yet again and only threw 1 TD. I'm not alarmed by it, considering we do have a lot of weapons and Cousins hasn't had a great deal of attempts, also that we needed to get our run game going these first two games to set us up for ND, but if this production continues we'll be too 1 dimensional. I doubt this will happen though.
-3rd and 4th down efficiency. We went only 1-7 on 3rd downs, while FAU went 9-18 combined on 3rd/4th. Teams can't continue to move the chains while we continue to fail. Just can't. Otherwise we'll be putting ourselves in bad position and other teams will continue their drives.
-Pass Defense. While the running game looked great, allowing FAU to get 256 net yards passing isn't a good sign, especially when Notre Dame is right behind them. Our Pass defense HAS to be able to deflect and cut some passes away, and we need to get some kind of turnovers. Getting turnovers will always help us win a game.

I'm not quite as comfortable against ND as I was at the beginning of the year, but ND had trouble stopping the run game of UM last week and that's the tone that we're gonna have to set if we're gonna win. The throwing game should open up starting then as well. Our Pass Defense is the biggest question. If we can hold the big play out and keep Crist in check, we'll win this game by 7-10 points. If not, we might suffer a bad loss. I'm thinking we will, and I'm gonna say that due to our running dominance on both sides, along with the great potential of our passing game, that we pick up the win next week, in prime time, 31-24, and go 4-0 to begin big 10 play (we have N. Colorado a week after). This really is a big game this season and will show me if we are gonna be contenders or pretenders. I'm wishing it's the former.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay so Bush forfeits the Heisman and the Trust will vacate the award. I'd like Young to get it, but it would be a tainted award so fuck that. Young and Texas fans will always have that National Championship game. That's more than enough for me.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Since Bush was ineligible and had to give back his trophy, the NCAA should give back all the money they made off of the "ineligible" Reggie Bush that year...

and no Vince Young should not be given that trophy..He wasnt the best player that year and the votes showed it..Yeah he had a great rose bowl but Bush was the most talented and exciting player that season, giving Vince the trophy will mean absolutely nothing..They'll basically be saying that they took the trophy from one person who didnt earn it and gave it to another person who didnt earn it


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No they'd be saying we're giving this award to the best eligible player of 2005. I still don't want them to do it though, it was five years ago. The past is past.

Not sure why you put ineligible in quotes. Bush was ineligible, that's indisputable. On the other hand I have to think the majority of NCAA football players are ineligible. Majority is probably being very conservative too. The pretense that these athletes are amateurs is ludicrous.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

uh oh...might be App St 2.0 going on in Ann Arbor!

EDIT - lol as soon as i type that Michigan gets a 66 yrd TD pass


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, Michigan looks like they might have finally found a rhythm.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep, got the lead now...that was fast! I didnt want it to be this close but in a way im glad its not a blowout cause i want Denard to rack up the yards.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Michigan should hope this ends up like 42-17 so it doesn't look as bad. It probably will, but a close game against a D-2 school is never good, no matter who you are.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Appalachian State is no joke. They were damn good when they upset Michigan a few years ago. They still are a solid small program.

The lesser schools have closed the gap. There still is a substantial gap between them and the elite big time programs, but they aren't as bad as they were more than a decade ago.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

It's a prestigious Big 10 school that has history and was the #5 ranked team at the time. There was no way in hell App. State should've won, even if they were the D-II Champions the year before. It's like a team winning the AAA World Series. Sure, it's a great team, against their competition, but there's no way they should be competing against a top MLB team.

Yeah, it's different sports, but it's the same concept.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It just exposed Michigan as a fraud is all. They weren't an elite program anymore. Now if Appalachian State does that to Michigan of the 90s...THAT would've been a huge deal. Also early rankings mean nothing. They're just place holders.

It's still a great upset because it's David and Goliath. Goliath, in this case, had lost a leg and his eyesight to another giant.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

They did go 11-2 in 06, and were 3 points away from playing in the National Championship that year. And they were 9-4 and ended the season ranked after beating Florida in teh Cap 1 bowl. They had a down year, much like Oklahoma did last year. Then Carr retired and Rich-Rod tried to bring his system in, which would clearly take some time. 

They were still elite at the time, though, and had no business losing that game. But they did, and I enjoyed it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Teams fall fast. Appalachian State proved just how fast the mighty can fall. And while Rodriquez's game is vastly different from any offense the Wolverines had run, where the hell was the defense? They haven't been able to stop anyone in a long time, even before Rodriguez showed up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

They went through 3 different D-Cords in 3 years, even if they were all running the same Defense. I don't know exactly why their struggles were, I'm not an avid follower of UM, but they were still a top tier team when Carr left. The switch to Rich-Rod was gonna take some time, but once he gets all of the guys he wants, they'll be right back to where they were in 06.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Maybe they were considered top tier by people in that region, but the rest of us could see the truth. They were a shell of themselves. This was a feared and respected program, they do have the most wins all time after all.

Now I didn't know the deal about the different DC's. That's a raw deal. Even with talent, you have to comfortable in the scheme. You have to be so comfortable that you don't think about you're doing, you just do it on an almost instinctive level.

In other news, Georgia just tied it up with Arkansas.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And it looks like UGA might get the ball back.

I really want Arkansas to win, to set up a monster Bama/Arkansas game next week. It'll still be big, but a loss by Arkansas will cause them to lose some luster.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, UGA is driving. I wanted the Tide and Razorbacks to be undefeated too. That's seriously in doubt now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Jesus Michigan got quite the scare. They aren't gonna be any type of contenders until they can play some D, though. Very ugly, ugly win for them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Shit Arkansas just scored. Good. Too bad I missed it.

DAMN UGA almost got that Hail Mary.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah dude was wide open. Georgia fucked up royally. They actually almost got a Hail Mary to tie it. It's a final now, Arkansas won.


----------



## CBRSP17573 (Jun 18, 2009)

Perfect Poster said:


> They went through 3 different D-Cords in 3 years, even if they were all running the same Defense. I don't know exactly why their struggles were, I'm not an avid follower of UM, but they were still a top tier team when Carr left. The switch to Rich-Rod was gonna take some time, but once he gets all of the guys he wants, they'll be right back to where they were in 06.


Even when Rich was in WVU he never put together an solid defense. He's always been an offensive guy that's why it's crucial for Michigan to hire a good defensive coordinator...which apparently they have yet to do.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Arkansas almost was the one that F'd up. They kept the ball alive, swat the fucker down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah that was dumb to try to catch that ball. You always gotta bat those down.

I was referring to the coverage implosion that allowed a Razorback to score untouched.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh, I missed that. Had to see if UMass got the onside kick. But I'll start it now:

Mallett 4 Heisman.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

cool games so far for today


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

We're tied at half 7-7, but we have outplayed them for 2/3 of the first half. Hopefully we continue our success with the run game and if we can reach 24 we should win this game, with the way our D has been playing and how we've controlled the clock for the most part.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Ive got a strong feeling the Irish are going to win this by 3 or 4....hopefully im wrong. I do like Notre Dame too but i root for both the Michigan teams to do well. Not really partial towards either UM or MSU.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope MSU wins. I just LOVE seeing Notre Dame lose *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I'd like the Spartans to win, but Texas has their hands full with Tech in Lubbock.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow that was a brutal hit in the Clemson/Auburn game. I'm wondering if the Auburn player actually lost consciousness briefly.


Overtimes are fun to watch *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Texas is gonna win. Horns' D looked stellar, but the offense needs serious work.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How's the QB coming along, Brek?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He's alright but still makes dumb decisions. So did Colt and Vince though at his age. He's obviously not going to be Colt or Vince. What really needs to happen is the guys around him need to step up their play, especially the offensive line.

Iowa down 14-0 in the desert. I'll be watching that after this Texas game is over for real.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HOLY SHIT! That fake took some brass balls. Grats Spartans.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*What a gutsy call! *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Ahhh, its a GREAT MOTHERFUCKING DAY here. Simply loved how this game went. I was reading an article a few minutes ago and whoever the fuck he was gave MSU pretty much zero credit for it and said that this team wasn't much.

I loved the call, though. Dantonio played to win, not to a second OT. And I had a good feeling Mark would dig into his bag of tricks sometime today, and this was clearly the best opportunity to do so. There's still a lot of questions to be answered, but I'll address that in a few. But for now, almost 11 hours after, and I'm STILL pumped up with that win. Those are wins that change the mentality for a program. I'll be honest, I thought the kid was gonna miss it. With the way our luck has been in recent history, I had my doubts. But for a gutsy win like this, on National Television, against probably the most storied college football program, will mean the world to this team. With a 4-0 start before coming into the Big 10 season, we should have ourselves a memorable year. Great game, and I'll give my more in depth thoughts about it later. But right now, DAMN am I STILL PUMPED!


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

I wont lie...at the snap i angrily shouted "OH WHAT THE FUCK!!!" at the tv. Obviously that attitude changed qucikly when i saw the dude wide open, lol.

I always worry about letdowns after something like this. Which is why im really happy they Northern Colorado next week and not Wisconsin. Had it been Wisconsin, i'd probably guarantee a loss in that spot. But with the game in between they'll be good to go.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, now let's not pull a Michigan and let the team stay in the game. Whip their ass for a half, get guys rest/backups some time. A 4-0 start going into Big Ten season is great. I don't even remember the last time we started 4-0. I think it was in 05 when we had fucking JLS. 

And we have a REALLY favorable Big 10 schedule. No Ohio State. Wisconsin at home. Only 4 games should we possibly not be the favorites in, yet I know we can win all 4 of them. A high finish and top tier bowl game has to be in everyone's thoughts now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> Ahhh, its a GREAT MOTHERFUCKING DAY here. Simply loved how this game went. I was reading an article a few minutes ago and whoever the fuck he was gave MSU pretty much zero credit for it and said that this team wasn't much.


*One thing I like about whatever article you are referring to is this... if Michigan State isn't much what does that make Notre Dame? 


 *


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

I need to find a bookie cause i'd really like to throw some cash on Northern Colorado. The Spartans will win but this is the typical letdown sandwich spot....huge win the week before and big game the following week. Im really worried about Wisconsin...it just seems too good to be true that both our teams will be unbeaten when they hook up. Something will fuck everything up,...like MSU will lose to Wisconsin but then beat Michigan.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Idk some guy on the Detroit FreePress or DetroitNews. Can't remember all that well. A win is a win is a win. And beating ND is always a plus. Would've just loved to have been in the stadium, though.

EDIT: Eh, Wisconsin didn't look all that great against an Arizona State team that just beat 2 cupcakes. I know it's one game and that they'll be the favorites, but it's at home (like it seems to be for the entire season for Sparty) and our passing game finally looks good. It will be a great test to see where we really stand, though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No one has mentioned Iowa's loss to Arizona. Meh, I'd still be marking the fuck out if I was a Spartan homer too. That was and still is awesome.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I just read that Dantonio has had a heart attack. That fucking sucks in the absolute worst way.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, I just saw that. Glad to see it says he's gonna make a speedy recovery. Get well soon Coach D, hope you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

As you all might now know, MSU beat ND this week, 34-31, thanks to a GW 29-yd FG Fake TD Pass. Now, onto the goods of the game:

-The Call. It took a shit ton of guts for Mark to make that call and, even if it wouldn't have worked, I wouldn't have had a big issue with it. He was playing to win, and it was like a 46 yard attempt, certainly NOT a chip shot, especially with a kicker that had limited experience. Clearly he looks great because the play turned out well, but I wouldn't have crucified him if the decision would've backfired.
-The running game continued it's success, gaining over 200 yards for the 3rd straight week. Granted, ND's run game got torched the week before by Robinson as well, but I thought it was crucial that our run game continue doing what it did in the first two games by pounding the rock and controlling the clock. Bell and Baker both averaged over 6 yards a carry, and hopefully, with N. Colorado up next week, Caper can get some important touches to get himself back into a groove to create a deadly 3 headed monster between them.
-The passing game finally woke up. It was a little slow in the first half, but I think ESPN showed Cousins completed his first 11 passes of the 2nd half, which was well into the 4th quarter. That's what I like to call great efficiency. They finally opened it up for Kirk, and he responded pretty well after that INT in the end zone. Cunningham and Martin both had big games, having at least 7 catches and a TD, and having a good balance between the passing and running game is important for us.
-The Run defense contained Allen for the most part. He only had 92 net yards on 26 rushes, which is less then 4 yards a carry. Yes, ND's system isn't designed to be a running powerhouse, but keeping those totals low forces 2nd and 3rd and longs, instead of 2nd and 5s or 3rds and 3s. This is obviously the strength of our D.

Bad:
-Penalties. After we shortened the penalties to under 5 last week, it got back up with a lot of costly penalties. Right before the half we had 2 false starts back to back which pulled us out of field position and out of a FG range. We won't be able to get away with that come conference play. 11 penalties is way too much to give up.
-Passing Defense was torched by Crist. A lot of them were short little throws and runs, but ND did have their fair share of 15+ passes that were completed. Our corners were going up against ND's best weapons in the receivers in man to man coverage, but we can't let 4 passing TD's go by. We lucked out today, but if Penn State, Wisconsin or Iowa happens to do that we will be screwed because they actually have competent D's.
-3rd down efficiency wasn't great. We were only 6/17, which is a little above 33%, aka not that good. We've had a problem getting into 3rd and short situations, which is why the percent is so low. You aren't gonna have a great chance of succeeding when you're constantly having 3rd and 7's and 8's.
-While it was only one play, I simply HATED the INT in the red zone. That's the 2nd week in a row that has happened. In that situation, with everybody covered for well over 5 seconds, Kirk should've just tossed that sucker into the back of the end zone and taken the points. Or, if anything, tuck it and slide when you get close. You never want to take points off the board, especially when it's against a team who's pretty much equal in skill to you. Kirk appeared to have learned his lesson after that, as he was much more efficient and smarter with controlling the ball after that.

Overall, I'm ecstatic that we beat a team that was actually worth some competition. No matter what their record is, facing ND is a tough task. This win is a big one for the program, as well. Not only was it against 1 of our top 2 rivals, but it was in prime time, on national television, with a finish that will be remembered for years to come. Not to mention there were some highly touted recruits at the game as well, and no doubt they'd be impressed by what they saw. Hopefully this is a game that can help this team take the next leap. We'll walk all over N. Col. next week, and then it's when the real fun starts. Taking on the Badgers in 2 weeks will help us figure out where we really stand, since ND is 1-2, even though they easily could be 3-0. If we can pull off the upset on Wisconsin, which we can since it is at home and most of our guys will (hopefully) be healthy), it will give us a whole lot of momentum going into our biggest game of the season against UM.

Ugh, I said a mouthful, but one more thing. Get well soon, Coach D. Our guys will be playing their asses off for you. Don't come back until you are ready. You're health and long term staying with this program is more important then 2-3 games missed, no matter what the circumstances are.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Great win. Loved the fake.

Fuck ND.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Iowa has no o-line
Penn St. has no running game
Wisconsin has no passing attack
Michigan has no D

What do you get? Ohio St. cruising to another B10 title..smh


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> Iowa has no o-line
> *Penn St. has no running game*
> Wisconsin has no passing attack
> Michigan has no D
> ...


False.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> No one has mentioned Iowa's loss to Arizona. Meh, I'd still be marking the fuck out if I was a Spartan homer too. That was and still is awesome.


I didn't mention Iowa because I'm trying to forget it. :cussin: That was a brutal game by the Hawkeyes, just something about them that they can't seem to put in a good game in any time zone past the Central. Hopefully it's just a blip and they'll have a solid shot at the Big Ten title. 

I hate Notre Dame with every ounce of my being and continue to enjoy the fact they become more and more irrelevant.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> False.


Well contact me when you prove otherwise because so far this season I dont believe Royster has rushed for 50 yds in a game yet


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

State doesn't have to meet OSU this year, so a share of the championship could happen.

Just throwing it out there...

Honestly, I still like Iowa. They won't have to travel across country for Conference games. It'll be a good game b/w them, especially since it's at Iowa.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The travel has little to do with it if it's a late game, which Iowa/Arizona was. It really only affects early games.

It was a non conference loss. They aren't dead in the National Championship discussion just yet, a lot of other teams will lose one game. Conference play is just starting up too, and Iowa still could win the Big 10.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> State doesn't have to meet OSU this year, so a share of the championship could happen.
> 
> Just throwing it out there...


MSU has road games against Michigan, Penn St. & Iowa...If they wanna win the B10 or at least have a share, then they've gotta win all 3 and honestly, I dont remember the last team to go into all 3 of those places and come out victorious...Thats tough sleddin imo


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Considering Iowa/Arizona started at 9:30 central and ended at roughly 12:30-1:00 CT, that will have an effect on a team. Yeah they had a chance to win it, but if the game started at 7 ET there _may_ have been a different result. I'll admit that Zona outplayed them, but Iowa's still a good team and should be a threat to OSU.

UM has D problems all over. PSU hasn't looked special in any of their three games, but since MSU doesn't play them til the last game their problems could be fixed by then. And recently Iowa/MSU games have been close and I think Iowa will only be slight favorites.

Also, it's not like OSU couldn't slip up and drop a game here or there. I doubt anyone will go undefeated in the Big 10 season, although OSU clearly has the best chance.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

These are young men in their 20s. Staying up late has no effect on them. Now waking up early does. I can't be convinced that staying up late will ever affect young men. Now it might affect men that are 50-60, but definitely not men in their 20s.

Playing when they would normally still be asleep or just waking up in the morning will affect them.

Anyway, Iowa certainly is still in the Big 10 hunt. There is no question. Depending on what happens with everyone else they aren't even dead in the National Championship hunt. I already said this though.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The thing with some Hawkeye fans is that they are extremely myopic and were boasting about playing for the national championship this year. Now those fans are screaming about how this season is now a total bust and we still have one more game before conference play starts. Then again, some of these fans last year threw a shit fit because they were wanting Iowa in the Fiesta Bowl and they went to the Orange instead. 

Michigan is improving, although Robinson is pretty much having to win games by himself right now. Michigan State is slowly improving also, it will be an interesting conference season in the Big Ten. 

Right now, Iowa, Penn State, Wisconsin, and Ohio State all have legit shots at the Big Ten title. If Michigan keeps going, they could do some damage if not be in the mix. Ditto with the Spartans. 

Memo to all Cornholer fans...are you sure you want to join us now? There won't be any cakewalks in this conference.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

There's still cakewalks...

I mean, we have Indiana, Illinois, Minnesota, and even Purdue isn't that great.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

BruiserKC said:


> Michigan is improving, although Robinson is pretty much having to win games by himself right now.


Luckily Shoelace didnt really have to win last game and didnt have 20 carries..It would certainly help if ppl on the defense would stop getting hurt or transferring....my goodness, I never seen so many inexperienced players on one side of the ball in my life lol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

no one else watching arkansas vs alabama?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^Me..Surprised Alabama is losing because that offense has playmakers that are men amongst boys on that field


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> ^^Me..Surprised Alabama is losing because that offense has playmakers that are men amongst boys on that field


The SEC always plays one another tough. That's why they don't schedule tough non conference opponents.

And I guess Mallet is done in the Heisman race.

Texas played one of the most uninspired efforts I've seen in a long time. I was pretty sure this would be a down year for the Horns, but man, they could at least play hard. Game of the year for me next Saturday in Dallas.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^^Some teams do such as Bama, Georgia & LSU...Bama shouldnt lose a game this season with Ingram, Richardson and Jones on the field and healthy..Just too tough, its just that sometimes imo Saban has too much confidence is QB that he tends to take away touches from his backs to give to Jones and the other receivers which can put them in situations like they were against Arkansas


btw I can't believe Auburn is unbeaten..2 weeks in a row now they've been thoroughly outplayed and still win


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

No way Oklahoma should be 8th in the polls. They almost lost to Utah State, Air Force and now Cincinnati. Why my Utes remain at 13 is beyond me. We are better than LSU, Auburn and Stanford and obviously Oklahoma. Oh well, will just have to get people's respect when he the stretch against Air Force, TCU and Notre Dame.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^Utah almost lost to Pitt who is turning out to be a pretty sucky team so its no surprise they didnt move up..I agree Utah is better than Oklahoma but not Standford & LSU


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

OU crushed FSU and will more then likely beat Texas next week. This team is scary good. As is Stanford. Possible Pac-10 championship game next week with Stanford/Oregon. Obviously Arizona will have a say in the race, but I think that these two teams will be the ones at the top of the class.

LSU blows, but I've said that enough before. Utah should probably be ahead of them, but I'm not surprised. 3 Non-AQ teams in the top 10? BCS teams would have a bitch fit over that.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

My Wolf Pack(2 words, non of that one word NC State bullshit!) are ranked and rolling, smooth sailing until Boise rolls in to town Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LSU has the 2nd best D in the SEC behind Bama and arguably the best special teams in the conference.If I remember correctly they also average over 200 rushing yards per game.They just dont have a QB otherwise they'd probably be in the top 5


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I agree often with you Perfect Poster, but saying LSU blows is kinda baffling. They aren't as good as they've been in past few years, but they're still a threat to any team in the nation.

The coach's poll I'm looking at has Utah at 12, ahead of Stanford. Utah at 12 sounds about right to me right now. Teams ahead of them will lose. Bank on it. The teams ahead of them are there because of prestige. Kinda like how Texas was top ten. Speaking of Texas, the way they played I'm not sure they even belong in the top 25.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LSU's offense is turrible. I just can't buy into Jefferson. They won't be more then an 8 or 9 win team with him at QB. ST's is good and the D is as well, but I'd go as far to say that Auburn, Bama, Florida, and Arkansas are all better then LSU. Maybe that attributes to the strength of the conference, but when their O is as bad as it is I just can't buy into them.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So AJ Green gets 4 game suspension for selling his game worn jersey but Nebraska has decided to sell the players game worn jerseys this weekend? Reason #458593934 why I think the NCAA is jaded


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Are the players directly selling their jerseys? The difference in it is that AJ Green sold his jersey to gain money. If the general university of Nebraska is selling the jerseys there isn't much the NCAA can do.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Are the players directly selling their jerseys? The difference in it is that AJ Green sold his jersey to gain money. If the general university of Nebraska is selling the jerseys there isn't much the NCAA can do.


Nah the players arent, Nebraska is auctioning off the players jerseys..AJ Green auctioned off his..The money is going to Nebraska so the only difference is the money isn't going to the person who wears the jersey but the fact remains game worn jerseys are being sold for profit which AJ Green was suspended for. If Georgia sold his jersey and Green pocketed the money they'd still suspend him..NCAA is just bullying athletes imo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Green doesn't have the right to sell merchandise that is trademarked though.

I agree with the general idea of where you're coming from though HeatWave.

Definitely won't be around here tomorrow so Hook'em Horns!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Shoelace is closing in on 1,000 yds rushing this year...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

KIRK COUSINS! I THINK I LOVE YOU!  

34-24 2:30ish left. Close this out State!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Perfect Poster said:


> LSU's offense is turrible. I just can't buy into Jefferson. They won't be more then an 8 or 9 win team with him at QB. ST's is good and the D is as well, but I'd go as far to say that Auburn, Bama, Florida, and Arkansas are all better then LSU. Maybe that attributes to the strength of the conference, but when their O is as bad as it is I just can't buy into them.


I'd like to thank LSU for proving me right today. This is definately NOT the 15th best team in the country, that's for damn sure.

And 5-0 baby! Wouldn't like it any other way!

EDIT: What the fuck happened b/w that game? I turned it after the failed snap.

Too many men on the field? God dammit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*13 to be exact *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Shoelace is the 1st qb ever to have 2 200 yd rushing & passing games in a season..

Texas is done..bye-bye

Virginia Tech won a game..amazing

Ohio St. looked horrible..and that's an understatement

LSU is the only team in the SEC that can beat Bama imo..That D & Special Teams will keep them in every game..It just comes down to Jefferson


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmmm, Stanford/Oregon or Florida/Bama? Tough decisions. Been flip flopping so far. Would guess that Stanford/Oregon will end out closer, because both teams skill seem more equal compared to the other game, where Bama just seems to be way ahead of Florida in terms of skill.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao I love seeing Florida get their ass handed to them.

Good stuff.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I prefer the Gators over Bama, but really could care for either. Oregon/Stanford is where it's at, fo sho.

And Andrew Luck is the real deal. If he keeps his stats up for today, he might pull ahead of DRob in the Heisman battle. They're certainly the frontrunners, it appears.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

iowa's stadium looks pretty neat.

fuckers.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Pick 6 for bama, game, set, match. Time to keep it on to Oregon/Stanford for the rest of the night.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> iowa's stadium looks pretty neat.
> 
> fuckers.


*What did they do to it? Is that the stadium that has the pink locker room for the visiting team?


Bama with a pick six + one!*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah they still got the pink lockers..But I think he's talking about how every other section of fans are covered in gold or black..or the grass turf?

Michigan gotta play at Iowa 2 years in a row? Boooo

Standford look great early, then idk what happened..

I was expecting Florida to lose but not get their manhood taken from them...wow


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Man, Stanford needed that TD. Looks like they might have too much of an uphill battle now with less then 10 minutes left. Top 5, for me after this week:

1. Alabama
2. Boise State
3. Oregon
4. Ohio State
5. Oklahoma

TCU, Nebraska, and Auburn to follow. Don't know what order, though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Tim Tebow is not walking through that door, Florida.

Growing pains.


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

ROLL TIDE!!! Gonna be smooth sailing all the way to the Auburn game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Man, Stanford needed that TD. Looks like they might have too much of an uphill battle now with less then 10 minutes left. Top 5, for me after this week:
> 
> 1. Alabama
> 2. Boise State
> ...


OU at 5? Please. Texas gave that game away about 10 times. And Texas is NOT a good team offensively. Not by a long shot. Have you seen OU play PP? I will give DeMarco Murray credit, that tightrope dance to the end zone was a thing of beauty. So glad Murray is a Senior.

If you don't see the talent LSU has, you're blind. They do suck though despite their talent. They do stupid shit a lot. Kinda like Texas. LSU is about where they should be, in the teens.

Oregon should be number 2. I'd love to see the Ducks vs. The Tide for the title. Which brings me to the Gators. Bama whooped that ass. Florida still controls their own destiny though. Maybe if they meet up again for the SEC title Florida will show up.

Finally, Shoelace is fucking awesome. That's pretty obvious though.

PS...OU still sucks!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> Man, Stanford needed that TD. Looks like they might have too much of an uphill battle now with less then 10 minutes left. Top 5, for me after this week:
> 
> 1. Alabama
> 2. Boise State
> ...


Boise #2? Oregon over OSU? lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Ohio State is probably the most over rated team right now. Oregon is clearly the number 2 team after tonight.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

I'd definitely have Oregon at 2 as well. Ohio St would probably be 4.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I didn't 'break down' MSU's game last week because, let's face it, it was Northern Colorado and I don't think I even watched a full quarter. With that being said, I'm back with another State breakdown, after we won 34-24 over #11 Wisconsin.

Good:
-We played a complete game. In the past years of MSU, there would be games where we'd jump out to a lead, but then once a team responded and the chips were against us, we'd fold. (vs. ND in 06 is the most clear example of this) However, even with 3 first half turnovers, we were still going into the half up 10. Then, whenever Wisconsin seemed to score, we had an answer. Sure, we got stopped on a 4th and short, but we had a 3 and out and punched it in on the next drive. The D played it's first good game against a competent offense, which will definitely need to show up next week in the big game against Michigan. Plus, they only had 4 penalties, none being on the Defense.
-Special Teams. Not only did Keyshawn Martin get a punt return touchdown, MSU's first since 02, that shifted the momentum to State and helped them take control of the game. Dan Conroy remained perfect, even if they were both 36 yarders, it's still good to have a kicker that can punch it in. I think this was the real difference as to why we won yesterday.
-Kirk Cousins had arguably his best game of the season. Aside from the two picks thrown, he looked quite awesome throughout, which is what I was expecting from him throughout this year. You take away the picks he goes 20/27 269 yds and 3 TD's. That's damn impressive. His 3rd down passing was his biggest strength. I don't know what his exact numbers were, but I believe at one point he was 9/11 or 9/12 with 5 first downs. That's exactly how he's gonna have to play next week, which he should considering Michigan's defense couldn't stop the Michigan State BASKETBALL team from scoring touchdowns on them.
-The pass defense for the first time played well. Scott Tolzien isn't a bad quarterback. He's not great, but he's not terrible. They benefited from some timely Wisconsin drops, but they didn't drop 14 passes, which is how many incompletions he had. 11/25, 127 yards and 1 touchdown. That's how you make a team 1 dimensional.
-Run offense continued to play well. They didn't break 200 for the fifth straight game, but they did get 175, with a bulk of them coming from Baker and Bell. Wisconsin has a stout run D, which makes me confident about next week with regards to running the football.

Bad:
-Run defense didn't really contain Wisconsin. Sure, John Clay didn't get over 100, but that's because he was injured early and never really was the same. The other back, White, had 98 yards on only 10 carries, plus 2 TD's, both of which could've been avoided if Johnny Adams didn't take such bad routes to the ball. This will be the key place to be successful next week in containing Robinson. Keep the big plays from happening. He'll, barring injury, probably break 100 again, but try to have the other guys beat you and, when you have your hands around him, don't let him slip through. If you can't bring him down, at least hold on until teammates get by and help you out. Containing the big play of Robinson will be the biggest factor, imo.
-3 turnovers in the first half. No matter how you shake it, they did give the ball away 3 times in the first half by turnovers, and they won't be able to get away with that next week if they plan on beating Michigan. I only saw the first pick by Cousins, and it was just a bad decision. It was the same thing against ND. Sometimes he'll make 2-3 shows that he shouldn't, and he has to limit those to just incompletions, because turnovers in a game like MSU/UM won't be helpful at all.

Not a whole lot of bad to say here. This really was our best game of the season, and thankfully, it was against probably the 2nd best team on our schedule. Hopefully we stay on this emotional high and take care of UM, because if we do, our schedule is quite favorable to finish 6-2 at worst, imo, and even the Penn State game we should be favored. This next week will really tell us where we are. If we win, we're legimate Big 10 contenders since we don't have OSU on our schedule and the only two good teams that we will play after is Iowa and Penn State, which I think are both almost toss ups. We don't need to shut Robinson down, but if we contain him, say 6-7 punting situations throughout the game, I think we'll be in good shape. UM has pretty much shown they can't stop anyone with a lick of offense, so we should be able to hit 30 for our 6th straight game. Our D will be physical with Robinson, so if we can give him a few good shots early it will wear on him late. Really excited to next weeks game, because people around me keep giving me shit about State, even though they are 5-0, and have looked pretty good in pretty much every game. I'd love nothing more then to beat UM for the third year in a row, start 6-0, and shut those guys up for yet another year. It will be an interesting game, and I can't wait.
-------
Boises body of work has been more impressive, right NOW, compared to Oregon. Tennessee isn't a good team. Their only real win against a good team was last night. Granted, they dominated, but Boise didn't look too bad against OSU, and did their job in a hostile environment 2000 miles across country in prime time. If Oregon runs the table, it's pretty obvious they'll jump Boise, but Oregon's been prone to losing games against inferior opponents, which is what I think will happen this year. I like these guys in a 1 game scenario over pretty much anybody, but in a 12 game season this team seems to play down to an opponent or two that they shouldn't be. Boise has impressed me so far and you can't discredit their wins against a team that has rebounded well with VaTech and a strong Oregon State team. This is a ranking judging from the first 5 weeks of the season. 1 good game will not cause me to put them above Boise, who's looked good in all of their games, specifically the two big ones. Boise would be one of the few teams I'd take over Oregon in a 1 game scenario, along with Alabama, and possibly Nebraska.

LSU's coaching is baaad. Les Miles is a terrible game manager. They're lucky Tennessee fucked up otherwise they'd be dropping to the 20's. You can't win a great deal of games if you can't score more then 10. It's worked against Tennessee, but it's Tennessee. I'm not even sure they're the 3rd best team in the SEC West. Auburn and Arkansas look much better then LSU has.

OU has done exactly what they had to do, against some legit competition. Utah State being within 7 isn't acceptable, but Air Force is a good team, they DOMINATED Florida State, who could be a contender in the ACC, did enough to beat another BCS team, and finished off their biggest rivals. Obviously they weren't gonna kill them, it's a rivalry game, that rarely happens. But, they did enough to pick up a win against what I still think is a top 20 team, even though they will surely drop out of the rankings, for a week, after yesterday's loss. Unlike LSU, these guys are a pretty good coached team.

And fuck Shoelace. Greg MOTHERFUCKING Jones and Co. will whip on his ass next week, in his own stadium. /michiganhater

Really though, State should be the favorites. I see it possibly being a 10 point difference. State has proven they can beat quality teams without tricks, while Michigan has failed to play defense and has played no one that has a competent Defense. Should be a good game, both teams will get their points, but 31-21 or 38-28 isn't really out of the question, imo. Should be a good game, though. Spotlight back on the Big 10 for another week, can't wait!

EDIT: Just checking the games on tap, there might be like a 25% chance that gameday goes to UM this week. I don't think they've been to a Big 10 site yet, and UM/MSU will feature two top 20 ranked teams, and it'll be broadcast. It'll probably be Stanford/USC, even though both teams are coming off a loss and USC might be on the edge of falling out of the top 25. They could go to either LSU/Florida or Bama/SCar, which they will probably do (disappointing me), but I'm still leaving out hope that they go to at least 1 State game this year. I don't think ESPN is gonna broadcast either of those SEC games either, which could influence if they go there or not.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Ohio State is probably the most over rated team right now. Oregon is clearly the number 2 team after tonight.


Even though OSU pretty much handled Oregon in the Rose Bowl (bad argument but not much else you can go on..) last year, and the teams are essentially the same, but instead of Masoli (who people said was better then Pryor last year..) they have a freshman QB.

But I guess for people who overreact on one weeks play, Oregon should be #2..

Nor do I see how OSU is overrated.. Pryor has taken the next step, before the Illinois game he was playing every game like he did vs Oregon. Not gonna make too many excuses for his poor play this week, he struggled, but Tressel didn't let him throw the ball after he got hurt.
Our only problem right now is the run game with our actual running backs, which could be fixed by just plugging in Jaamal Berry but Tressel doesn't realize this.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> And fuck Shoelace. Greg MOTHERFUCKING Jones and Co. will whip on his ass next week, in his own stadium. /michiganhater
> 
> Really though, State should be the favorites. I see it possibly being a 10 point difference. State has proven they can beat quality teams without tricks, while Michigan has failed to play defense and has played no one that has a competent Defense. Should be a good game, both teams will get their points, but 31-21 or 38-28 isn't really out of the question, imo. Should be a good game, though. Spotlight back on the Big 10 for another week, can't wait!


MSU is going to need to put up a lot of points to beat Michigan.. There offense is nearly impossible to stop. If you stack the box to stop Denard, that leaves man coverage on the outside, and they throw a lot of quick and short passes to give their receivers a chance to make a play, and they usually do. But saying that they really haven't had much of a test yet.. I want to see how they do against MSU and then Iowa the week after.

That was a good win this week though.. I prefer MSU to win over the other Big Ten teams if OSU is not on the game.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> *Really though, State should be the favorites.* I see it possibly being a 10 point difference. State has proven they can beat quality teams without tricks, while Michigan has failed to play defense and has played no one that has a competent Defense. Should be a good game, both teams will get their points, but 31-21 or 38-28 isn't really out of the question, imo. Should be a good game, though. Spotlight back on the Big 10 for another week, can't wait!


Even though i'll probably pick State to win U-M should definitely be favored. On a neutral field, it'd probably be around an Even spread. Add on about 3 pts for Michigan for being at the Big House, maybe a small bump because of Denard's national attention which will lure betters...and im guessing the spread will be something like U-M (- 4 1/2) 

I cant believe we're actually getting both these teams undefeated...its going to be awesome! I thought for sure something would fuck it up.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

UM probably will be the favorites, but State's a more complete team. DRob has gone down, albiet for short periods, the past two games. He is the gamechanger. Sure, Forcier looked good against Bowling Green, but against a Big 10 defense he'd be average at best. If Robinson goes down, even if it's for only 2-3 drives, that could be how the game is won.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oregon has completely destroyed whoever they've played once they start executing and get under their feet. And they haven't even played a good game for all four quarters. Alabama also has yet to play to their full potential for four quarters.

I'm definitely not overreacting to Oregon because they came back and whipped Stanford. I've seen what Oregon can do in other weeks, they're impressive.

So you have or have not seen Oklahoma play Perfect Poster?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Oregon's defense is average, maybe.. They have a lot on offense, but little on defense. Not to mention there was no way Stanford was going to stop them. There defense is athletically challenged, they were rated a little higher then they should have been anyway. 
OSU was the best defense Oregon had faced all of last year and they struggled. A very athletic defense can halt Oregon.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The only defense that is any good is Bama's. Everyone else's is pretty average.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

Les Miles is an idiot.

It was proven even further last night in his second time management debacle and it's just embarassing to watch this crap. We have no QB despite the fans wanting to see Jarrett Lee play whom I dont believe in just yet. It's ironic they hated him back in '08 when he had more INT's than TD's and now they love the guy. Jefferson is sucking just as bad. I don't know what to think about this QB situation other than the fact that Les Miles has no damn clue what he wants to do with QB (well, it appears that way after he switched out with Jefferson & Lee last night). 

Needless to be said, I'm not looking forward to Saturday against UF.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LSU has the same problem Texas does. They both have good talent at the skilled positions, but the QB's and offensive lines are pretty much crap. I think LSU is better off at QB than Texas though.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

AP poll is out.. Oregon jumped Boise for #3, Alabama and OSU remain 1 and 2.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I have not seen OU play, but they destroyed Florida State and beat a good Texas team. This isn't Colt McCoy's Longhorns, no, but they're still probably the 3rd best team in the Big 12.

EDIT: Oregon's played two pasties, an average-at-best (more then likely mediocre) Tennessee & Arizona St, and a great Stanford team. Boise's pretty much had the same, although I'd take VaTech over Stanford.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Florida State is bad. They can't tackle. If you can't tackle...well you're fucked.

The AP poll is irrelevant. However, the same thing happend in the coach's poll; it's Bama, OSU, and then Oregon.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Either way, as it stands, they've beaten two teams currently in teh top 25, and another that will be in there at the end of the year (Texas).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sure they'll cruise to the Big 12 title and get stomped by Nebraska. The Cornhuskers will expose them for the over rated team that they are.

I'll actually laugh my ass off if Baylor beats OU. Robert Griffin might be the best kept secret anywhere.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree. Baylor dismantled Kansas. 

And I think Nebraska is the best team in teh Big 12, but you can't put them above Oklahoma because the only team that's even decent that they've beaten is Washington.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

btw Perfect Poster, I just saw that game day is gonna be in South Carolina.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Boise St's toughest game left is against Nevada..If Bama's toughest game left was against Nevada, ppl would be murdering them for having a horrible schedule..just sayin

Oregon is overrated..Like someone said before, same team from rose bowl, just a worse passing QB now..They wont be exposed till big bowl game because defense in Pac-10 is non-existent

As bad as Michigan's D has been, it doesn't help when the offense only takes 2-3 plays to score..They only ran 1/3 of the amount of plays Indiana did. That gotta wear down your team's defense. Michigan St will be having fits because that offense on turf is close to unstoppable which will mean it will come down to the D on the field alot


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have never been on the Boise hype.. They have been screwed ever since VT lost to James Madison.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

While it is important to possess the ball on offense, if Michigan could stop anyone then they'd be on the field less. They got shredded by Indiana. Indiana for fuck's sake.

Oregon has no D, it's true, but neither does pretty much every team save Alabama. Big 10 teams just look like they have good defenses because they play teams who have shitty offenses.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> While it is important to possess the ball on offense, if Michigan could stop anyone then they'd be on the field less. They got shredded by Indiana. Indiana for fuck's sake.
> 
> Oregon has no D, it's true, but neither does pretty much every team save Alabama. Big 10 teams just look like they have good defenses because they play teams who have shitty offenses.


Yeah being shredded by Indiana is sad, but their QB came into the game as the leading passer in the conference going against a inexperienced secondary, so some of that was expected..Michigan's best defense is a ball control offense because that D just isnt there yet and wont be for another year or two and even if the D did get a few more stops, who's to say that would have another 2-3 play drive just to put the D right back on the field?

Bama has the best D, but Im tellin yall there are a few teams out there such as Nebraska, Iowa & LSU who have championship type defense..It's the other parts of the team that hurts those teams the most. Im willing to bet if there was a 4 team tourney between Bama/LSU/Neb/Iowa, no team would score more than 3 offensive touchdowns in a game


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I'd agree those three teams play sound defense.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Barry_Darsow said:


> Even though i'll probably pick State to win U-M should definitely be favored. On a neutral field, it'd probably be around an Even spread. Add on about 3 pts for Michigan for being at the Big House, maybe a small bump because of Denard's national attention which will lure betters...and *im guessing the spread will be something like U-M (- 4 1/2) *
> [/B]
> I cant believe we're actually getting both these teams undefeated...its going to be awesome! I thought for sure something would fuck it up.


Forgive the self promotion quote job but i thought it was kinda cool that i nailed the spread. Two of the four books i saw have it at UM minus 4 1/2 dead on, the other two have it at 4. I should be working in Vegas


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Regarding Iowa's stadium that someone was talking about..this was the cool aspect about it that had everyone talking..More schools should try it


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oh wow! That does look pretty cool!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Agreed that's good stuff.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Boise State was doing that in the Oregon State game as well, I believe they always do it, but I have not made the road trip to Boise, and they are coming here this year(Mark your calenders for Friday after Thanksgiving, it's the annual Nevada vs Boise classic game, and both will be undefeated coming in this year)


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

illinois is doing work to Penn St. It's only 20-13, but really, it should be 20-7. Fucking stupid ass turnovers by the Illini return game. (one guy, actually. Jack Ramsey. 3 dropped punts/KR all by himself ... impressive)

Mikel Leshoure is the best RB you've never heard of.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Buckeyes are showing the Wolverines what it takes to not only stop Indiana but shut them out. Ohio State looks good, but they are playing Indiana...

And I'm stoked I won't have to watch Texas look like shit. However, next week it's Nebraska. I expect an ass whippin of the highest order. Nebraska is back, and Texas is way down offensively, worst I've seen them in a very long time.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

really makes me question how good Michigan actually is.

I think someone is going to get exposed today ...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well there is no question Michigan's D is terrible. They will have to out offense the Spartans, it's really the only way they can win games right now since that D is so bad.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Rob Bolden is the worst QB I've ever seen in my life. That is all.

What a fucking joke.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

meh. true freshman struggle. water is wet.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> meh. true freshman struggle. water is wet.


He's getting worse each week though. That's where my concern comes in and he's got absolutely no vision or QB IQ.


----------



## Near™ (Jun 20, 2007)

Michigan pisses me off so badly. Their defense is ridiculous, and not to mention the turnovers. 

Hell, I would become a Spartan fan except I attended Central Michigan University and we have a mutual respect. 

Michigan better damn well revive themselves on 27/11 against OSU.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And the plot thickens.  

Alabama goes down... hell look at the three teams they have had to play in a row... and that doesn't even include Auburn or LSU whom they still have to play. 


Can Boise beat every team in the SEC? I don't know. Maybe. Maybe not. But in the conference they play in they don't have to have battles like this week in and week out. That's why people don't take that conference seriously. If Boise had to face Arkansas, Florida and South Carolina back to back to back, they aren't going to be as successful as they would in the conference they are in.

You would think that's common sense but it surprises me at how many people don't realize that. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah the SEC is running the gauntlet year in and year out. I have to assume that people just don't watch the SEC so have little clue how good the football is there. To everyone else it's obvious.

And this is why I like watching the LSU Tigers. Rarely a dull moment and there's usually a crazy ending.

Bama going down is a shock to me, like I'm sure it is to everyone. This does mean like in the NFL, college football is wide open.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Hmm...if Miami loses, is it possible Oregon leap frogs to 1 over Ohio State?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't think so. The Buckeyes put the serious hurt on Indiana today. I think for it to happen Oregon would have to be number 1 in the coach's poll for start out number 1 in the BCS. Buckeyes should be number 1 in both the polls that affect the BCS.

It's an interesting point though for sure.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I think it's gonna be a close vote at least, or should be.

I mean Ohio State and Oregon have really only beat one team worth a damn each, and if Miami loses, you'd think Oregon's strength of schedule would look slightly better.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it should be close but I think Ohio State will get the nod as number 1 on the Harris and coach's poll. It'll be a sort of, you get the number 1 for now Buckeyes, don't fuck up, we're watching.

Of the unbeatens I think Oregon is the best personally, or at least would be my number 1, but get why Ohio State will probably get the nod.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah, Ohio State could end up getting hosed in the end with how awful the Big 10 is. If Oregon keeps rolling, one close game by Ohio State and they probably lose that number 1 spot, and likely get hosed in the end (assuming Oregon wins out).

Edit - Stanford went and fucked everything up, unless they come back in the next minute.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I want it as fucked as possible every year really. The BCS is less than satisfying for me. Playoffs or bust.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Nevermind. Stanford won, which helps Oregon's case for number 1.

Definitely gonna be the most interesting 1-2 polling in quite sometime.


----------



## ThePeoplesBooker (Oct 9, 2009)

-Mystery- said:


> Nevermind. Stanford won, which helps Oregon's case for number 1.
> 
> Definitely gonna be the most interesting 1-2 polling in quite sometime.


Now I'll admit Miami didn't help the cause for Ohio State but Illinois might have by beating Penn State who was vastly overrated giving Ohio State just as much of a selling point to Oregon's claim to the top also voters will be watching if Thomas and Barner can get back on the field....


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Man, I've gotta give South Carolina some props for how well they played today. Every time we came back and started looking like a champion, SC would throw a big pass, get huge pressure on McElroy, and just play generally solid football. There were many moments in the game where I would say Alabama was just horrible and SC was the beneficiary of it (stupid fake FG, horrible secondary coverage when all the receiver did was run straight, terrible offensive line play in scoring range, etc.), but I've gotta hand it to SC. They played crazy hard, and they deserved to win. Bama deserved to lose. End of Story.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep we watched the same game. South Carolina made the plays (quite a few too) to win that game. It's pretty much that simple. The way Bama should've played is irrelevant.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

ThePeoplesBooker said:


> Now I'll admit Miami didn't help the cause for Ohio State but Illinois might have by beating Penn State who was vastly overrated giving Ohio State just as much of a selling point to Oregon's claim to the top also voters will be watching if Thomas and Barner can get back on the field....


Beating Penn State doesn't mean what it meant last year or even 2 years ago. That team sucks now, and I'm a student there so that hurts to say.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not saying it's gonna happen, but it would be quite depressing if Sparty ran the table and didn't even get a shot at the National Championship. Especially since they don't play OSU. We might jump up to 11-12ish, but unless OSU falls, we're fucked. No way they have 2 Big Ten teams play in the National Championship. Even if they didn't play each other in the regular season. That's why I'm glad we're gonna get a championship game next year. Because then at least there won't be any doubt at who the best team is. OSU could be the National Champions and not even be the best team in their own conference. Depressing that's how the BCS works.

Iowa is clearly our toughest game, but we better not look past Illinois. They played tough against OSU and beat a Penn State team that looks to be quite overrated. We'll more then likely be favorites in 5 of our last 6 (with only Iowa being the one we won't be) and this team seems a LOT different then teams in years past. Their head coach went down, and they were strong enough to overcome that and beat 2 ranked teams in a row. I was still quite unsure after the ND game at how good we were, but the way we've won the last two games has been great. There was no need for a last second trick play to win. We ran the ball and out muscled both Wisconsin and UM. Wonderful games to watch. Definately would be pumped with a Rose Bowl berth.

Oh yeah: 'Little Sister' Dundundundundun!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

AP Poll - #1 Ohio State (1453 points) and #2 Oregon (1427 points).


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> I'm not saying it's gonna happen, but it would be quite depressing if Sparty ran the table and didn't even get a shot at the National Championship. Especially since they don't play OSU. We might jump up to 11-12ish, but unless OSU falls, we're fucked. No way they have 2 Big Ten teams play in the National Championship. Even if they didn't play each other in the regular season. That's why I'm glad we're gonna get a championship game next year. Because then at least there won't be any doubt at who the best team is. OSU could be the National Champions and not even be the best team in their own conference. Depressing that's how the BCS works.
> 
> Iowa is clearly our toughest game, but we better not look past Illinois. They played tough against OSU and beat a Penn State team that looks to be quite overrated. We'll more then likely be favorites in 5 of our last 6 (with only Iowa being the one we won't be) and this team seems a LOT different then teams in years past. Their head coach went down, and they were strong enough to overcome that and beat 2 ranked teams in a row. I was still quite unsure after the ND game at how good we were, but the way we've won the last two games has been great. There was no need for a last second trick play to win. We ran the ball and out muscled both Wisconsin and UM. Wonderful games to watch. Definately would be pumped with a Rose Bowl berth.
> 
> Oh yeah: 'Little Sister' Dundundundundun!


Well MSU isn't gonna run the table.. I think they'll end up in the Rose Bowl though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

USA Today/Coach's Poll

1. Ohio State (49) 6-0 1,455 
2. Oregon (6) 6-0 1,388 
3. Boise State (1) 5-0 1,335 
4. Nebraska (2) 5-0 1,272 
5. TCU (1) 6-0 1,213 
6. Oklahoma 5-0 1,193 
7. Auburn 6-0 1,060 
8. Alabama 5-1 1,029 
9. LSU 6-0 1,021 
10. Utah 5-0 940 

Bama falls all the way to 8th. Also the difference between the Buckeyes and the Ducks is much greater here in the coach's poll. Didn't look up the Harris poll.

No one leap frogged Boise St.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Kind surprised by the difference between Oregon and Ohio State with the coach's poll. I think Ohio State goes down this weekend anyways in Wisconsin so whatever.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Kind surprised by the difference between Oregon and Ohio State with the coach's poll. I think Ohio State goes down this weekend anyways in Wisconsin so whatever.


Doubt it.. Scott Tolzien would need a career day.. Our biggest strength is our rush defense and Wisconsin lives off the run game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Kind surprised by the difference between Oregon and Ohio State with the coach's poll. I think Ohio State goes down this weekend anyways in Wisconsin so whatever.


I figured it would closer too. Not seeing Wisconsin stand much a chance against Ohio St though. I'll admit now my opinion of the Buckeyes has improved and it's not because Bama lost.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> I figured it would closer too. Not seeing Wisconsin stand much a chance against Ohio St though. I'll admit now my opinion of the Buckeyes has improved and it's not because Bama lost.


I think they can keep it close and if they can, anything can happen.

Ohio State can afford a close game this weekend though cause Oregon isn't playing.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Well MSU isn't gonna run the table.. I think they'll end up in the Rose Bowl though.


They have a very favorable schedule to run it all. Only Iowa will they be an underdog, and they've played Iowa tough in the past few years (should've actually beaten them last year). No OSU. Illinois, NW, Purdue, Minnesota, and Penn State are all games where MSU should be favored. That's if they play the way they have been the last 2 weeks.

Iowa is very beatable. I'm just scared because it's at Iowa and they're dangerous at Kinnick. However, I'll worry about Illinois now. I think it's MSU's homecoming game, and I don't sense a letdown from the UM game to this one.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=5673225

Shit is about to get all fucked up.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't say I'm shocked because I want Boise St. in the title game. I am surprised at the Buckeyes position at 5 though.

This, of course, assuming this projection is accurate.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The guy who made that isn't surprised. As the season winds down, and should the teams keep winning, a few of those will overtake Boise. Nothing to get overworked about right now, though. It's only October 12.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm betting on teams losing. They almost always do. Overtaking Boise St., assuming they are the number 1, won't be that hard if a couple teams keep winning. Again though, I see teams losing though.

It's almost guaranteed all teams in the SEC will have at least one loss unless LSU can continue its hilarious run.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

BSU won't be #1 on that list for very long. Even if they win out the rest of the season, if Ohio State and Oregon do the same they will jump BSU probably within a couple of weeks. Wouldn't be suprised if Alabama would overtake them if they win their remaining games by the end of the regular season.

Its the same thing I have to tell the people here in Boise when they go crazy that we're ranked #3: The only poll that will actually matter is the last one before bowl selections.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> I'm betting on teams losing. They almost always do. Overtaking Boise St., assuming they are the number 1, won't be that hard if a couple teams keep winning. Again though, I see teams losing though.
> 
> It's almost guaranteed all teams in the SEC will have at least one loss unless LSU can continue its hilarious run.


Yeah, I got more stock in teams losing than I do with teams winning out.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep that last poll is the only one that matters, but the polls prior to that last one matter in that they position teams for the final. I don't know the actual statistics but it's rare that the team that starts out number 1 ends number 1.

Boise St. doesn't have to be number 1 though. Number 2 gets you in the big game. Oregon probably has the best chance to go undefeated as there aren't any defenses that can stop the Ducks from hanging half a hundred on the scoreboard. Oregon's D is just good enough to keep that many points off the scoreboard.

The Buckeyes still have Iowa and Michigan, back to back no less. Nebraska and OU have weak teams left (actually OU might have problems with Okla St. and holy shit I can't believe I'm typing this...Baylor), but only one could possibly go undefeated as they'll play each other for the Big 12 title.

The biggest threats to Boise St. look like Nebraska, Ohio St., and Oregon. The SEC is going to wind up beating up on each other, which will keep them out of the big game.

Boise St.'s best friend appears to be Nevada. Boise St. really needs them to remain undefeated until they play them. Then they need unleash the power of this fully operational Death Star.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Perfect Poster said:


> The guy who made that isn't surprised. As the season winds down, and should the teams keep winning, a few of those will overtake Boise. Nothing to get overworked about right now, though. It's only October 12.


high-jack:

you do know you're losing on Saturday, right?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Funny guy. Not on homecoming. 

I have slight worries after your guys impressive game against PSU, but that'll be calmed when Baker and Bell run all over them.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

MrMister said:


> Boise St.'s best friend appears to be Nevada. Boise St. really needs them to remain undefeated until they play them. Then they need unleash the power of this fully operational Death Star.


Yeah, we need Nevada to stay winless until we play them. They're our only opponent left on the schedule that is even close to being in the top 25.


Interesting fact: Our Death Star is also Blue. Because we fucking love that color.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Perfect Poster said:


> Funny guy. Not on homecoming.
> 
> I have slight worries after your guys impressive game against PSU, but that'll be calmed when Baker and Bell run all over them.


You know there will be a letdown after a huge win over hated rival Michigan. I think that'll make it close. And if it's a close game ... could go either way.

But yeah, the two best rushing offense in the Big Ten will be on display on Saturday. Finna be a long day for the defenses.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Mikey Damage said:


> You know there will be a letdown after a huge win over hated rival Michigan. I think that'll make it close. And if it's a close game ... could go either way.
> 
> But yeah, the two best rushing offense in the Big Ten will be on display on Saturday. Finna be a long day for the defenses.


If it wasn't homecoming, yeah, but they should be pumped up for that game.

The game next week, which is vs. NW, their first game out of state, screams more TRAP to me, since they have Iowa the week after.

I'm not saying it's gonna be a blowout, but State, if they play they way they have the last 2 weeks, should win by at least 10.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Boise St will be #1 in the BCS polls for at least the rest of the month..Based on the pre-BCS rankings, their lead is just too big to be overtaken in a week or so...OSU's win over Miami is looking worse while Oklahoma's win over Air Force & Florida St. will continue to keep them moving up imo, especially if Texas beets Nebraska..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Texas can't beat Nebraska because Texas ins't good enough. I'm a huge Texas fan and would love nothing more than Texas winning, but realistically they have almost no chance. Texas might actually lose to Baylor this year. OU is very fortunate they don't have to play the resurgent Huskers until the Big 12 title game. This is the first year in some time that neither Texas, nor OU are the best teams in the Big 12. And the best team in the Big 12 is gone next year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Texas can beat Nebraska..I don't think I've seen Martinez throw more than 15 passes in a game this season and when he has, unless the player had nobody within 10 feet of him he was usually inaccurate so Texas will have to contain Nebraska's running game better than they did against Oklahoma to win..Oklahoma did have more weapons on offense than Nebraska did and Texas still had a shot late so Texas will keep it close imo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Texas stayed in the Texas/OU game because OU isn't that good.

Texas's offense is one of the worst in the college game among top schools. The Texas defense will have to play a perfect game to keep Nebraska out of the end zone. This is the only chance Texas has. In close games like that, it will come down to turnovers and special teams. The more Texas goes 3 and out (and they will often), the more pressure is on Texas's defense. This isn't a good thing when facing an offense like Nebraska.

Plus Nebraska wants some payback for the what Texas has done to them in the recent past. It's the final time the two teams play one another in Big 12 play.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Shit half. Only down by 3, but we have to play like we have the last 3 weeks if we wanna pull this one out. I'll give Illinois credit, they have a damn good defense. The O is quite weak, but you can always win if you have a good D.

Still, need to start making plays (and not dumb ones) and we can pull this out. Have to stop the 3rd down conversions more, though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

WOOO that's how we roll, baby. Let's keep this magic going next week.

Don't let the scoreboard fool you, though, Illinois played a damn fine game. Their D was stellar, actually. Their O was the downfall, though. Still, 26-6 is 26-6. Awesome. First time I've ever seen these guys start off this well, and it's quite exciting.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pretty glad to be wrong about Texas so far. Huskers haven't tackled very well though and there's a few big drops too.

Also we got another crazy SEC game in Arkansas/Auburn.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

and I thought Michigan had no D...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What happened in that game? I was glued to Texas/Nebraska.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

And Holy Shit at Arkansas/Auburn. 65-43. WTF?!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

14-0 Wisconsin already.

Pretty sure I put Ohio State on upset alert.

Edit - 21-0 now.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow.. In perfect position to score and Jim Tressel calls the worst possible plays.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*21 to nothing? 

I knew Ohio State was overrated but I didn't think they would look THIS bad.


Game is still early though.*


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Finally, a positive play.. Lets get rolling. Doesn't matter how ugly the win is.. just get it done.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Buckeyes can come back from this. Mystery you did call this though. I hope you're right. I figured Ohio St. would lose just not to Wisconsin.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Shhhhhhhh nobody fucking jinx this for me!!!*


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow.. clutch play by Pryor and Dane.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And down goes South Carolina...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*YES!!!!

God must have forgot who I was rooting for!!!!!*


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

phew... 19 play drive, wow lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Shhhhhhhh nobody fucking jinx this for me!!!*


I totally waited til that game was over. A big win by Kentucky is a precious rare thing and does not need to be fucked with by talking about it as it happens.

Buckeyes on the way back.

Oh yeah...Hook em. Thanks to three huge drops by the Huskers, Texas wins.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I totally waited til that game was over. A big win by Kentucky is a precious rare thing and does not need to be fucked with by talking about it as it happens.
> 
> Buckeyes on the way back.
> 
> Oh yeah...Hook em. Thanks to three huge drops by the Huskers, Texas wins.


*Thanks for not saying anything. God may have seen it and remembered I'm a Kentucky fan. 


I'm soooooooooooo glad Texas beat Nebraska. Husker fans called in all week on my XM Radio college football channel and kept bragging about what they were going to do to the Longhorns. 

:lmao



Oh yeah, Hartline might be the best QB nobody has ever heard of. The guy is money!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I didn't even realize that Mack Brown and the Horns were undefeated in Lincoln since the Big 12's inception. They still are and always will be now.

Head on the Big 10 Nebraska. Actually you will be missed.

And yeah, Hartline was about as good as a QB can be that game. It's gotta be great that defense won it in the end though.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Did we really just punt there?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damn, Kentucky won and I'm not currently in Kentucky. Ladycroft is probably hosting orgies and massive drug binges as we speak.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, that's pretty much the game. 

Fuck you, Pryor. Overrated.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Damn, Kentucky won and I'm not currently in Kentucky. Ladycroft is probably hosting orgies and massive drug binges as we speak.


We best get up to Kentucky then.

Well I guess Ohio St. definitely won't be the BCS number 1 for sure now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Damn, Kentucky won and I'm not currently in Kentucky. Ladycroft is probably hosting orgies and massive drug binges as we speak.


*Coke all 'round! 







And that looks like a catch in the Ohio State game.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Looks like the party is going to be in Madison Wisconsin tonight. *


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MrMister said:


> We best get up to Kentucky then.
> 
> Well I guess Ohio St. definitely won't be the BCS number 1 for sure now.





Boise might finally get their chance.




LadyCroft said:


> *Coke all 'round!
> 
> *



Free coke?

/Boner


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Everyone major will have a loss and Boise St. will get into the title game. It's just gotta end like that. I demand it.

Oh and High Five on the upset call Mystery. Well done sir.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised to see Boise State vs TCU in the title game which would be lame. Most of the undefeated teams are going to beat up on each other.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope Boise St faces TCU in the championship game...

just for the giggles.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I welcome Boise St. vs. TCU. Those schools are just as legit as any of the major schools when it comes to football.

So we had 10, 5, and 1 fall. Big upsets this Saturday. Just so happens Texas and Kentucky pulled two of em off.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Oregon is going to lose eventually, probably to USC, and i predict Boise St will choke at some point...if they dont get shocked before Nevada they'll lose there. It'll be a different situation mentally, Boise is used to being the team that doesnt get the respect,...once they are in a position where they feel they finally control their own destiny they'll blow it. Im calling it!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Funny how article comes out early this week on ESPN about Pryor being the most overrated player in the nation and they come out and basically get smacked around...

Bama gotta be embarrassed about that South Carolina loss now..

Florida will be un-ranked next week.."Save us Tebow" shirts should go on sale soon

I said Texas had a shot to beat Nebraska, I never said they'd win but oh well..Will Martinez ever throw more than 15 passes in a game?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Texas D showed up and put the clamp on Martinez. That and those drops won them that game. Texas was fortunate to win.

I know not to fuck with the WF NFL Survivor champ. You're like a football WF Nostradamus, Barry Darsow.

What about TCU, The Amazing Darsow?

EDIT: New projected BCS rankings...

1. Oklahoma
2. Oregon
3. Boise State
4. TCU
5. Auburn


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Cough* MSU 7-0 for the first time since they won a share of the National Title *Cough* *Cough* Only ranked team left on the schedule is Iowa *Cough*


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

I feel the same about TCU as i do Boise Mr Mister, depending on how the BCS thing goes i think theyll blow it if they are in a position where it really looks like they can make it if they win out. Basically my point (or hunch really..)is i just dont think those teams will be able to handle the pressure if a title game looks like it can actually be reality for them. This looks like a year where a couple one loss teams could end up going at it.

Perfect Poster - Im really worried about next weeks game at Northwestern. Not because the Wildcats are great, but it really reeks of a trap game with Iowa the following week. This is going to be a dangerous game.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Funny how article comes out early this week on ESPN about Pryor being the most overrated player in the nation and they come out and basically get smacked around...
> 
> *Bama gotta be embarrassed about that South Carolina loss now..*
> 
> ...


Not really. South Carolina is a pretty good team that just happened to have a letdown game coming off a monumental win. Happens all the time in football...(college and NFL)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I welcome Boise St. vs. TCU. Those schools are just as legit as any of the major schools when it comes to football.
> 
> So we had 10, 5, and 1 fall. Big upsets this Saturday. Just so happens Texas and Kentucky pulled two of em off.


*Oh hell yeah they did!


And Kentucky was soooooooooooo close last week to beating yet another top ten team in Auburn.... who laid, what, 62 on Arkansas? 

Wow!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It was 65, but when you're past half a hundred and your opponent isn't, you've opened a serious can.

Kentucky has a legitimately good offense. That defense is less than stellar though. Cobb and Hartline are among the best players no one's heard of. I'm not telling you anything you don't already know though Sabrina.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Barry_Darsow said:


> Not really. South Carolina is a pretty good team that just happened to have a letdown game coming off a monumental win. Happens all the time in football...(college and NFL)


They were up 28-10



Week after Alabama sets new record for furthest drop for a #1 team, OSU beats that record by 2 spots coming in at #11 :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Here's our first BSC ranking. Boise St's greatest ally in Nevada lost so that will hurt them badly down the line. OU has it pretty easy the rest of the way and the polls suck their dicks so pretty much only a loss will knock them out. Auburn and LSU play this Saturday. TCU and Utah play each other soon. Not sure who else the Spartans play besides Iowa.

Boise St. really needs OU and Oregon to lose at this point.

1	Oklahoma	6-0
2	Oregon 6-0	
3	Boise State	6-0
4	Auburn 7-0
5	TCU 7-0
6	LSU 7-0
7	Michigan State	7-0
8	Alabama 6-1
9	Utah 6-0
10	Ohio State	6-1
11	Missouri	6-0
12	Stanford	5-1
13	Wisconsin	6-1
14	Oklahoma State	6-0
15	Iowa 5-1


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

#7... WOOO! Weird seeing us that high, but it feels great. If we continue to do what we've been doing, we better hope that someone loses. Obviously there won't be as many undefeated teams as there are right now, but if we did run the table and didn't make the title game someone might die.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Spartans are guaranteed to move up if they win. Auburn and LSU play each other on Saturday so one will drop and Mich St. will fill the gap. Not sure they can leap frog TCU if both win out.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't think Boise St. can get in the title game if Oregon St keeps slipping(Regardless if Rodgers is hurt) & Va-Tech doesn't make it to the ACC title game, but I also think it will depend on Michigan St.. Spartans will need an act of god to make it to the title game since they started the season un-ranked..I really do believe an undefeated Utah/TCU/Bosie and a 1 loss SEC/Pac-10 or Big 12 team would make it over the Spartans for that exact reason


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You know what I find fucking retarded about polls?

Ohio St and Wisconsin have the same record yet Ohio St is ranked higher. This is fucking stupid since Wisconsin defeated Ohio St decisively.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

If State went undefeated in Big 10 play, even without beating arguably the top team, they'd get in over 1 loss teams. Wisconsin, Iowa, UM, and ND are all good victories, especially the middle two since they're on the road. And the computers seem to favor them as well, which is important. It's easier to persuade humans compared to computers. 

And I doubt Boise/TCU get in. Not because they don't deserve it, but because I don't see the pollsters EVER putting a non-AQ in the title game over an undefeated conference team.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah a 1 loss SEC will have much better victories. I'm not guaranteeing the Spartans would be overlooked but it's happened in the past.

Pretty sure it was OU over, ironically, unbeaten Auburn. Better hope that 1 loss team isn't an SEC team...or fucking Oklahoma.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If the winner of Auburn/LSU beats Bama or Bama beats both teams, they'll jump Michigan St even with a loss..Those wins will look better than Michigan St's wins over Wisconsin & Iowa...Michigan St. not facing OSU this year will work against them with the human voters..Oklahoma could get in with 1 loss if Florida St wins ACC & Cincy wins Big East


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Ducks are the number one team in the nation still. The BCS disagrees of course and OU will keep that number 1 if they beat an undefeated but probably very average Missouri.

I suppose Mizzou could win but I don't see how. I think OU is vastly overrated but they are definitely much better than Missouri.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Oregon is more overrated than Oklahoma imo...By a wide margin


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> If the winner of Auburn/LSU beats Bama or Bama beats both teams, they'll jump Michigan St even with a loss..Those wins will look better than Michigan St's wins over Wisconsin & Iowa...Michigan St. not facing OSU this year will work against them with the human voters..Oklahoma could get in with 1 loss if Florida St wins ACC & Cincy wins Big East


I doubt MSU even goes undefeated.. I could see them losing to Northwestern, and I'm pretty sure they'll lose to Iowa.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah Oregon would fuck up OU. OU wouldn't be able to stop them, and Oregon could stop OU.

I've seen both teams play quite a few games, Oregon is a much better team.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Oregon is overrated too imo... They have a nice offense, that can run up the score on average/bad defenses, but if they were to face a great defense with athletes just as good as them, and good enough offense to put up like 21-28 points, I'd see them losing but they wouldn't face anyone like that until Bowl Season.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep there are a few SEC teams that could give Oregon fits. I agree. No one else is good enough defensively though. Oregon has a very powerful offense.

Maybe TCU could hang, but I've not seen much of them so far.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Boise State...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

After the Rose Bowl, there is nothin Oregon can do this regular season to make me think that offense could put up points against any team with even an ounce of physicality on defense..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Boise State...


The Broncos could outscore Oregon. I don't dispute this. They'd get a stop here and there too.

The Rose Bowl was last year but I get where you're coming from HeatWave. Oregon's D looked pretty good against UCLA, though the Bruins are decidedly average even though they kicked Texas's ass.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Glad to see Dantonio back on the sidelines.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Could use an MSU loss here... Then would like to see Iowa beat Wisconsin which would put us back into the driver seat for another big ten title if we were to beat Iowa.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well OSU is really taking their frustration out on Purdue.. 42-0 at half.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Shit first half. We're a better 2nd half team though. Need to convert on 3rd downs and get them off the field when it's third and long. I'm not worried yet, but we gotta get this back to a 1 score early.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Perfect way to start the 2nd half. We look a little more inspired now. Only down a FG with an entire half to play, I like our chances.

And :lmao at ND being down 18 to Navy. That damn triple option owns them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

God damn we're going back to the same problems we were having in the first half: Not stopping them on 3rd and longs, letting Persa beat us. We need to wrap him up once we get our hands on him. He's making plays, but we have him and just aren't finishing the play, which is frustrating.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

lmao @ the fake punt! Taking the delay of game was fucking genius! Great psychology at work there.

Im not surprised this game is a nail biter for MSU, i felt going in they'd drop this game but hopefully they can battle back here!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Why was Pryor playing when the game was 42-0? I really hope a defender take him out one of these days. There's no reason why he should be in the game when it's 42-0.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

He threw one pass in the 2nd half..


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

That's my point. All they were doing was running the ball so why is he even in the game? Tressel's a moron.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

What's the difference? If all he's doing is handing the ball off his risk of injury is very little.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Freak plays happen. There's not point to taking the risk.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

WOOO! Let's hold them to a stop now!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

Wow West Virginia, just wow.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

YEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH 8-0!!!!! THIS TEAM HAS A DESTINY TO THE ROSE BOWL!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

It's Northwestern lol


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

huge win by Syracuse at WVU, amazing how they did it yet Schiano (Rutgers coach) hasn't beaten them in 10 years, doh!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

They're 5-2 now. And Persa is a beast.

And OSU lost to UW, so shut the hell up.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> It's Northwestern lol


Didn't Northwestern come in with a better record than anybody Ohio State beat?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Maybe you should take a look at Northwestern's previous 6 games, and now they'll be lucky to win 1 game the rest of the season. 

We lost to Wisconsin on the road, where they rarely lose, MSU won at home, Wisconsin is just an average team once you take them away from Camp Randal but if you truely believe MSU a team who has only defeated one currently ranked team that is a .500 team when they play on the road is a national contender, then I don't know what to tell you..


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Lol @ the notion Wisconsin is just an average beat after getting your ass whooped last weekend.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

You're acting like OSU has been unstoppable except for that one game. They played like shit vs Illinois, who State beat by 20. And a red-hot UM at the time by 17. OSU has only beaten the U, who is average at best, at least if UW is.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Lol @ the notion Wisconsin is just an average beat after getting your ass whooped last weekend.


Reading is an essential skill in life. I said they are an average team on the road. 

But there are always OSU haters, even though we'll win the Big Ten like we always do.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Reading is an essential skill in life. I said they are an average team on the road.
> 
> But there are always OSU haters, even though we'll win the Big Ten like we always do.


Wisconsin beats Ohio State's ass if that game happens in Wisconsin, Ohio, the fucking moon, wherever. You guys didn't show up, where the game is played doesn't alter that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think Ohio State is massively overrated... and so is Pryor.*


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

They are 14-3 in the last 4 years in Wisconsin in Big Ten games, and 7-10 away from Wisconsin in Big Ten games..


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> They are 14-3 in the last 4 years in Wisconsin in Big Ten games, and 7-10 away from Wisconsin in Big Ten games..


So? 

Quit trying to make excuses for why Ohio State got their ass whooped. Like I said, Ohio State didn't show up and that has nothing to do where the game is played.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

All I said was Wisconsin is an average team on the road and apparently contrary to what you want to believe, they play differently depending on where the game is.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

The majority of the teams in the country have better home records than away records so your point is moot really.

Don't be sad the Buckeyes aren't playing in the NC this year.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I knew Texas wasn't good, but I didn't they bad enough to lose to Iowa St. I'm still not sure someone will fire Greg Davis, the offensive coordinator. His play calling has always been suspect at best. In recent years he's had Colt McCoy and Vince Young to make him look good, but they won on sheer determination and athletic ability.

Still even with terrible plays, the players ultimately have to be ready to play and then have to go out and execute. Texas didn't do that.

I'd be a lot more pissed if the Rangers weren't in the World Series.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> The majority of the teams in the country have better home records than away records so your point is moot really.
> 
> Don't be sad the Buckeyes aren't playing in the NC this year.


Find another team that has a drastic change in record like Wisconsin does.. 

And I never said OSU was gonna be in the National championship after the loss, all I said is they're gonna win the Big Ten like they always do...


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Find another team that has a drastic change in record like Wisconsin does..
> 
> And I never said OSU was gonna be in the National championship after the loss, all I said is they're gonna win the Big Ten like they always do...


Don't feel like it.

My point still stands, when it comes to big games it really hinders on who shows up and not where the game is played. That game goes down the same exact way if that game takes place at Ohio State. Why? Wisconsin showed up to play and Ohio State didn't. It's that simple.

They aren't winning the Big 10 either. Iowa is gonna tear apart the overrated Pryor. But I'm sure after that happens, you'll have some excuse about how Iowa is a weak road team or some nonsense.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Iowa might, and the overrated Pryor had no problem winning at least a share of the Big Ten last year or the Rose Bowl, or the year before.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MSU should, at worst, have 1 loss in the Big ten. If they can beat Iowa next week, the only way they wouldn't go undefeated is if they fucked up royally and choked. However, this is a completely different team from years past, and I don't see that happening.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Iowa might, and the overrated Pryor had no problem winning at least a share of the Big Ten last year or the Rose Bowl, or the year before.


Pryor sucks. That team can operate exactly the same with or without him. They don't need him to win hence why he's overrated. He crumbles under the pressure of playing against good teams, like last weekend.



Perfect Poster said:


> MSU should, at worst, have 1 loss in the Big ten. If they can beat Iowa next week, the only way they wouldn't go undefeated is if they fucked up royally and choked. However, this is a completely different team from years past, and I don't see that happening.


Penn State is gonna drop you fools for your first loss. :side:


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

And after they get that one loss, and if OSU were win out, that would you know.. give them a share of the Big Ten title.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

-Mystery- said:


> Don't feel like it.
> 
> My point still stands, when it comes to big games it really hinders on who shows up and not where the game is played. That game goes down the same exact way if that game takes place at Ohio State. Why? Wisconsin showed up to play and Ohio State didn't. It's that simple.
> 
> They aren't winning the Big 10 either. Iowa is gonna tear apart the overrated Pryor. But I'm sure after that happens, you'll have some excuse about how Iowa is a weak road team or some nonsense.


*I don't think that's entirely true. Home field does play a part in at least a small way. Especially in big games.*


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Pryor sucks. That team can operate exactly the same with or without him. They don't need him to win hence why he's overrated. He crumbles under the pressure of playing against good teams, like last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Penn State is gonna drop you fools for your first loss. :side:


I hope you're kidding with that.. Pryor is our entire offense. Our running backs have been god awful this year

and lol at Penn State, such a garbage team.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't think that's entirely true. Home field does play a part in at least a small way. Especially in big games.*


Don't get me wrong, home field is important definitely. I just don't think it's the end all be all.



DanTheMan07 said:


> I hope you're kidding with that.. Pryor is our entire offense. Our running backs have been god awful this year
> 
> and lol at Penn State, such a garbage team.


He's average at best. Look at how he plays against scrub teams and against legit teams, and that tells you all you need to know about Pryor.

Penn State is garbage, but oh well. We can lose every game the rest of the season, but knowing Ohio State isn't winning the NC is all I need for solace.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

-Mystery- said:


> Penn State is gonna drop you fools for your first loss. :side:


I usually don't care about the PSU game, but if we lost to them with the way we're playing, I might strangle JoePa to death.



DanTheMan07 said:


> And after they get that one loss, and if OSU were win out, that would you know.. give them a share of the Big Ten title.


OSU won't win out, so that's a moot point.

And losing to Iowa isn't a given. We've been tough with them each year (should've beaten them last year) and this year Cousins has played much better, as has our run game. It's certainly not out of the question it'll be a win. Should it be our most difficult game of the season? Yeah. But if you wanna win championships and take the next step you have to win these types of games, which is what MSU is definately capable of.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nah, it's not the end all be all, that's for sure. I think if the game was played at Ohio State then it might have been different.

But your point is a good one. If OSU shows up to play like they showed up to play in Wisconsin then it really wouldn't matter where the game was played. 

I just don't see OSU showing up to play like that in Columbus. 


But then again, saying all that is taking away from what Wisconsin did to them. It's an excuse...and Wisconsin deserves better than that. They simply kicked their ass.*


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> I usually don't care about the PSU game, but if we lost to them with the way we're playing, I might strangle JoePa to death.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So we're going to lose to Iowa but MSU is going to beat them? :lmao


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Nah, it's not the end all be all, that's for sure. I think if the game was played at Ohio State then it might have been different.
> 
> But your point is a good one. If OSU shows up to play like they showed up to play in Wisconsin then it really wouldn't matter where the game was played.
> 
> ...


I think the game is a lot closer if it happens in Columbus, but they still lose (ala Penn State/Ohio State in Columbus 2 years ago).



Perfect Poster said:


> I usually don't care about the PSU game, but if we lost to them with the way we're playing, I might strangle JoePa to death.


Not if I get to him first for the shitty coaching he's done this year. I love him to death, but it's his time to bounce.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Simply put, Wisconsin exposed Ohio St. The Buckeyes were not the best team in the country. They're still good, just not the best team in the land. 



LadyCroft said:


> *I don't think that's entirely true. Home field does play a part in at least a small way. Especially in big games.*


Home field is a big deal. Execution trumps everything though, I think that is where Mystery is coming from and I agree with him.

Teams get messed up at home all the time...um...Texas?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Im not saying this as an excuse saying we would have beat Wisconsin in Columbus.. They dominated us, I'm just saying it is not that impressive to beat them when they're on the Road, they just simply don't play that well away from Wisconsin.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Im not saying this as an excuse saying we would have beat Wisconsin in Columbus.. They dominated us, I'm just saying it is not that impressive to beat them when they're on the Road, they just simply don't play that well away from Wisconsin.


The problem is those records reflect past seasons. Players come and go, players get better and worse, you get the picture.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's a year to year deal for sure. Even teams that have the same makeup can get better or backslide from year to year. Often it's even week to week, especially this year. Look at Bama.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well apparently, it doesn't change for them, because there home and road splits are so drastic.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What doesn't change for whom?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Wisconsin, how they play at home and on the road.. No one ever wants to play in Camp Randall. Before the season I circled that as the game I thought OSU would have the most trouble in, and well I was right. But every year it seems they just aren't a good team on the road but if they end up beating Iowa today then I guess it would be a different kind of year for them


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't look now but there's another great SEC game in progress. This is why the SEC is the best football in the nation including the NFL; the extreme competitive nature.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

LSU's still overrated, yet I can't top loving how they just skate by with the luck of the Mad Hatter.

Love the nickname as well.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Cameron Newton is the fucking man. Just ran about 40 yards for the TD.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I agree LSU doesn't play like a top 10 team at times, but the potential is there. They're clearly talented.

And Cam's run was the stuff of legend. That's a good defense he did that against.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Their D is good, but their O is a trainwreck.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Trainwreck is a good way of putting it. It could be potent but it's off the rails.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Iowa blew it a little bit ago. Not to happy, since a 6-1 Iowa team would've been a nice signature win for us, if we win. However, they've proven they can be beaten and MSU's passing attack might prove that again. Hope it does, since they don't have a dual threat like Persa/Robinson. The UW win, despite being at home, looks really good now, especially since it was by double digits.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Iowa proved they could be beaten by Arizona.

Spartans will still have their hands full with the Hawkeyes.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, but that game was well across country. Should've said at home. 

I know we'll have our hands full, but now it's pretty much a 1 game season. Win, and we have the puzzle pieces to go undefeated. Lose, and we can still win the Big 10 championship.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cross country is just an excuse, and a lame one for night games. It doesn't hold water; I think we've discussed that before though so let's leave that horse dead.

Spartans need to just keep winning and hope everyone else loses. A lot can and will change between now and the last game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, they need to hope a few teams drop. I'd see them jumping Boise/TCU just because pollsters wouldn't want them in. Oregon doesn't have too difficult a schedule but could fuck up next week against a good offensive USC. OU I don't think will remain undefeated, nor Auburn. And a 1 loss team SHOULDN'T make it in over them, tbf.

EDIT: Weird. Last two Gameday games have started with a KR TD by the home team. Really scary.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A one loss OU will be ranked higher, book it. People love OU for whatever reason. Call it Sooner Magic.

And Sooner Magic struck again. I swear this is the luckiest team ever. This game is over.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This Oklahoma/Mizzou game is pretty damn good. 

Go Tigers! *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it's been like this all game. Lots of back and forth.

I won't have a problem with Mizzou scoring a TD here. No problem at all.

Kentucky get smoked? I quit watching after the third? turnover.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I stopped watching when it was 42 26 and Georgia was driving.  



Touchdown MIZZOU!!! 21-35 extra point pending!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

OU loses. Third straight number 1 to lose. This will continue to happen, there is no question.

If Oregon is number 1 they will lose to USC lol.

I think Auburn is number 1 this week.

1. Auburn
2. Oregon
3. Boise State
4. TCU
5. Michigan State
6. Alabama
7. Missouri
8. Utah
9. Wisconsin
10. Nebraska or Ohio State


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Christ, I hope MSU keeps winning, but stays as far away from #1 until after their last game. It seems cursed.

And Auburn should be #1, rightfully so. But, watch them lose the Iron Bowl the last week of the year.

And this is good for Boise. Have everyone beat each other up while they continue to go unscathed. If MSU doesn't make it, I hope that they do.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep I'm counting on Auburn losing to Bama and Boise State and TCU still undefeated. Bama might need to lose in the SEC championship though at that point. 

I won't mind Michigan State or Oregon in the big game either mind you.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Actual BCS rankings for this week:

*1. Auburn*
2. Oregon
3. Boise State
4. TCU
5. Michigan State
*6. Missouri*
7. Alabama
8. Utah
*9. Oklahoma*
10. Wisconsin
11. Ohio State
*12. LSU*

Here's the bullshit I'm talking about. LSU loses to the now number 1 team and drops to 12. OU loses to the now number 6 team and drops to 9.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It really makes no sense. lol*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Glad you see the total nonsense there Sabrina.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I might go so far as to say it's nonsensical. *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Their drops are about equal, though.

OU = -8
LSU = -7

I know you're trying to find lame reasons to bash OU, but LSU's been terrible anyways and got exposed.

What's more baffling is that OSU could jump UW even if UW wins out, which would be ridiculous.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah I'm not bashing OU. The years of the early 00s they were legitimately awesome. They had incredible team speed and messed up a ton of teams.

I've seen OU play almost every game this year and could see they were very flawed and living on borrowed time. They're barely better than Texas, they've just pulled out wins were Texas has lost. My point is, neither are that good. I won't be shocked if Baylor beats OU, but Baylor will need to be mentally prepared to do this. Physically they can do it, there is no question.

Really what I'm displaying is that OU is favored by the polls. History proves this though. 

LSU lost by a TD to Auburn. LSU is not terrible, they just have no direction on offense. LSU's D is one of the best in the nation, they just faced a QB that creates serious problems. There is really no way to defend that 40 yard TD Cam ran in that game. You know the one I'm talking about. That was the difference in the game right there.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

You could say the same with LSU, though. They escaped Tennessee (who's bad) because of too many men on the field. And they only beat Florida because the backwards pass landed INCHES behind the line of scrimmage. Florida is having a down year. If you're gonna bash OU for winning close games, LSU deserves that same treatment, since theirs just seems to be happening even luckier.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Florida is still Florida. Like Texas, LSU, and OU, they play stupid. All four have great talent, they just don't play smart, nor inspired, and they don't take care of the ball.

You don't know what you're talking about with the lateral on the fake FG or you mistyped.

Tennessee does suck.

LSU beating Florida and even Tennessee in a close game is far better than barely beating Air Force, Cincinnati, and Utah St.

At the end of the year, neither OU, nor LSU will be in the discussion because neither are that good overall. Still, the polls suck the Sooner cock, and history proves this.


----------



## bspence (Oct 25, 2010)

The Big 12 is doing what it does best. Beating up each other so that none of our teams will make the title game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

The pass landed right in line laterally. If it moves even an inch forward, that would've been incomplete and Florida would've won.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You said it was inches behind the line of scrimmage so you must've mistyped then. I do it too.

But yeah it was a perfect lateral.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Erm, no. What I said was right. LSU won b/c the toss landed inches behind the line of scrimmage. Not even inches, it was like right on the line.

But that's besides the point. LSU's still as lucky as hell.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What you said was clearly wrong.

The line of scrimmage is where the ball is snapped. The holder tossed it behind his head parallel to the line of scrimmage which was further up the field. The holder is usually around seven yards behind the line of scrimmage.

So you really didn't know what you were talking about.

Luck favors the bold and skilled.

Now I guess you could say the holder creates a new line of scrimmage, so maybe that's what you mean.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Whoops. Knew that too. Meant from where he threw it. You get what I was saying though, so it's all good.

And yes it's nice to be lucky, and MSU has had it's fair share of luck this year, but there really hasn't been one game where LSU has actually looked like a top 15 team. They'll get their chances, but early on they haven't beaten anyone that's a top team (UNC missing 8-9 guys and Florida 1st year post-Tebow don't count). MSU has UW and (possibly) UM.

Not that we're comparing the teams, but those are two teams who've had nocticable luck this year, and that's my comparison of the two.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah the line of scrimmage is irrelevant to a lateral really, it can be done beyond the line of scrimmage. It's all about where the ball is released and where it is caught or where it lands. I knew you knew this but your terms were muddied.

LSU can give any team in the nation problems. I'm not saying they can beat everyone, but their D is good enough to keep them in games with pretty much anyone.

I think Michigan State is better than LSU because they have a consistent offense. LSU would give Michigan State problems though.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Missouri and Nebraska are getting exposed..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've never heard someone say that about two team playing each other.

What's getting exposed about Nebraska? Missouri was always overrated.

Huskers are top ten from what I've seen. They should've beaten Texas soundly but dropped at least two sure TDs that I can remember.

I thought Iowa would beat the Spartans, but not like this.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Terrible first half. 2 mistakes cost us, and Iowa had some nice luck. I'd like to say we still have a chance since we're a 2nd half team, but down by 30 is probably wayy to much to even think about. We need to cut that defecit in half by the end of the 3rd, and our D needs to step up.

Terrible effort. Iowa has definately wanted it more so far. Seems like MSU got into the stadium and was scared and forgot a game was going on. Don't know why we aren't passing more. Our run game hasn't gotten shit and Cousins has been pretty good aside from the 2 picks. Just doesn't make sense.

I'm holding out faith, but it's on it's last breath.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I think I might just have to block this game from my memory forever. It's just been awful all day.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I notice Notre Dame is having problems with Tulsa. Tulsa.

Oh and PP, this isn't Michigan State's death knell. They weren't ever going to play for the national championship. They can still win the Big 10.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> I've never heard someone say that about two team playing each other.
> 
> What's getting exposed about Nebraska? Missouri was always overrated.
> 
> ...


that was a typo by me, I meant to put Missouri and MSU lol. 

Nebraska is the best team in the big 12. Taylor Martinez is gonna be a great one.. Only a freshman and already wrecking defenses.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yet another great SEC game this week. This time Florida and Georgia. I love this conference.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Adios Mizzou and Michigan State from title contention.

Notre Dame .. lol. 

Illinois ..  can't wait until next week when we expose Michigan. Such a one dimensional team led by an idiot of a head coach.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So yeah, Texas lost to Baylor here. I'm not shocked at all. Saw this one coming, unlike Iowa State last week.

It is only the ninth time Baylor has beaten Texas and these two teams have played each other since 1901.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The apocalypse is upon us... I'm fully stocked in ammo.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think we'll be ok. The Cubs still haven't won the World Series since the early 1900s.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good point. 

And Kentucky hasn't beat Tennessee or Florida since the 80's... we might be okay.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well Auburn and Oregon should stay 1 and 2 this week. If both stay undefeated and play in the big game the possibility that they score over 100 combined is pretty high. Long way to go though and most likely one of them won't be there in the end. Maybe both won't.

Not sure who can stop Oregon the rest of the way though.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I knew MSU didn't have much of a shot, but if they would've beaten Iowa they would've had a great chance to go undefeated and at least have a reason to play for the national title. But that game just wasn't even close early. Better get ourselves together and take care of Minnesota next week, because there's on reason these guys can't go 11-1. They should be favored quite heavily in the next two games, and Penn State isn't that great of a football team. I'll still take a BCS bowl, since it's much more then I expected coming into the year.

Oh yeah, :lmao: at UM and ND. Anytime they lose, barring what State does, it's a good week. I actually hope UM somehow gets to like 7-5 (possibly beating OSU) to keep RichRod's job for another year. I can't tell you how fun it is to beat up on the Wolverines for 3 straight years.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

MSU made me think of the movie Final Destination...as in i really think they were supposed to lose last week so it was pretty inevitable they'd lose this one to make up for it. Still awesome though if they can win out.

U-M is just garbage who can only do well against teams with terrible defenses. Any time the opposing team needs a score they are able to march down with ease. No reason to ever play conservative on offense even if you have the lead against UM. You can score at will on them.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

YES! Penn State finally found a fucking QB in Matt McGloin. Fuck that awful Rob Bolden, McGloin should be the new starter. The offense just worked so much better with McGloin than it ever has with Bolden. I'm gonna flip shit if Bolden is starting next weekend against Northwestern. Fuck him.

Amazing game live last night though, greatest atmosphere I've ever been apart of.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not gonna bust your balls, because it was a good vitory, but UMASS looked quite great against UM's Defense too. I'd wait out my excitement until he does it against an even average defense.

But still, thanks for help prove UM to be the frauds that they are.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

The offense played better as a whole than it did with Bolden against juggernauts like Kent State and Youngstown State.

You gotta go with who's hot and that's McGloin. People are gonna be calling for Joe Pa's head if he makes a switch.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Michigan's defense is terrible. They're about as bad as Texas's offense. Nah, they're worse.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

michigan's defense is horrendous.

116th out of 120 teams.

i know that McGloin and PSU looked better ... but it's still Michigan. We'll have to see how he does over the rest of the season.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Next week will probably be a good test for McGloin since Northwestern has a pretty good squad on their hands. He just needs to be starting, which I guess is my main point. Regardless of who they played, he's looked better in the past 2 weeks than Bolden has all season. 

There's only 4 games left so let the hot QB do his thing then we'll see in the spring if Bolden warrants getting his job back.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> michigan's defense is horrendous.
> 
> 116th out of 120 teams.
> 
> i know that McGloin and PSU looked better ... but it's still Michigan. We'll have to see how he does over the rest of the season.


*I think Kentucky owns positions 117 through 120.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

1. Oregon
2. Auburn
3. TCU
4. Boise St.
5. Utah

This is fucking retarded. Why does everyone hate Auburn? They got fucked over in 2003 and now lose their number 1 because Oregon kills an average USC team?

Fuck the BCS, I really hope everyone ends with one loss and I can laugh at this stupid fucking system.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

2 things:

1) The month of November just started. There's a lot of football left to be played.
2) The top 2 teams make it in anyways.

And the polls have Oregon at 1, and they count for 2/3 of the formula.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's one month left. Not a lot of football left.

Why are you defending this stupid system?

That's my point. Polls are stupid. The BCS is the clusterfuck of all polls.

I really don't care that Oregon is number 1 but why are they number 1? It makes no sense. Auburn's offense is just as good and they've played better teams so far. Oregon could be seen as better before Auburn played Arkansas and LSU, but after those two wins, Auburn should get the nod.

For the record, I think it's clear in my other posts I think Oregon is a really good team and deserves to be where they are, I just don't get the thought process of putting them ahead of Auburn right now.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Once Auburn runs the table, comes out of the SEC undefeated, they will be the clear-cut number one team. 

undefeated in SEC > undefeated in Pac10


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

_If_ Auburn runs the table. They still have Georgia and Bama. Georgia they should handle, but Bama is another story. They get past those they'll face South Carolina or Florida.

But yes you're right. Undefeated SEC > Undefeated Pac 10. That's why Oregon over Auburn right now makes no sense.

Undefeated SEC > all actually.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Both teams have at least 3 games left (4 if Auburn runs the table) that's a 1/4 (or 1/3 if it's 4) of the season, which is a hell of a lot of football left. You're overreacting to things that could change many times from now. Besides, it's who's #1 AND #2 that's important.

I'm not trying to defend the system, but its a hell of a lot better then what we used to have. Do I think Auburn is the best team? Yes. But being #2 works as well. Boise was #1 a week before they were released but quickly fell. The systems change. Since the pollsters have Oregon at #1 (which they will likely remain there if they run the table) almost unanimously, and are #2 with the computers, it shouldn't be a shock Oregon's #1. Auburn just have to win out and they'll get their championship appearance.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nah I'm not over reacting at all. I want to know the logic behind putting an undefeated Pac 10 team ahead of an undefeated SEC team.

You're just missing the point of my rant.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

And you're missing my point that there's still a lot of games left to be played and that these rankings are quite irrelevant until December 4th (or whenever the last games are played).

You ARE overreacting to a thing that isn't permanent and really is minuscule. Auburn is #2, which still gets your ticket to the title game. The difference b/w 1 and 2 is nothing, really. #1 doesn't get a special bonus. If they were outside of the top 5 I could see your beef, but considering Oregon has looked quite good as well there shouldn't be THAT big of a deal that they're number 1, especially the magnitude that you're making it out to be.

You're making a mountain out of a molehill, tbf.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's not a lot of games left. Three to four is not a lot.

Nope, still not over reacting. I just don't get illogical things.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

4/12 = .333

You can start 8-0, but that doesn't mean you can't end 8-4, drastically changing your seasons outcome. 4 _is_ a lot of games in football. A season can change a whole lot if you don't show up for those 4 games.

And you're acting like Oregon is a chump. I know you said they aren't, but you aren't giving them enough credit. They've played the best football since the middle of the Tennessee game. Their offense is dynamic and have a decent D. Anytime a team is at the top of the Big 4 conferences (SEC, Big 10/12, Pac 10) undefeated I have no problem with them being the top team. Each conference has good teams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Go back and read my posts. I clearly state Oregon deserves to be here and have since this thread started. 

Oregon is for real, I know. Stop putting words in my mouth and stating things that aren't true. Because you say what you say it just further proves you don't even get what I'm getting at.

My point is polls are retarded and we need a playoff.

Four games is a lot in the NFL, but not so much in college. Most teams only have a few tough games on their schedules. Every game is important in the NFL so each game has more importance. The SEC is the exception to the rule, but there are still a lot of not so good teams there too.

Auburn has two games left for all intents and purposes with a third if they can beat Alabama. That's not a lot of games left.

Also .33 is not a large number relative to the whole no matter how you spin it. Not in college football when we're talking top ten teams.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

You're bitching at the fact that an undefeated team from a power conference not named the SEC is above an undefeated team from the SEC. I agree polls are retarded, but the BCS isn't gonna leave this year. And since Auburn is #2 and won't drop if they keep winning, you're just whining about something that, if it ended today, would have the top 2 teams right, no matter what order you put them in.

And 1/3 IS a lot. If you need to make 3 sandwiches for 3 people, and only make 2, someone's gonna stay hungry. 4 IS a lot, and anybody can lose to ANYBODY at ANY time. 

There's still a long road before this all gets settled, and you're bitching about a team that will be in the national title game if they go undefeated. 

You're jumping on the system way to early. Is it perfect? No. Is it better then what we had? Fuck yes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

See, I'm not bitching about a team. I really couldn't care less about Auburn (they did get fucked in 03 though). You still don't get it after a page of discussion. I'm bitching about the total illogic used in polls and how they suck. If anything I'm stating the obvious. 

SEC is the best. End of story. Deny all you want, but it is. 

Keep clinging to your thinking that 1/3 is a lot in college football though. Spin with sandwiches and Ferris Wheels for all I care. Three games aren't shit if those three games are against Tulsa, Chattanooga, and VMI. Well Tulsa is a tough game against Notre Dame but they suck. Extreme examples but you should get the point. 

No, you're talking NFL here. Anybody can beat anyone in the NFL, but this just is not true in college. Things may or may not change, they probably will, but it's not because there is a lot of football left, it's because top ten teams will be playing each other; Auburn/Bama, TCU/Utah etc.

And please, I know the number 2 team gets into the big game, but that's even close to what my point is. That is completely irrelevant actually.


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

Cam Newton may be saying goodbye to College Football sooner that expected...



> We have on-record confirmation the NCAA is investigating the recruitment of Cameron Newton.
> 
> 
> RUMOR: Cam Newton accepted over $200k to play for Auburn. Would be an indefinite suspension if true and a huge college football shake


---


http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=5765214


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

If this is true...oops! So not only would Cam be gone obviously, how long would Auburn be gone?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And the plot thickens. *


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

I wish this old bastard Joe Pa would pick a starting QB already. Just start McGloin and be done with it, it's what the players wants.

Side note, Joe Pa goes for 400 wins tomorrow and I'll be there so hopefully he gets it cause it would be pretty cool to say I was there to see Joe Pa get 400.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*sources are now saying Auburn has nothing to do with this scandal. They are saying that someone representing Newton tried to get that money from Mississippi State.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> I wish this old bastard Joe Pa would pick a starting QB already. Just start McGloin and be done with it, it's what the players wants.
> 
> Side note, Joe Pa goes for 400 wins tomorrow and I'll be there so hopefully he gets it cause it would be pretty cool to say I was there to see Joe Pa get 400.


Yeah good luck with that win 400 for Joe Pa. That'll be something you never forget, and almost assuredly won't ever be equaled much less surpassed.



LadyCroft said:


> *sources are now saying Auburn has nothing to do with this scandal. They are saying that someone representing Newton tried to get that money from Mississippi State.*


So just Cam goes in down in flames. Dumbass just couldn't wait for another year or so.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Which leads me to wonder this, Brek. Cam obviously didn't get the money from Mississippi State and since he chose to go to Auburn did he actually get paid to do it? 

How idiotic is it to leave paper trails when you're shady like this anyway? *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I haven't actually read this story yet, but it sounds about as dumb as you can get. I guess some of these athletes really think they have an aura of invincibility about them. Stupidity is always the ***** in the aura of invincibility. Always.

Having not read the story yet, I just don't know the particulars though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I haven't actually read this story yet, but it sounds about as dumb as you can get. I guess some of these athletes really think they have an aura of invincibility about them. Stupidity is always the ***** in the aura of invincibility. Always.
> 
> Having not read the story yet, I just don't know the particulars though.


*Here's an article by Wetzel about the situation. It's a good read, Brek.





So the best player on what may be the best team in college football was getting shopped around as a recruit last December for the low, low price of just $180,000.
Cameron Newton's recruitment has been under scrutiny for almost a year.


At least, that was the deal presented to Mississippi State, according to an ESPN.com report Thursday. The Bulldogs were getting a discount for quarterback Cameron Newton because he supposedly liked their coach. The true rate, according to the Website, was $200,000. It was set by a recruiting middleman named Kenny Rogers.

Mississippi State didn’t bite. Newton went to Auburn, has become the Heisman Trophy favorite and turned a reeling program into a potential BCS champion. Auburn isn’t commenting other than to assert Newton is still eligible to play. Newton’s family said they neither received any money nor authorized anyone to sell out their son. So who knows what’s true about a bombshell revelation that could change the complexion of the entire season.

The real issue though is this: if Auburn did pay someone $200,000 for the signature of Cam Newton they got an absolute steal.

He’s worth millions and that’s before they’re done counting the receipts on all the No. 2 jerseys sold or add up the extra donations from old men who get loose with a checkbook when they see a young man such as Newton carry the ball.

This is the real business of college football and only the most naive inside the sport even pretend that it is not.

It’s happening nearly everywhere with nearly everyone because no amount of NCAA legislation can stop the wheels of capitalism. The market will determine the value of a product and 29 touchdowns, nine victories and zero losses is worth a great deal more than tuition, room and board. It’s been that way for nearly a century.

As recruiting stories go, this is exactly how coaches quietly say it works – except for the 10 percent discount for Mississippi State. That was probably just a ploy to up the bidding. If Auburn did pay, then they paid $175,000 and Mississippi State was just getting played.

Recruiting agents don’t do double-coupon day. Nor should they, because coaches, athletic directors and the rest don’t agree to 10 percent pay cuts either.

In the end this is the same old story. College football’s power brokers write a bunch of lip-service rules in an effort to maintain the sports’ “amateurism” so they can continue to beat federal, state and local taxes.

When you pay neither taxes nor the players there’s a lot more cash laying around to line your pockets.

So the economy gets driven underground, where this bizarre open marketplace for players operates with everyone’s either tacit understanding or blind ignorance.

You know why Kenny Rogers could, according to ESPN.com, brazenly tell Mississippi State they needed to come up with 180 large for a junior college quarterback? Because any number of schools had already driven the number up that high. For all we know, it went even higher after the Bulldogs said no.

College football sure is fun to watch. The hangover begins once you realize how it actually operates and how the men in charge maintain their cushy status quo.

It’s a foolproof system. When a scandal finally breaks, the guys in the suits can blame the player and his family and the middle man. They’ll all be vilified. Hands will be wrung. Heads will be shaken. Someone might even get prosecuted.

The machine will just churn on.

Every NCAA scandal is blamed on one of three characters: 1. the greedy kid and/or his family, 2. the dirty agent, 3. the bumbling assistant coach. Over and over and over. Decade after decade. They know the fans will buy it every time.

Meanwhile they keep building fancier offices for the athletic directors. They keep rewriting the coaches’ multimillion dollar deals. They keep chartering more private planes for the conference commissioners. They keep taking care of their crony bowl directors to the tune of $600,000-plus salaries.

Cam Newton? He might as well call Reggie Bush for some advice. He’s the one who’s going to get hung out to dry here.

There is no telling if he even knew, in this specific case, what was going on. Which isn’t to say he doesn’t know, in general, what does go on. You can say this for certain: a player of his ability had every opportunity in the world to take as much money as he wanted from agents and boosters. Whether he did or not was up to him.

It was all around him though and this is the confusing world the players operate in. Everyone’s making money but them. Everyone’s offering money to them. Yet if word breaks that anyone anywhere near them took any money, it’s their reputation that gets trampled.


Auburn has known about the allegations for months and continued to play Newton. The SEC became aware almost a year ago, according to ESPN.com. The NCAA has been investigating at least a month according to multiple reports.

So if Newton is told to sit now, it’s just a PR ploy to focus the negative spotlight on the player and away from the system that wasn’t too concerned when they could still sell the purity of the student-athlete.

And if Newton does continue to play, how awkward will it be if he wins the Heisman and Auburn wins the BCS and everyone will wonder if it’s all coming back?

At least Reggie Bush and USC got to uncork the champagne before the fairy tale broke bad.

Cam Newton does everything fast. This scandal even got here ahead of schedule. Expect the same old head-in-the-sand, blame-game excuses from the suits to follow just as quickly.

Click to expand...

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=dw-newton110410
*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

While I agree that we need to quit this charade and pay college football athletes, the rules as they are now need to be followed or people need to cheat quieter. There is no question in my mind that all major universities cheat, they just do it in clandestine ways.

Players need to realize that they will always be the patsy and take the fall.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If anybody read the SI article about the agent then you know nothing will probably come of this...NCAA got what they "worked" so hard for(Reggie Bush)...The fact that this investigation started over a month ago and Newton hasnt sat out compared to AJ Green & the UNC players being held out until the investigation was done, should tip ppl off that the unless the evidence is right in front of you and the NCAA will not be required to get their hands dirty and really investigate, they will not waste another 5 years trying to bust one guy


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not gonna lie, I might just skip the 2nd half of the MSU game to watch the 2nd half of the UM/Illinois game. Minnesota isn't gonna come back 21 down, and it's an insane offensive game in the Big House, and Michigan looks desperate to get that elusive 6th win.

Also, if Indiana and Purdue could keep up what they're doing against Iowa and Wisconsin, respectively, that'd be great.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I am just a casual fan of NCAA football, but I hope Oregon, Auburn, and Alabama all lose a game so we can hopefully get two of Boise, TCU, and Utah for the national championships.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

IU... ugh. This close to helping State out.

And Illinois/UM, despite not having any meaning in the Big 10 race, has been a great back and forth contest. 47 seconds, UM has a chance to win at about their own 30. However, I hope a pick gets returned back for 6 for the win.

EDIT: :lmao: I called the pick, and Illinois is at about midfield with 2 TO's and 14 seconds left. Their kicker is pretty good, so hopefully they get a big 1st down.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Michigan is insultingly bad defensively. I'm literally offended watching them.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I find it entertaining, especially since they always lose against a good team. I want my 3rd overtime, dammit.

EDIT: And luck was on Michigan's side there. Tip pass, caught for TD.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This is a college basketball score, not a football score. 

That said I want six OT's.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Heck of a game, disappointed at the result, though. I just can't stand UM, and knowing their fans, they're gonna be celebrating the win and try to rub it in, even though State won decisively and is 8-1.

Just can't stand UM fans.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kentucky wins...but they were playing the college of the blind... and still gave up 21 points. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Shows how far down we've gone down that I was jumping around because we won our 6th game of the season vs. Illinois

In other news, TCU is givin Utah the business..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yeah, I think this proves Utah as more of a fraud and benefit of a soft schedule then it does that TCU is so great.

Boise > TCU. Still.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

But Iowa spanking Michigan State didn't expose the Spartans? 

I'd like to see who's better between Boise State and Texas Christian. I think it's Boise State, but I'm not sure. 

In the most important news, there may be yet another SEC classic brewing in Baton Rouge. Give me games like this over that Michigan/Illinois game any day.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I've seen absolutely nothing this year that makes me think Boise is better than TCU. *


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> But Iowa spanking Michigan State didn't expose the Spartans?


Oh it did, from a national title standpoint. You can't win on the road in big games, you don't deserve to win national titles. That said, Utah is at home and is getting killed just as bad, while Kinnick Stadium isn't a fun place to play in.

Still, MSU did beat #9 Wisconsin, an Illinois + Michigan teams that are better then everyone on Utah's roster (except for maybe Pitt), and Northwestern (who's probably gonna get at least 8 wins again this year).

MSU got shown up and embarassed last week, but they're slightly different situations for MSU and Utah. Winning on the road, no matter where, is tough in college football. But, if you want to be a national title contender, you, more often then not, are going to have to win a few big road games. MSU failed to prove themselves and make a statement.

EDIT: Boise went 2000 miles across country and beat #10 Va Tech. VT will probably win the ACC Championship and end up 11-2. TCU's signature win was against Baylor, who, while impressive, certainly isn't 'great'. 

And I know it doesn't mean anything for this year, but virtually the same Boise team that beat TCU last year is playing.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Boise State has some legit speed. That alone makes them dangerous for anyone. Of course so does TCU. I want to see them play again.

EDIT: Yeah PP, that is totally meaningless. That was last season.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> Boise State has some legit speed. That alone makes them dangerous for anyone. Of course so does TCU. I want to see them play again.


Unless it's for the national title, then no. I want both of them to show that they can hang with the big boys and beat BCS AQ teams. Plus we saw it last year, and the year before that. 3 times in a row, unless it settles the series (aka national title game) then no.

I doubt both will be included, so I don't want to see the matchup.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't care that we saw it last year. I want to see it again. I like watching good football teams play each other.

My comment of wanting to see them play was more hypothetical though.

And of course they can hang with the big boys...they ARE the big boys now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *I've seen absolutely nothing this year that makes me think Boise is better than TCU. *


I thought TCU was better than them last year and honestly thought they were also better than Texas...But we saw how that turned out..Boise is a gimmick team that if you give a month off to prepare they can come up with some gadget plays that can throw you off and give them the victory..

Only way I'd take Boise or TCU in the title game is if they face Bama..Facing Oregon, or Auburn is basically a mirror image of their team, a fast, small, explosive team that lacks a defense...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oregon and Auburn play good enough defense.

At any rate I'd rather have Oregon, Auburn, or Boise State's defense over any Big 10 defense I've seen.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I don't care that we saw it last year. I want to see it again. I like watching good football teams play each other.
> 
> My comment of wanting to see them play was more hypothetical though.
> 
> *And of course they can hang with the big boys...they ARE the big boys now.*


I agree with that, but some people (not anyone here, but in general) think that since they play in Non-AQ they don't deserve to be on the grass that the BCS teams play on. I want them both to go out and win their BCS game and keep shutting these people up.

EDIT: Iowa's probably matches up pretty well with them. UW maybe. Other then that, yeah, most are middle of the pack at best D.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I see the truth in that. Both programs are as legit as any in the nation. I want them both to be elevated where they belong too.

That's one of the reasons I want at least one of them in the big game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> Oregon and Auburn play good enough defense.
> 
> At any rate I'd rather have Oregon, Auburn, or Boise State's defense over any Big 10 defense I've seen.


Auburn gave up how many points to Arkansas' backup? 50+? in only a half of play...Auburn's best defensive effort was against an offensively QB challenged LSU..Oregon gave up 40+ to a USC team who is a shell of itself because of scholarship losses and such..an Auburn/Boise/Oregon matchup would end in a Michigan/Illinois type score..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

My point is those three teams, while giving up a lot of points, can run. I haven't seen much speed in the Big 10 this year.

"Good enough" means they have enough talent to make a key stop or two to contribute to a win against a mirror match up.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

But who is really putting up big numbers in the big 10 except Michigan?..Wisconsin scored in the 30's a few times and so did Iowa..Most big 10 games are significantly lower scored than SEC games, when looking across the board imo


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I agree. But that's because it's a slower game overall. Less speed is much easier to defend. When two slower teams face one another there will be lower scoring.

EDIT: Wow @ LSU/Bama game...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*'Bama goes down again!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bama will not be repeating as champ. Auburn beats Georgia they're guaranteed in the SEC title game. I suppose Bama can still spoil Auburn's shot at the title.

Huge win for LSU btw.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Only if Georgia beats Auburn. But then if Georgia beats Auburn and 'Bama beats Auburn then LSU is in the SEC title game, correct?*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^^No Auburn vs. winner of Florida/South Carolina

Auburn has head to head tie-breaker over LSU


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You're right Sabrina. Auburn would have two losses and LSU would only have one. LSU is in the SEC title game at that point.

And I meant Bama can spoil Auburn's shot at the national title, not the SEC title. But they could spoil Auburn's bid for the SEC title if the scenario LC described comes to pass.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

oh my bad, looked at it wrong...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Perfect Poster said:


> EDIT: Boise went 2000 miles across country and beat #10 Va Tech. VT will probably win the ACC Championship and end up 11-2. TCU's signature win was against Baylor, who, while impressive, certainly isn't 'great'.
> 
> And I know it doesn't mean anything for this year, but virtually the same Boise team that beat TCU last year is playing.


*I think TCU's win against Utah is just as impressive as Boise's win against Va Tech... look who else Va Tech lost to. 


Last year means absolutely nothing to me.


I don't think it's gonna matter though. I think it'll be Oregon against an undefeated or one loss Auburn team.*


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Holy fuck.

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> But who is really putting up big numbers in the big 10 except Michigan?..Wisconsin scored in the 30's a few times and so did Iowa..Most big 10 games are significantly lower scored than SEC games, when looking across the board imo


MSU has scored 26+ points in every game except for the Iowa game. NW has a pretty strong O, as does Indiana.

But yeah, the style of play of the conferences comes into play there.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

it really sucks to score 65 points and lose.

fucking christ.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Mikey Damage said:


> it really sucks to score 65 points and lose.
> 
> fucking christ.


"The last three times Michigan and Illinois have met in men's basketball, the two teams did not combine for as many points as the 132 scored on Saturday." - espn


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

TCU crushing Utah is pretty terrible for my Broncos.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Awesome video they aired after the game today. Made me tear up a bit.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A&M had three goal line stands to beat OU. Like I said, OU was vastly over rated earlier in the season. They just aren't that good and A&M proved that tonight. Well really so did Mizzou, Texas, Cincinnati, Air Force,...ok pretty much every team they played.

That's great you got to see Paterno's 400th win Mystery. Awesome stuff there.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> That's great you got to see Paterno's 400th win Mystery. Awesome stuff there.


I don't even know if awesome is the right word. To win 400 via the largest comeback at home ever is almost too perfect. I'd loved Joe Pa's speech after wards too, "celebration over, now lets go beat Ohio State".


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Im happy for Paterno...I just wish he did it against Ohio State lol


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WTF Iowa?! Northwestern? Really?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

You're acting as if NW is a joke. 

But yeah, GO NW!!!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

SHIT that was close! YEAAHHH NW! Down goes Iowa! Down goes Iowa!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Wisconsin in the rose bowl...count it


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Northwestern isn't a joke but they aren't good.

Obviously Iowa isn't either.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Pretty embarrassing of OSU to be losing to a middle of the road big ten team with some QB I've never heard of... Just because you can't get to the title game doesn't mean you have to give up the rest of the year.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

HeatWave said:


> Wisconsin in the rose bowl...count it


Say OSU loses again and MSU and UW end up the season tied at the top at 7-1, is MSU the outright champs since they won H2H, or is it a split?



MrMister said:


> Northwestern isn't a joke but they aren't good.
> 
> Obviously Iowa isn't either.


7-3 is very good, and they've been in every single game this year.

They're one of those teams that won't ever run the table, but will give a lot of teams scares (MSU, Iowa) and rack up the wins. A solid program. Fitzgerald is a pretty good coach. It's just tough to get the athletes there because it's a private school that focuses more on academics rather then athletics.

And just because Iowa lost doesn't mean they're bad. If Alabama loses to Miss. St you wouldn't say that. NW is a good team that can hang with anyone, and Iowa just wasn't the better team today.

And UPSET ALERT: San Diego State just recovered a fumble for a TD in teh end zone, and is up 14-0 5 minutes in.

Plus, PSU just scored another TD on Ohio State. Yay!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Pretty embarrassing of OSU to be losing to a middle of the road big ten team with *some QB I've never heard of...* Just because you can't get to the title game doesn't mean you have to give up the rest of the year.


Get familiar cause he's the QB for the next couple years.

I wish we had McGloin starting from the start of the season, could have been different outcomes in Alabama and Iowa.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> 7-3 is very good, and they've been in every single game this year.
> 
> They're one of those teams that won't ever run the table, but will give a lot of teams scares (MSU, Iowa) and rack up the wins. A solid program. Fitzgerald is a pretty good coach. It's just tough to get the athletes there because it's a private school that focuses more on academics rather then athletics.
> 
> ...


Northwestern can hang with average Big 10 teams, but they're slow as molasses. 

Iowa is slow too. Lack of speed doesn't mean you're bad I'll admit, but it keeps you from being good. Being incredulous that Iowa lost to Northwestern is more to bash Iowa than it is to bash Northwestern. Iowa had a shot at the Big 10 title. They should've handled Northwestern if they were a legit team. It's clear they aren't.

If Bama lost to Miss St. I'd definitely say that Bama is not that good. Miss St. is actually not that bad this year, but still I get your point.

We got TCU, Ohio St, and Auburn with their hands full currently.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Anyway it's puzzling to me why PSU's freshman RB doesn't get more carries. He's all around better then Royster.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

If Iowa werea legit great team they should've won, yes. They're still good, though.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Finally a score... Hopefully the secondary can actually do something against Penn State or we will not win this game.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

About time we jumped one of those routes.. Nice play Torrence.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fuck you OSU.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Lucky break but I'll take it.. Touchdown Sanzenbacher!!


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Could that garbage fuck Pryor get any luckier? Jesus.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Game, Set, Match


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Boom Herron with 187 yards.. Damn, I doubted him early but he's proving me wrong, has looked great recently.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Considering Pryor was the number 1 recruit when he was in high-school, now a junior and has played every game of his career, the guy plays consistently garbage...honestly, McGloin looked better than him for most of the game and that's without the talent around him Pryor has


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hopefully Iowa can beat OSU next week because I do NOT want to cheer for UM.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> Say OSU loses again and MSU and UW end up the season tied at the top at 7-1, is MSU the outright champs since they won H2H, or is it a split?


Yep that's right, MSU goes to Rose Bowl...Honestly, even if OSU doesn't lose again a, Wisconsin loss may hurt OSU in the computers and could help MSU move ahead of them


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Thankfully we're gonna get a championship game next year, because I'm sick of seeing co-champs and the team that was ranked higher at the beginning getting the better end of the stick.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i hate college football. 

home game. vs 1-9 minnesota. with bowl eligibility on the line. and illinois loses.

illinois is the one of the most, if not the most, underachieving program in history of college football. 3 bowl games in 15 years. so pathetic. 

fuck them, fuck me, fuck everyone.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^I think that title still remains in South Bend where they recruit a top 5 class every year and still have nothing to show for it except a NBC contract


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Does Notre Dame still recruit well? I've never looked at the recruit classes but I just assumed no one very talented went to Notre Dame anymore.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

ND has had like 1 top 5 recruiting class in the last 10 years.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If Notre Dame recruits well where are all of their good players? 


Anyway, Kentucky rises to the occasion and becomes bowl eligible for the 6ths straight year *school record*

Now only if we could beat Tennessee.... *yeah right*
*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Texas lost their fourth straight in Austin. First time since 1956 that's happened. 

I'm also not sure Texas has ever finished last in any conference they've been in. That's gonna happen this year.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Texas lost their fourth straight in Austin. First time since 1956 that's happened.
> 
> I'm also not sure Texas has ever finished last in any conference they've been in. That's gonna happen this year.


*Well then I guess it's useless to wonder if both Texas and Dallas have ever finished last in the same year.  


What in the hell were the odds of THAT happening anyway?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Texas wasn't very good in the late 80s, when Dallas sucked as well, but they also had teams like Rice in the SWC. I assume Rice finished last always back then.

Auburn vs. South Carolina in the SEC title game. TCU's close call helped Boise St. and Auburn should they lose to Bama next week. Wonder what will happen to the Ducks as well. They barely gout out alive vs. Cal.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> ND has had like 1 top 5 recruiting class in the last 10 years.


Yeah, you're actually right..My bad, but still they recruit well 
2011 class as of today is ranked #13
2010 was ranked #14
2009 was #21
2008 was #2
2007 was #8
2006 was #8


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The top 5 didn't change this week. Looking at their body of work, these rankings seem about right.

Auburn or Oregon still could lose, they aren't so great that they're guaranteed to win out. I think both will though. 

Auburn _should_ outscore Bama. Oregon _should_ beat Arizona and Oregon St. We play the games for a reason as they say.

I also suppose it's possible shit goes down and Cam Newton is ruled ineligible. Auburn is fucked at that point because he is their team; he's why they are undefeated.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I think Auburn loses to Bama and Oregon wins out myself. Maybe that's just wishful thinking on my part since I'm kind of a pseudo Oregon fan. My ex-girlfriend, possibly my best friend these days, goes to college there and I went up to visit her a couple of times in the last 2 years and went to a couple Oregon games. Haven't gone this year to see Oregon team though. Still hope they win out.

Also a best friend since elementary school of mine goes to TCU, but I couldn't care less about them since I've never been there. I want the BCS championship game to be Boise St. vs. Oregon. Having 2 northwest teams in the championship should piss off those in the south, midwest and on the east coast so much loool


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd LOVE to see TCU play Oregon. TCU's defense against Oregon's offense. I'd love that!

I think it's going to be Oregon and Auburn though.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm just glad OU is nowhere near the title game. I'll take anyone in the top 4 in the title game.

My dream of Boise St vs. TCU could still happen...:side:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

"USC RB Dillon Baxter not on trip because he was given a ride on a golf cart on campus by a student who might be agent." - LA Times

*sigh*...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

What does anyone think about the Wrigley Field situation? If these were two teams competing for a title I'd have a problem, but I might switch to the game for a little bit, just for the aura of it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm barely aware of the game at Wrigley. Those two teams are far from relevant in my neck of the woods.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Only thing about that game I was looking forward to was someone catching a TD pass and possibly running into the wall...Since that is now out of the question now, I wanna know if a QB throws a pick, what is the player who intercepts the ball suppose to do?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Alright now, it's Seniors Day, and we're down 21-13 to Purdue, basically thanks to our own mistakes. We're a 2nd half team, so lets get our head out of our asses and notch win #10.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't believe Michigan State was number 5 at one point and I bought into them. I think I just wanted them to be that good since it's been so damn long since they have been.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Man.. cmon Michigan do something good for once. Well OSU pretty much can't get to the Rose Bowl now unless Wisconsin some how losses next week to Northwestern.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I find it amusing that a Buckeye fan had to root for the Wolverines.

If I needed the Sooners to win, I'd say fuck it, we should've taken care of business earlier. I ain't pullin, rootin, cheerin for the Sooners. Ever.

Michigan's D is one of the worst in the nation. Not sure what you thought was going to happen in all seriousness.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I know what you mean about rooting for them, I'm not getting up and cheering for them but it sucks that they had to do something for us to go somewhere, but after we beat them for the 7th straight year I'll be alright lol.

I didn't expect them to win but they had a better chance then Northwestern.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's true. Badgers should destroy Northwestern. 

Does Chris Spielman annoy you?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Meh, I don't mind him, I haven't really been paying attention to the commentary on the game though, I've just been glancing at the game with my headphones in. Kirk Heirbstreit annoys me more though, he tries to hard to be un-biased for OSU.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

WOOO what a way to pull it out. It definitely wasn't our best game, probably not even our 4th or 5th best, but a wins a wins a win, and that's all I ask.

And I'm becoming more and more of a believer in Dantonio. He's winning in November, always seems to plug in the right plays at the right time (such as going for the blocked punt late which gave us the ball inside of the 5) and has his team on the verge of at least sharing the Big Ten championship and, if OSU loses today or next week, a Rose Bowl appearance. I really am proud of this team. Hell, they surpassed my expectations already, as I expected 9-3. But I'm not mad. I'd love for MSU to get a Rose Bowl, hell, any BCS Bowl berth, but we'll need a little bit of help.

But hey, 10-1, and an undefeated home record ain't too shabby. 

Now, GO IOWA!


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone watching the NW/Illinois game? The atmosphere seems pretty awesome there. Not gonna watc a whole lot of it (there's bigger fish to fry on ABC) but if I was in the area I'd definitely try to get to that game. You won't be able to experience these types very often.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

How did Purdue blow that game? smh


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They're Purdue.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

pretty cool to see football at wrigley field


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Pretty much. MSU woke up late too. The passing game tore them apart, and then they needed a blocked punt that turned into a TD three plays later, and a pick with less then a minute to go.

And good start for Iowa, up 7-0. Keep it going. Would make for a great weekend.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> They're Purdue.


^This


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Jim Tressel frustrates me so much... But it's not like we would improve without him.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Like I said earlier I haven't paid much attention to the game at Wrigley but what's the deal the the "outlawed" end zone?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Safety reasons. Too close to the wall.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> Like I said earlier I haven't paid much attention to the game at Wrigley but what's the deal the the "outlawed" end zone?


Its a brick wall right there where the goal post is...Imagine going for a catch in the back of the endzone knowing a brick wall is inches away


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I get that. 

But the end zone can't be used? All offensive drives are to the opposite end zone? I don't get how it works in practice, I'm just assuming that's how it works. Weird.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Lol.. getting bull shitted on by the refs.

edit: well at least it didn't cost us any points.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I get that.
> 
> But the end zone can't be used? All offensive drives are to the opposite end zone? I don't get how it works in practice, I'm just assuming that's how it works. Weird.


*Yes. The West endzone is the only endzone used for offensive drives. 

There was an interception returned for a TD that went into the East endzone however.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LSU can only play to the level of their competition. Makes for great games watching them though.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Holy shit I think Matt Millen just started to sing a Backstreet Boys song.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tennessee put 50 on the board against this team...  But then again, Tennessee players had to learn how to take a shower earlier this year... I think they might have gotten their act together now.*


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This has been our worst season in 6 years... I just hope it doesn't end with a loss against scUM


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Good game between Miami and VT. Miami's pass rush has been stellar all game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Tennessee put 50 on the board against this team...  But then again, Tennessee players had to learn how to take a shower earlier this year... I think they might have gotten their act together now.*


Are you talking about Ole Miss? They (Ole Miss) also lost to that Division II (or whatever they call it these days) school the first game of the season. Remember that shit?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

man if Iowa blows this game...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Fucking Ryan Williams...


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

:lmao @ Posey.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

You have to be kidding me..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

What a drop. Hopefully it costs the Suckeyes.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

An MSU fan of all people has a nickname for the most successful program in the Big 10? :lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Iowa doesn't look like they want to stop Ohio State. 

Fuck them because of this. Hope the Buckeyes score. Iowa has no heart.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HOW THE FUCK DOES TRAVIS BENJAMIN DROP TWO WIDE OPEN DEEP BOMBS?


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> An MSU fan of all people has a nickname for the most successful program in the Big 10? :lmao


Stop catching feelings.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

We got your back Posey... Don't screw up defense...


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Stop catching feelings.


I'm not, I just find it ironic that fans of MSU are talking shit because they're actually relevant in football for once and it's not even a rivalry between the two schools.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> An MSU fan of all people has a nickname for the most successful program in the Big 10? :lmao


I'm pretty sure their name isn't Michigan. UM > OSU all time, pal.

And MSU has 1 less National Championship then OSU. Hope you realize that.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> I'm not, I just find it ironic that fans of MSU are talking shit because they're actually relevant in football for once and it's not even a rivalry between the two schools.


So he can't dislike the team because there isn't a rivalry? Riiiight.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lamar Miller is a fucking BEAST.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> I'm pretty sure their name isn't Michigan. UM > OSU all time, pal.
> 
> And MSU has 1 less National Championship then OSU. Hope you realize that.


I don't care what MSU did in the 50s and 60s.. I wasn't alive then. I'm talking about you know, in recent history. OSU winning the big 10 in 6 consecutive years, being in the most BCS games since the BCS was started. 
I never talk about the Browns dominating in the 50s and 60s because it's irrelevant now..


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> I don't care what MSU did in the 50s and 60s.. I wasn't alive then. I'm talking about you know, in recent history. OSU winning the big 10 in 6 consecutive years, being in the most BCS games since the BCS was started.


Spoken like a true homer.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

They all count the same. It's still only 7-6. It's not like you can erase those timeframes.

So yeah, you lose.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Spoken like a true homer.


Well then I guess you believe MSU is better then PSU because they have more national titles then you.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> I don't care what MSU did in the 50s and 60s.. I wasn't alive then. I'm talking about you know, in recent history. OSU winning the big 10 in 6 consecutive years, being in the most BCS games since the BCS was started.
> I never talk about the Browns dominating in the 50s and 60s because it's irrelevant now..


You said most successful program in history. UM > OSU all time, and MSU is right behind them.

And fuck you Iowa. Useless ....s.

EDIT: Yeah, that's usually how you decide whos best: national titles. Didn't think it was rocket science.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> You said most successful program in history. UM > OSU all time, and MSU is right behind them.
> 
> And fuck you Iowa. Useless ....s.


I don't recall putting the word history in my post.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Well then I guess you believe MSU is better then PSU because they have more national titles then you.


Number of championships won is usually the measuring stick. You gonna tell me the Pats are a better franchise than the 49ers, Cowboys, or Steelers because they've won more recently? Nah.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

wow Iowa


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Buckeyes get their dick sucked by the BCS is why they've been in the most games. They're in a weak Big 10 for starters.

Michigan has had more success than Ohio State all time. This can't be disputed.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> I don't recall putting the word history in my post.


You said most successful big ten program, which = all time. I just showed you UM is more successful and MSU is right behind OSU.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> Number of championships won is usually the measuring stick. You gonna tell me the Pats are a better franchise than the 49ers, Cowboys, or Steelers because they've won more recently? Nah.


So appearently, according to the Championships mean everything, the Browns are the 2nd best franchise in Football history? If so cool. I guess I'm going to start saying that, and I hope no one denies it or thinks of it as a joke because of recent history..


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> The Buckeyes get their dick sucked by the BCS is why they've been in the most games. They're in a weak Big 10 for starters.
> 
> Michigan has had more success than Ohio State all time. This can't be disputed.


They get into the BCS because they have 1 loss pretty much every year and I'm pretty sure we have the most BCS wins, or are close to the top.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Browns' history isn't even theirs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Have the Browns won the 2nd most NFL titles? I thought it was the Bears if we talk all time.



DanTheMan07 said:


> They get into the BCS because they have 1 loss pretty much every year and I'm pretty sure we have the most BCS wins, or are close to the top.


You have one loss because the Big 10 sucks since the fall of Michigan.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> So appearently, according to the Championships mean everything, the Browns are the 2nd best franchise in Football history? If so cool. I guess I'm going to start saying that, and I hope no one denies it or thinks of it as a joke because of recent history..


Like I said, championships usually measures a franchise overall. As long as you're speaking in terms of overall history, it's fair game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> So appearently, according to the Championships mean everything, the Browns are the 2nd best franchise in Football history? If so cool. I guess I'm going to start saying that, and I hope no one denies it or thinks of it as a joke because of recent history..


Yep. Go ahead and say it. Recent badness by the Browns can't overshadow what they did in the past.

Now you get it.

EDIT: Actually, the Packers + Bears both have more then the Browns. So no, you couldn't say they're the 2nd best franchise.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

DanTheMan07 said:


> So apparently, according to the Championships mean everything, the Browns are the 2nd best franchise in Football history? If so cool. I guess I'm going to start saying that, and I hope no one denies it or thinks of it as a joke because of recent history..


Didnt Chris Berman say something this past week about the NFL would be better if historical teams like the Browns were more relevant?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

In all seriousness and fairness, the Browns ARE considered one of the great classic teams with rich history.

That's why them sucking needs to change.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

WWF said:


> The Browns' history isn't even theirs.


lol, an agreement was made when the team was taken to Baltimore that the legacy and history of the Browns would stay in Cleveland.



MrMister said:


> Have the Browns won the 2nd most NFL titles? I thought it was the Bears if we talk all time.
> 
> 
> 
> You have one loss because the Big 10 sucks since the fall of Michigan.


They might, I was just taking a guess because we're right up there and I knew for sure the Packers were above us. 



Perfect Poster said:


> Yep. Go ahead and say it. Recent badness by the Browns can't overshadow what they did in the past.
> 
> Now you get it.


And I was never trying to argue all time that we were better then Michigan or anyone in the big 10.. I was going more towards recent history when I didn't mention history in my original post..

Haters gonna hate, here comes another share of the big 10 title.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank god the Big 10 is getting a championship game next year. 3 possible 11-1 teams and 1 (more then likely State) will get snuffed just because they didn't start the season ranked high.

It's bullshit.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Didnt Chris Berman say something this past week about the NFL would be better if historical teams like the Browns were more relevant?


Of course it would, our fan base is one of the best in football and the Browns have one of the largest fan bases worldwide with there Browns Backer ordeal. But it doesn't change the fact that it's rarely mentioned that they are the greatest because no one cares about the 50s and 60s right now.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I know, you just proved my point. The Browns' history is really the Ravens'.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Really all that's looked at in the NFL is Super Bowl titles these days. This is pretty stupid since it almost negates what everyone did prior to the NFL/AFL merger.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

WWF said:


> I know, you just proved my point. The Browns' history is really the Ravens'.


How did I prove your point.. a legal settlement stated the Browns history stays in Cleveland and doesn't follow to Baltimore with the Ravens..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Thank god the Big 10 is getting a championship game next year. 3 possible 11-1 teams and 1 (more then likely State) will get snuffed just because they didn't start the season ranked high.
> 
> It's bullshit.


All you gotta do is take care of your own business and none of this shit happens.

Starting the season ranked low or high means nothing. Michigan State was ranked number 5 at one point. They lost.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Of course it would, our fan base is one of the best in football and the Browns have one of the largest fan bases worldwide with there Browns Backer ordeal. But it doesn't change the fact that it's rarely mentioned that they are the greatest because no one cares about the 50s and 60s right now.


What? You ask any football fan over the age of 18 who are the top NFL franchises of all time and most will mention: Packers, Browns, Steelers and a few others...


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> Starting the season ranked low or high means nothing. Michigan State was ranked number 5 at one point. They lost.


Not only did they lose, they got demolished..and the loss looks even worse now since Iowa keeps dropping

I'm pretty confident that if the B10 had a championship game this year and Wisconsin/MSU played again, Wisconisn would win


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Where are the Bears in that? Only team with 700 wins.

Most will say Steelers and Cowboys. Some will mention the Packers. If the Packers weren't good right now, they'd be forgotten, just like Cleveland is, just like Oakland is


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> What? You ask any football fan over the age of 18 who are the top NFL franchises of all time and most will mention: Packers, Browns, Steelers and a few others...


18 years old? Die hard football fans would know/realize at 18 years and a little above, but it's probably more around 40-50 year old's when it would come up more. The Packers and Steelers past is more recognizable and noticable since they're relevant right now so it's brought up more. But we've been bad/not been in the NFL for 14 years, maybe once we become good again/make the playoffs it will be noticed.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> Thank god the Big 10 is getting a championship game next year. 3 possible 11-1 teams and 1 (more then likely State) will get snuffed just because they didn't start the season ranked high.
> 
> It's bullshit.


It is bullshit but when Nebraska comes in and dominates the big 10 next year some people are going to be wishing it was back to the old without them and no title game lol


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> Where are the Bears in that? Only team with 700 wins.
> 
> Most will say Steelers and Cowboys. Some will mention the Packers. If the Packers weren't good right now, they'd be forgotten, just like Cleveland is, just like Oakland is


I said a few others...

imo, its hard to forget about teams like Cleveland & Oakland because whenever they are mentioned its always about how far they have fallen...I mean look at it the other way around. Despite the success of the Pats & Colts over the decade, nobody would say those franchises are even remotely near the top..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Colts were a big f'n deal with Unitas. I'd agree with anyone that said the Colts are top 10 all time.

The Patriots on the other hand were a laughing stock for the most part. Much like the Saints, even though both the Saints and Pats had some decent teams teams now and then.

To change the subject can we kick the Big East out of the BCS please?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> To change the subject can we kick the Big East out of the BCS please?


Nope...If they did it for football, they'd have to do it for basketball, and THAT would cause a major uproar


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Basketball only matters in March. People will get over it.

But what does the BCS have to do with basketball?


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

DanTheMan07 said:


> How did I prove your point.. a legal settlement stated the Browns history stays in Cleveland and doesn't follow to Baltimore with the Ravens..


Yes, but the BROWNS didn't acquire all of the history, the RAVENS did, and just left it behind.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm no Cleveland Browns historian but I thought one of the conditions of Modell moving the Browns was he had to leave the history in Cleveland, making the Baltimore Ravens a "de facto" expansion team.

In other words, I thought the NFL forced Modell to leave the history of his team in Cleveland.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'm no Cleveland Browns historian but I thought one of the conditions of Modell moving the Browns was he had to leave the history in Cleveland, making the Baltimore Ravens a "de facto" expansion team.
> 
> In other words, I thought the NFL forced Modell to leave the history of his team in Cleveland.


*I'm pretty sure you're right about that. 



And also, the BCS has absolutely NOTHING to do with basketball... so it wouldn't hurt to just kick the Big East out of the BCS *


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

> The Baltimore Ravens originated in the Cleveland Browns relocation controversy in 1995. Art Modell, then owner of the Cleveland Browns, announced his intention to relocate the team to Baltimore, a move which resulted in legal action. Following the legal action, a unique compromise was struck: Modell would keep the Browns' existing player and staff contracts, but his team officially would be a new franchise. The Browns' name, history, and archives would stay in Cleveland, and a new Browns team would begin play in 1999 after a three-year period of "deactivation". Modell's team was named the "Baltimore Ravens" after a fan contest and began play in the 1996 season.


The Ravens history starts in 1996 and all of there records and accolades started then..


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> Basketball only matters in March. People will get over it.
> 
> But what does the BCS have to do with basketball?


BCS is only the 6 main conferences(Big 10, Big 12, ACC, Big East, Pac-10, SEC)..With basketball during tourney time for the most part, unless a conference is a BCS conference, most conferences only have 1 (maybe 2) teams make it to the big dance which is by winning the conference tourney or having a nearly flawless regular season regular + good showing in conference tourney...So if the Big East is ejected from the BCS, then for basketball only one or two of the 16 teams in the conference will make it to the dance


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Notre Dame just sealed the game. Some great action today in college football.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> BCS is only the 6 main conferences(Big 10, Big 12, ACC, Big East, Pac-10, SEC)..With basketball during tourney time for the most part, unless a conference is a BCS conference, most conferences only have 1 (maybe 2) teams make it to the big dance which is by winning the conference tourney or having a nearly flawless regular season regular + good showing in conference tourney...So if the Big East is ejected from the BCS, then for basketball only one or two of the 16 teams in the conference will make it to the dance


I just don't see how the Big East, who is good at basketball, but sucks at football would suddenly be treated differently in basketball. The proof is what happens on the court for the most part and the Big East is legit when it comes to basketball.

I'm unconvinced.

Really I just want Boise State and TCU to be treated as the legit football powers they are.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> I just don't see how the Big East, who is good at basketball, but sucks at football would suddenly be treated differently in basketball.


Hard to put for example a 5 loss UConn basketball team who didnt win the conference tourney being in the dance if they have no quality BCS conference wins compared to a decent on the bubble ACC or Big 10 team, right?


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

LETS GO...

...MOUNTAINEERS


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> Hard to put for example a 5 loss UConn basketball team who didnt win the conference tourney being in the dance if they have no quality BCS conference wins compared to a decent on the bubble ACC or Big 10 team, right?


I'm out of my element here with basketball so examples will be lost on me sorry. I kinda get your point though.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> I'm out of my element here with basketball so examples will be lost on me sorry. I kinda get your point though.


Oh..Well basically what I'm trying to say is that those basketball teams in the Big East that would be no longer a BCS conference would be fighting the same fight teams like Boise & TCU in football are facing..Having to convince the masses that despite facing lack of competition(BCS quality opponents), they still deserve a shot over others teams in a BCS conferences..

and it's much harder in basketball than football because for example a Uconn team may have only 4 losses on the season, but the NCAA tourney selection team would choose a 9 loss North Carolina team over them because UNC plays in a BCS conference thus played a tougher schedule..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> All you gotta do is take care of your own business and none of this shit happens.
> 
> Starting the season ranked low or high means nothing. Michigan State was ranked number 5 at one point. They lost.


That's asking quite a lot for a team to go undefeated in a BCS conference. 11-1 isn't too shabby. Especially compared to a 9-3 or 8-4 Big East Champion who'll (somehow) get a BCS bid.

And yes high preseason rankings do mean something. If you're a BCS team that's ranked in the top 5, the only way you're dropping is if you lose. And even then, if you lose early enough, you can still find your way into a title shot if the pieces drop.



HeatWave said:


> Not only did they lose, they got demolished..and the loss looks even worse now since Iowa keeps dropping
> 
> I'm pretty confident that if the B10 had a championship game this year and Wisconsin/MSU played again, Wisconisn would win


It still only counts as one. MSU beat UW by 10, why don't we mention that? I don't care when it happened, it did, and that's all that matters.

It just frustrates me that it comes down to a stupid BCS ranking to pick the top teams that doesn't decide anything. MSU beat UW and UW beat OSU but MSU and OSU didn't play each other so we can't determine a full champion. Having it based on where you're voted at (which pretty much is how well you've been playing lately, not the entire season on a whole) and by computers is a dumb, dumb way to decide two BCS spots. Any one of the 3 teams have a solid case why they should make it, but it'll be damn computers and pollsters that will make the decision and hold back MSU because they lost most recently.

I'm slightly irked that MSU, unless UW or OSU chokes, won't make it to a BCS bowl for the first time since the BCS was implicated, but more of a fact at HOW they decide who will get the spots, which is the pollsters/computers. If both UW and OSU just dominated the entire year then I wouldn't have problems with it, but there's not one team that's been that train that's run right through the schedule (UW with MSU, OSU with UW) so I think it's unjust that since they started the season ranked and have had more success recently that they'll be (barring a loss) going BCS Bowling while MSU will be snubbed to the Capital One Bowl.

Which makes me happy that, at least if anything, we'll determine a champion more outright next year.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nebraska?....I'm shocked





Perfect Poster said:


> It still only counts as one. MSU beat UW by 10, why don't we mention that? I don't care when it happened, it did, and that's all that matters.


Because the thrashing by Iowa was more eye popping than the 10 point win over Wisconsin...If the Iowa/MSU game was more competitive then, maybe I could overlook that loss


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The three way tie is the highest BCS ranking right? That's the rule. Live with it.



Perfect Poster said:


> That's asking quite a lot for a team to go undefeated in a BCS conference. 11-1 isn't too shabby. Especially compared to a 9-3 or 8-4 Big East Champion who'll (somehow) get a BCS bid.
> 
> And yes high preseason rankings do mean something. If you're a BCS team that's ranked in the top 5, the only way you're dropping is if you lose. And even then, if you lose early enough, you can still find your way into a title shot if the pieces drop.


Still doesn't change the fact that if the Spartans hadn't faltered in one game, they'd have the Big 10 title to themselves with little to no dispute. That's the context of the matter. Believe me, I very much understand this three way tie bullshit. Texas, OU, and Texas Tech went through this two years ago. Had Texas just taken care of business in Lubbock, then it wouldn't have mattered. Texas didn't and only had themselves to blame.

We just won't agree that preseason rankings mean anything. The first BCS certainly does, and it's based off of a weeks old human polls that are vastly different from the pointless preseason poll.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> Nebraska?....I'm shocked


Oh yeah about this one.

Kyle Field is an extremely hard place to win in a big game environment. The longer it stays close, the harder it is to play there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> The three way tie is the highest BCS ranking right? That's the rule. Live with it.


Yep..This is reminiscent of the Texas, Texas Tech, Oklahoma tie from a few years back..Nobody ever had a problem with the tie-breaker until it was actually put to use


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No change in the top 5 again which is no surprise.

What is interesting is the deadlock in the Big 10. Wisconsin is 7, Ohio St. 8, and MSU 10. Whoever is the highest ranked after this week is the Big 10 Champ as far as I understand it, just like the Big 12 two years ago.

Wisconsin plays Northwestern.

Ohio St plays archrival Michigan.

MSU plays Penn State.

I guess MSU has the best opponent here and this will be very interesting to see how this all plays out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If both Ohio State and Wisconsin win, there is no way OSU is jumping Wisconsin. 


This is absolutely Wisconsin's to lose. If they win then I don't see any way they wont be Big Ten champs.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well there is the possibility if Wisconsin barely wins and Ohio State crushes Michigan, then Ohio State will leap frog Wisconsin...even though Wisconsin beat Ohio State.

I'm not saying it makes sense, just that it's likely to happen if it plays out that way. Polls are idiotic that way.

If Wisconsin destroys Northwestern like they should, they will win the Big 10, no question.

MSU pretty much has to have both lose and they have to beat Penn State. I suppose if the Badgers and Buckeyes squeak by and MSU rolls, they could jump ahead of both.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

What the Badgers do means nothing to MSU. They NEED OSU to lose if they want to go to the Rose Bowl. Wisconsin is in the drivers seat, and if MSU stumbles, what OSU does means nothing for the Badgers. OSU should hope for either A) All 3 to win out, or B) Wisconsin to lose. A seems more likely, and they don't want an MSU loss if they wanna be 6 time champs.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

All three are going to win, that much is pretty much clear.

Margin of victory will be factored in, just like it was with the Big 12 deadlock.

Mark my words, if Wisconsin struggles and Ohio State rolls, Ohio State wins the Big 10 as they'll end up higher ranked in the BCS.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I doubt Wisconsin will lose, especially since NW doesn't have Persa. Otherwise they'd have an outside shot.

Ohio State/UM is a rivalry game, and crazier things have happened. RichRod needs a signature win against one of UM's top rivals, and Denard can go crazy. Will it happen? Probably not with UM's atrocious D, but they should put up a fight. I mean, they did only lose 21-10 last year with a lesser QB.

And, as much as I hate to say it, Penn State won't be easy for MSU. At least it's not at night, which would suck even more. But MSU hasn't won at happy Valley since JoePa became coach, so that tells you something. Again, they should win, but they stumbled against Illinois, NW, and Purdue before pulling it out. I would be shocked if it was a complete blowout.

So the chances are low of any team losing, but the possibilities, especially during rivalry week, is out there.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *If both Ohio State and Wisconsin win, there is no way OSU is jumping Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> This is absolutely Wisconsin's to lose. If they win then I don't see any way they wont be Big Ten champs.*


Yeah, OSU is too far behind points wise to overcome Wisconsin's lead..They already said that, not to mention Wisconsin is now and additional 1-2 spots ahead of OSU in the polls


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> *All three are going to win, that much is pretty much clear.*
> 
> Margin of victory will be factored in, just like it was with the Big 12 deadlock.
> 
> Mark my words, if Wisconsin struggles and Ohio State rolls, Ohio State wins the Big 10 as they'll end up higher ranked in the BCS.


Watch it, buster. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well did I say MSU has the toughest opponent.

I think I might have read that MSU has never won or hasn't won in a REALLY long time in Happy Valley. I read this after my foolhardy statement. A two loss season is really good MSU, something to be proud about for sure.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Speaking of Penn State, JoePa needs to retire.. I get that he loves coaching obviously, he's done it all his life, but PSU is going to suffer if he stays much longer.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Speaking of Penn State, JoePa needs to retire.. I get that he loves coaching obviously, he's done it all his life, but PSU is going to suffer if he stays much longer.


He can stay as long as he wants. However, with that said, I've told my friends that a change should be made after this season (won't happen) and Penn State should make a big offer to Chris Petersen to come coach.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Peterson won't leave. Him and Boise are the perfect fit. As is Patterson with TCU.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Penn State is a downgrade at this point. Boise State is a legit power. Penn State is quite average.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

imo, whatever top player they do get, they go to Penn State to play for Joe Pa...Unless someone on that staff takes over that's been there for a while, or a BIG name coach from another school or NFL takes over, I think they'll struggle getting even decent recruits..


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't know what the hell Gordon Gee is doing, randomly talking about the Boise-TCU stuff, and bashing them. I mean, I pretty much agreed with what he said but you don't say it out loud fpalm If we end up facing Boise State in a BCS bowl we'd probably lose, we aren't a great team this year.. Keep your mouth shut Gee, jesus.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He doesn't really get it. He uses the caveat that he doesn't know X's and O's. That's pretty clear. Both Boise State and TCU would murder Ohio State. If Wisconsin can roll the Buckeyes, the Broncos and Frogs would destroy them.

Hell, even if the Buckeyes beat either in a close game, it'd just further prove that Boise State and TCU are a legitimate threat to the top schools.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Gee is an idiot...He's mad because Bosie & TCU have shot for the title over his team yet he doesnt want a playoff? 


and why knock their schedule when OSU's strength of schedule is only 10-12 spots higher than TCU & Boise State's?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

He was also acting like the Big 10 is the same as the SEC. Ridiculous. The quality overall in the SEC makes the Big 10 look like the WAC.

The Big 10 has been great in the past, but right now, the Big 10 is down. I'd argue the Big 12, hell maybe even the Pac 10, is better overall even with Texas sucking as bad as they do and USC having problems.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

and since OSU has put up a couple of duds in recent BCS title games, he shouldn't be the one saying who deserves a shot to play for the title and who doesn't...after all, the computers that thought highly of those OSU teams are the same ones that think highly of Boise & TCU


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Penn State is a downgrade at this point. Boise State is a legit power. Penn State is quite average.


Money talks though and Penn State alumni got deep pockets. 

I don't remember too well, but was Florida a very attractive place when Urban was with Utah? I really can't recall Florida being a powerhouse in the years leading up to Urban stepping in as head coach.



HeatWave said:


> imo, whatever top player they do get, they go to Penn State to play for Joe Pa...Unless someone on that staff takes over that's been there for a while, or a BIG name coach from another school or NFL takes over, I think they'll struggle getting even decent recruits..


Yeah, this is a big reasn why the alumni push to keep Joe Pa around.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> and since OSU has put up a couple of duds in recent BCS title games, he shouldn't be the one saying who deserves a shot to play for the title and who doesn't...after all, the computers that thought highly of those OSU teams are the same ones that think highly of Boise & TCU


 By duds do you mean beating Oregon, and losing in the final minute against the Longhorns? Because those are our most recent BCS games..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

-Mystery- said:


> Money talks though and Penn State alumni got deep pockets.
> 
> I don't remember too well, but was Florida a very attractive place when Urban was with Utah? I really can't recall Florida being a powerhouse in the years leading up to Urban stepping in as head coach.


Yes Florida has been a powerhouse since the mid 90s for the most part. They've had down years like all the other big time schools, but Florida has been at the top for some time now. They were in a down period before they hired Urban.

Point taken about the money. It's hard to turn down multi-millions a year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Yes Florida has been a powerhouse since the mid 90s for the most part. They've had down years like all the other big time schools, but Florida has been at the top for some time now. They were in a down period before they hired Urban.
> 
> Point taken about the money. It's hard to turn down multi-millions a year.


Alright, that's what I was thinking. 

I think Penn State could be a big risk, big reward situation for Peterson. He can make a boat load of money and restore prestige to the school, much like Urban did. Peterson wouldn't have the access to the top level recruits Urban did/does, but I still think he can recruit well and the Penn State brand still means something. Again, wishful thinking on my part, but hopefully it's more reality than dream in the future.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Penn State just needs another good to great season; that goes a long way toward recruiting. They're still an iconic team, there is no question. And it won't take much to top the Big 10 these days.

I hear talk that Michigan could go after Jim Harbaugh. I'm done defending Rich Rodriguez. That defense was fucking embarrassing this year. Win or lose Saturday, the Wolverines should trade up for Harbaugh. He's done amazing things with so little.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Penn State just needs another good to great season; that goes a long way toward recruiting. They're still an iconic team, there is no question. And it won't take much to top the Big 10 these days.
> 
> I hear talk that Michigan could go after Jim Harbaugh. I'm done defending Rich Rodriguez. That defense was fucking embarrassing this year.


Yeah, I think they can definitely put together good seasons, but they won't be able to contender (which will be capable now with the Big 10 expansion and title game) for the National Championship as long as Joe Pa is head coach. It's a hard pill to swallow, but I just don't think he can get it done. He had his last chance a few years ago with the team that was undefeated heading into Iowa late in the season.

Hopefully this season is it for him, one last hurrah then new regime in 2012.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

DanTheMan07 said:


> By duds do you mean beating Oregon, and losing in the final minute against the Longhorns? Because those are our most recent BCS games..


You didn't see the part where I said BCS title games...Since this is what this is all about


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> I hear talk that Michigan could go after Jim Harbaugh. I'm done defending Rich Rodriguez. That defense was fucking embarrassing this year. Win or lose Saturday, the Wolverines should trade up for Harbaugh. He's done amazing things with so little.


I always been a guy to give a coach 5 years..I hate when Ty was let go so soon at Notre Dame & hate when any coach gets let go so early...If RR gets fired then the team is now even further behind now because the new coach will have to recruit his own style of players different from the ones he has now and as a result, I bet the majority of offense players will want to transfer since they don't fit the new coach's style..If anything, see if a better defensive coach is out there to hire. If not just see if the young guys improve.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> You didn't see the part where I said BCS title games...Since this is what this is all about


Well we won it in 2002, in 06 there was no way you could keep OSU out of the title game, undefeated, beat two teams who were ranked #2 at the time. We threw up a clunker in the title game obviously but it would have been closer if our best player hadn't gotten hurt by the morons on our team who trampled him after he put us up 7. 2007 we didn't deserve to go in, a bunch of teams losing late propelled us in.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh yeah. Fuck the Aggies.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Big slate here for the day after Thanksgiving. Bama/Auburn, Oregon/Zona, and Boise/Nevada. All 3 teams have to be worried, but I only see Auburn as the ones on actual upset alert (if you can call Bama winning an upset).


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If Alabama loses, I'll be stunned..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You haven't seen Cam Newton play have you? It's gonna be a wild one.

Maybe you're using shock value though. I'll shocked if it's not one of the usual crazy, well played SEC games that happen every week on CBS.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> You haven't seen Cam Newton play have you? It's gonna be a wild one.
> 
> Maybe you're using shock value though. I'll shocked if it's not one of the usual crazy, well played SEC games that happen every week on CBS.


I've seen Auburn play South Carolina, LSU, Georgia & Clemson...I'm still not sold that they are better than Alabama


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Their defense is pretty bad I'd agree, but I can't see Bama shutting down Cam Newton if LSU couldn't.

On the other hand, this is a bitter rivalry game. Anything can happen. Plus the pressure is on Auburn. Bama is playing spoiler.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Bama looked really good on that opening drive. Looks like Auburn might have to outscore them to win.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> I can't see Bama shutting down Cam Newton if LSU couldn't.


I can..They did it to Tebow and imo he's way better than Newton


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> Bama looked really good on that opening drive. Looks like Auburn might have to outscore them to win.


Auburn has had to outscore everyone. They don't have a good D.



HeatWave said:


> I can..They did it to Tebow and imo he's way better than Newton


Way better? That seems ridiculous.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh shit, big pass play. Auburn better wake up, or it'll be a blowout by half.

I'm not getting to excited about this one being over, though. Last year it was the same situation, only the other way around (Auburn having the huge lead).

And give me AJ Green over Jones in terms of best WR, Danielson.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Jones and Green are pretty much the same player.

That was beyond pathetic D there on the Jones TD. These SEC games have a tendency to rubber band. Auburn has to get their offense in gear or they will get a serious ass whuppin here.

Blood in the water right now.

EDIT: What a bullshit fucking call. Bama should be punting right now.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't think that was a necessary penalty, and that just helped Bama out, big time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Should be 14-0 with Auburn going three and out again.

That was such a terrible "unsportmanlike" call by the refs.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

That penalty was clearly demoralizing, and the Tide are stepping on Auburn's throat right now. Auburn needs a score on their next drive if they want a shot at winning this game.

Just, wow.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm demoralized by that penalty and I'm not even an Auburn fan, nor playing in the game (obviously).

There is no question it fucked with their heads. Suck it up Auburn or you're fucked.

Oregon vs. Boise State could happen. It becomes more of a reality with every second.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

For some reason, even if Auburn loses today, I feel the BCS will screw Boise + TCU out and have it Oregon/Auburn (assuming Oregon wins out as well) for the NCG.

Not that I want it, but it wouldn't be surprising if the BCS had some dumb shit like that.

And Alabama's Defense is playing lights out. Cam's gonna have to start throwing the ball down field. And when I say start, I mean now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, this looks like the Bama of earlier this year defensively. Everyone is playing their assignments to perfection here. Auburn looks lost on both sides of the ball.

You might be right about snubbing Boise St./TCU but since Auburn play South Carolina in the SEC Championship that win shouldn't mean much at all...assuming they win that game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd laugh if someone like LSU made it, should Auburn lose out. Not because they aren't deserving, but because they could get in despite not even winning their own Division.

And that's a big fumble. Let's hope it shifts the momentum towards Auburn a little. Idrc who wins, I just wanna see a closer game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That rubber band is stretched to its limits. I wouldn't have been surprised if Bama won this, but I didn't think they'd hold Auburn's offense to single digit total yards deep into the 2nd quarter.

EDIT: Auburn has been outplayed but they've also been fucked over by two terrible calls, the unsportsmanlike on the 3rd down that would've made Bama punt and that clear catch on the sideline just before the end of the half.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*At least that TD has made it interesting. 

Auburn has had some pretty bad calls go against them. The penalty and then them not reviewing the pass on the sideline towards the end of the half. 

Brutal stuff.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow I just copied what Brek had said lol*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, well, well, the rubber band didn't snap after all and we got us another great SEC game.



LadyCroft said:


> *Wow I just copied what Brek had said lol*


I'll deal with you later...


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Man, if Auburn wins this game, just give the Heisman to Newton.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's doubtful McElroy knows where he is right now.

EDIT: What a comeback. The Auburn D stepped up big time in the 2nd half. Auburn will be extremely tough to beat at this point.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This just in...


...that Auburn team is pretty good.*


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

Gearing up for Michigan to dominate OSU's life.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Alabama's achilles heel all year has been their faith in McElroy and their lack of faith in Ingram & Richardson; and somehow, they let that come into play with a 24 pt lead and blow it


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well Ingram did have the ball punched out on that long run but I don't disagree with what you're saying. Gotta give credit to the Auburn D, they made plays to help win that game.

Cats up on the Ducks, but like Auburn, the Ducks have been behind too this season.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like Oregon's chances of coming back in this game alot more than I liked Auburn's chances earlier.*



TeaZy said:


> Gearing up for Michigan to dominate OSU's life.


*Did Michigan suddenly find a defense or something?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I think he's in for some disappointment tomorrow. Buckeyes have a habit of ripping out Michigan's heart of late. You need a defense to stop this from happening. Defense doesn't exist in Ann Arbor.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*True. I'm a Kentucky fan so I know a bad defense when I see one.  Michigan's defense might be worse than Kentucky's... and that's saying a lot. lol


Man these guys are sliding all over the field in the Oregon game. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

LadyCroft said:


> *Did Michigan suddenly find a defense or something?*


If Rich Rod would update his twitter every once in a while, I'd tweet him to let me try out for corner or something...

but hey, Michigan kept it close last year..We could've won if Forcier didnt throw all those picks; especially the ones in the endzone, so I believe my Wolverines will be in it at least for 3 1/2 quarters..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Don't get me wrong, I'd LOVE to see Michigan beat t-OSU but I just don't think it will happen. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you just type "t-OSU" for "the Ohio State University"?

I'm pulling for Michigan too, but I'm (EDIT: NOT) seeing how they win unless the defense can make multiple stops.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Did you just type "t-OSU" for "the Ohio State University"?
> 
> I'm pulling for Michigan too, but I'm seeing how they win unless the defense can make multiple stops.


*I can't think of anything else the "t" might stand for. 


And that was a TERRIBLE flag against Arizona. Wow!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm looking at you sideways now.

So you got Kentucky/Tennessee tomorrow?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah, but it'll probably end the same way it has ended the last 25 years... again because of a horrible defense on Kentucky's part. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

But Tennessee lacks shower discipline this year. Never know what'll happen when that's the case. All bets are off.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> But Tennessee lacks shower discipline this year. Never know what'll happen when that's the case. All bets are off.


*Maybe Kentucky can throw some soap at them and it'll confuse them since they wouldn't know what it is. 

A foreign substance... so to speak.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice. What time is that game? I can't find it here.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*11 am your time.*


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

OSU - UM isnt going to be pretty tomorrow. Michigan will probably pull a Lions tomorrow and hang in there for a quarter and a half making us think it will be a close game...but when its all said and done theyll lose by 30+.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Um...Boise State you silly Broncos. WTF?

EDIT: Wow...what a run.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Shits pretty intense

edit

fihjnbkjpoeireohijerpkhpierjhrejh

holy damn that throw and catch wowowowowow
FG ftw?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I CAN'T FUCKING BELIEVE WHAT I JUST SAW.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

holy shit. incredible game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lmao wow.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm totally fucking speechless he missed that.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

omfggggggggggggg
he missed
Russo Swerve up my ass

disgjwerjhioehreh how'd he miss?????????


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This game is SICK!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*nice play by the QB there. The blitz game from his right so he threw it to the right... just as he should. Good stuff.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh shit. That kicker is back on the field...

EDIT: omfg


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

OH MY FUCKING GOD :lmao


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

lmfao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh....MIGOD!


He missed AGAIN!


ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME!!!



wow





I feel sorry for the guy now. *


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

You have got to be kidding me


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fucking wow. Boise State, former BCS buster just got busted.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Really wouldn't be surprised to see Boise be unranked, or below 20th at least.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm stunned at what I have just witnessed.

Literally stunned.*


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

fuuuuckkkk. i wanted boise and tcu to face teams from AQ conferences.

boise kicker must feel good.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I've never seen a kicker miss two consecutive straight on chip shots like that.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Somewhere in Texas there's a team loving this.*


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

It's lynchin' time...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I've never seen a kicker miss two consecutive straight on chip shots like that.


*A senior kicker, non-the-less. 

And a red-shirt freshman steps up and drills it. 


wow*


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

WWF said:


> Really wouldn't be surprised to see Boise be unranked, or below 20th at least.


?????


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I think WWF means when the new BCS rankings come out. They're gonna drop very far.



LadyCroft said:


> *Somewhere in Texas there's a team loving this.*


Fort Worth is partying tonight no doubt. I don't see the top two losing now though.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Feel so bad for that kid
Seriously has to be on suicide watch or witness protection


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> I think WWF means when the new BCS rankings come out. They're gonna drop very far.


Indeed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I feel bad for Derek. *


----------



## timfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Fuck you Brazelton


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

nevada was 19 in bcs with loss to hawaii. would be pretty stupid for boise to drop farther then where they were with better wins + not nearly as bad a loss.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

They're still going to fall out of the top 15 or so, especially with all of the uncertainty and shit around non-AQ schools.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

yea that makes more sense than "unranked or 20th at least"

also must say i cant wait for uconns bcs bowl game.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Not much difference between 15th and 20th.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There really isn't. I didn't take what you said so literally. They're in for a big drop in the rankings.

My dream BCS Apocalypse is delayed again...


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

utah is 20th with a .196. nebraska is 15 with .442.

yeah no difference. that would be an insane drop.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The difference has little to do with their current ranking. Nebraska has a shot at a BCS Bowl seeing as they'll play for the Big 12 Title. Utah won't be doing anything special.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

MrMister said:


> The difference has little to do with their current ranking. Nebraska has a shot at a BCS Bowl seeing as they'll play for the Big 12 Title. Utah won't be doing anything special.


a drop all the way down to the utahs of the world(who get blown out by ND) would be pretty stupid after losing one game to a top 20 team on the road where if thei kicker makes a fg we aren't talking about this. that's all i'm saying. i know being 15th or 20th in bcs means dick in the grand scheme of things anyway.

idk why i'm arguing about this. it's a pretty stupid thing to even argue about.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Especially considering we pretty much agree.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I feel bad for Derek. *


Thanks. I actually went to bed around halftime (had to get up at 5:30 the next morning) and we were up 24-7. Woke up to find that we lost. Not the best way to start my morning.

This was seemingly our best year in terms of possibly making it to the BCS Championship (even though that was a huge stretch in itself) because we had so many returning seniors. 

But losses happen. Yeah it sucks, but Nevada was the better team last night, and definitely not a "sister of the poor". I'm glad that our loss came to another WAC team, as I think there have been years where there are teams from the conference that sometimes get overlooked.

I'm still a Bronco fan. I still think they're a good team. But I am sad that it looks like they won't be going to a good bowl this year. But there is always next year.


I will say that after the games yesterday, I'm looking forward to Oregon/Auburn even more than I was before.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

At least you didn't have to see the two missed kicks. It was almost painful to watch and I'm not a Boise State fan, especially after that incredible diving bomb.

On a lighter note, did anyone notice that Oregon's cheerleaders were extraordinarily good looking?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Boise should still be put in a good bowl game. Nobody wants to see them destroy a poor Mountain West or MAC team in the Humanitarian Bowl. No one. I'd still take them over at least 95% of the teams on a neutral field.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yep, good teams get upset all the time. Last night it was Boise State's turn to be upset by an upstart. That's the burden of being one of the best.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Lets go Buckeyes..


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

This is where things will bust loose. Buckeyes make it 17-7...watch Michigan turn it over now on the next possession.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You were right. Turnover on downs.

I really wanted Michigan to score there to make this a game.


----------



## IJ (Oct 29, 2010)

UofM's Defense is looking decent today, Special teams and O need work :/


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

There offense doesn't need work, they need to stop calling runs to players other then Robinson, and sit DropTree on the bench. But hey I'm not complaining


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

MrMister said:


> You were right. Turnover on downs.
> 
> I really wanted Michigan to score there to make this a game.


haha 

lol here we go...TD OSU. Let the romp begin. Wouldnt be suprised if they find a way to get another one in by the half.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well there's your legit turnover. 

This game is over.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Damn, Michigan looks awful.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

If Michigan could beat other teams like they beat themselves, they'd be a BCS title contender


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Good ole Tate giving us memories of last years game


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Well that was short lived... until it gets reviewed


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> If Michigan could beat other teams like they beat themselves, they'd be a BCS title contender


This was a great post sir. I laughed. 

Why is Tate Forcier playing again? I missed why Robinson is out due to distractions here at home.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Flagged for giving a sign to the crowd? :lmao


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> This was a great post sir. I laughed.
> 
> Why is Tate Forcier playing again? I missed why Robinson is out due to distractions here at home.


Something happened to his hand


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Hand injury. No ice or tape though...to quote the field reporter.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

PDBuckeyes

Nike gloves w/ this uni are designed to make an O, players doing that, getting 15yd penalties 

:lmao


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was not holding. That was a great fucking block. He stayed with that cleanly for like 40 yards.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yep, don't know what they saw there.. The guy on Michigan was actually holding onto Dane's face mask, but w.e, game is over.

We'll miss you in Ohio, Rich Rod, it was a good run.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> Why is Tate Forcier playing again? I missed why Robinson is out due to distractions here at home.


Shoelace dislocated some fingers...

Roy Roundtree screwed us royally this game..Shoelace had the offense moving but drop balled + no kicker worth a penny is a deadly compound when your offense must be perfect in every aspect


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Jim Tressel 9-1 against Michigan, 6 straight big 10 titles.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Not sure exactly what the stats are of Ohio State's dominance but the 6 straight titles doesn't include this year right?

The jury is still out.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Michigan State= BIG TEN CHAMPS BABY!!!!!1!!!111!!!

11-1 is nothing to scoff at. This is a very special team, and Mark Dantonio should get a lot of credit. Should be in contention for COTY, not only in the Big 10, but nationally as well.

Was quite nervewracking at the end, but like they have been all year, they found a way to win. 

Sadly they're gonna be spending their time at the Captial One Bowl celebrating their Championship win instead of at a BCS Bowl. Thank god we're getting a championship game next year.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Not sure exactly what the stats are of Ohio State's dominance but the 6 straight titles doesn't include this year right?
> 
> The jury is still out.


We got a share of the big 10 title no matter what since we won and MSU won, so it counts as a title I guess.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wait what? So you guys share the title but only one goes to the Rose Bowl? Fuck that.

Congrats on sharing the title then I guess.

A championship game can still have this clusterfuck. Once again, the Big 12 South had this similar situation two years ago.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> A championship game can still have this clusterfuck. Once again, the Big 12 South had this similar situation two years ago.


If this same situation happens next year, Wisconsin vs. MSU would be the B10 championship game since Wisconsin & OSU play in the same division and Badgers hold tie-breaker over them...


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The division split does make more sense than the Big 12 did, but there is still a chance other teams could be in a three way tie.

It's a definite improvement over what you guys have now for sure.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, but then you don't have the option of having 3 different teams calling themselves champion. At least with a CC there's one definitive champion (for the most part).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I keep forgetting about this "shared" title. That's completely foreign to me. 

Like I said, it's an obvious improvement to what you have now.

EDIT: Checked back into that Wisconsin game (watching LSU/Arkansas) and noticed the case of whoop ass that the Badgers opened up. Impressive.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Saw TCU was only up 14 at half on New Mexico, so I watched a little bit of it, until NM fumbled and TCU answered with a TD, followed by a TD on the next drive.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Wisconisn lookin like Oregon or something...That team has been playing possessed the past few weeks

Minnesota beat Iowa...ewww


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Iowa totally gave up then. Not surprised, they seem like some heartless folks. I know I'm being extreme, but fuck man, they could've done something this year.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Fuck that share of a conference title nonsense. Can't believe they haven't come up with a tiebreaker system yet, but then again, these are the same people behind the BCS so what do you expect?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> Fuck that share of a conference title nonsense. Can't believe they haven't come up with a tiebreaker system yet, but then again, these are the same people behind the BCS so what do you expect?


Technically they did come up with a tie-breaker system, its called a conference championship game lol

but seriously, how else can you break the tie? Wisconsin is the highest ranked, how could you justify them being the higher ranked but give MSU the outright title even though they beat the Badgers or give the title to Wisconsin or OSU?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I heard point differential b/w common opponents as a theory, but I wouldn't like that because that would support running it up on bad teams late.

And why couldn't THIS Iowa team show up about 6 weeks ago?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Big Ten wont have to worry about this next year.. FINALLY.

But then again it could happen like it did in the Big 12 so who knows. lol


Really the only way they can do it when there is more than two teams is go by ranking. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I think next year the tie-breaker goes by: 1. Division record 2. Cross-over division record 3.Conference record 4. BCS ranking

I may be wrong, but I thought they said it would go something like that..


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I hate how my game on ABC is ND/USC. I could give two shits about these teams. I want the Bedlam Bowl, dammit.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^I concur...It's like seeing two armless ppl try to fight each other(Not that I've ever witnessed it)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Bedlam is pretty heated at the moment. OU up 14-10.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Good catch by Notre Dame. Oklahoma and Oklahoma state going to be an interesting game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*USC stadium is about half empty. :lmao
*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

USC fans frontrunning?

I'm shocked. Just shocked, I say.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's amazing... I know. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Stadium isnt empty, just quiet..Doesnt help with Matt Barkley (the one bright spot of the whole entire program) not playing


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You guys are missing a pretty damn good here in Stillwater. Sorry you're suffering ND.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> Report: Miami Hurricanes fire coach Randy Shannon -


I thought this was the return of the "U" this season..so sad


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Georgia/Georgia Tech has been a pretty good back and forth right now.

Was hoping Penn State would've pulled the upset today. Hopefully they get to a bowl this year. Auburn just needs to get by South Carolina next week, then we can march on to the National Title, so WAR EAGLE baby.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm glad he's gone, he was nothing special. Need to get somebody who's willing to recruit the 'dirtier' players, which he didn't. It's how Miami rose in the 80's, and it needs to happen again.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice drop :lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

WWF said:


> I'm glad he's gone, he was nothing special. Need to get somebody who's willing to recruit the 'dirtier' players, which he didn't. It's how Miami rose in the 80's, and it needs to happen again.


:no:




USC losing to the Irish = Heads are gonna roll


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Big win for Notre dame and there seniors with a win on the road in USC.

Good game between Oklahoma and Oklahoma state going on.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Fuck you ABC for not giving me bonus coverage of the Bedlam Bowl. C*nts.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I can't fucking stand Brent Musberger. He is such a Sooner homer.

He's pretty much called the game over in OU's favor twice, yet the Cowboys are only down by 3 as of right now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

sucks to find a stream for the game now when the game is basically over..smh


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I think OU/OSU is trying to be the Big 12's equivalent of the Illinois/Michigan game earlier this year. A lot of points, and no D.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

40 pts in 4th quarter alone?...unheard of


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Randy Shannon deserves better. His players aren't getting arrested, and did he well to combat the mess he walked into.

I'm sure Miami will bring in someone to return them to their former 'glory' days.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's strange to have no power in Florida at all. I can't remember a time when that was the case. Same with California.

Texas has TCU still.:side:


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Mikey Damage said:


> Randy Shannon deserves better. His players aren't getting arrested, and did he well to combat the mess he walked into.
> 
> I'm sure Miami will bring in someone to return them to their former 'glory' days.


No big name coach wants that job..Moving it to the Dolphins stadium was the nail in the coffin imo


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I think Gus Mahlzan, the OC from Auburn, could be a GREAT fit. He already recruits in the area anyways, and knows what it needs, offensively to win games in the SEC, which is miles better then the ACC. I'm sure he'd be licking his lips for this job, simply because of the pool of talent that's coming out of Florida/Georgia/Alabama/Louisiana/Texas area. Would be my first option of guys that haven't established themselves already.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

^^^The U historically runs a pro-style offense..I don't think they'd want to change that


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

So did UM, until they got RichRod. While he's been quite awful, it's because he can't recruit a competent defense.

And if that's the case, Don Treadwell (MSU's OC) runs a pro style and actually had some experience coaching this year, including helping coach that win over Wisconsin while Dantonio was still at the hospital. MSU's offenses have been quite good for the past few years and could be a good choice, although I wouldn't want to see him go.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rumors are going around that Jon Gruden is the new coach. That's fucking awesome if he is, I love the guy.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good get him off the TV on Monday Night Football. Oh shit, never mind they'll replace him with Matt Millen.

Gruden seems a good fit in Miami, no question.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Gruden is pretty good on MNF, imo. I'm kind of worried though, because he's never been that good of a talent scout, based off of his draft classes. Hopefully he just had shitty scouts or something.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah he's good on MNF. I just wanted to take a shot at Matt Millen with that bit.

Scouting and recruiting is half the game. I'd think he'd be a great recruiter so he just needs competent scouts.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

I like how both Wisconsin + OSU have a worse SOS yet will be going BCS bowling over MSU.

This is a _great_ system, people.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I hope you aren't just now noticing how fucked up the BCS is, or polls for that matter.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm quite surprised Gruden didn't wait till the offseason and look for an NFL job, tbh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So it's official down there? I haven't heard anything about it save what you've said. Not saying you're wrong, there just aren't any reports.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> So did UM, until they got RichRod. While he's been quite awful, it's because he can't recruit a competent defense.


Well RR was hired due to Michigan's previous issues against the spread(Loss to App St & blowout against Oregon)..a can't beat so join em thing...Miami probably doesn't feel they need to change and shouldn't...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

MrMister said:


> I hope you aren't just now noticing how fucked up the BCS is, or polls for that matter.


I always knew it was, but now it actually has some impact on me, because State is involved for once.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Perfect Poster said:


> I always knew it was, but now it actually has some impact on me, because State is involved for once.


Sucks ass doesn't it. Playoff please.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> I hope you aren't just now noticing how fucked up the BCS is, or polls for that matter.


-Most first noticed it in 2002 when Nebraska got lucked into the Rose Bowl even though they didnt even play in the B12 title game
-More noticed it in I think 2005 when Texas went to the Rose Bowl & even though Cal was ranked ahead of Texas at #4, they went to the Holiday Bowl
-Even more noticed it in 2004 when Oklahoma got blown out by Kansas St in the B12 championship game and still got to play for the BCS title


Eventually, everybody will get the picture...


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Perfect Poster said:


> I like how both Wisconsin + OSU have a worse SOS yet will be going BCS bowling over MSU.
> 
> This is a _great_ system, people.


To be honest though, if there was no system and someone just asked me to rank those 3 based on performance...i would actually say Wisconsin, Ohio St, then MSU. I actually dont mind the BCS as much as most, in this instance...i do think it got it right. Yes, MSU defeated Wisconsin at home, but Wisconsin not only beat Ohio St but also won at Iowa...a game in which MSU got trounced in. That was a common opponent at a common site, with a vastly different result. I think the Badgers have the more impressive wins. Ohio St also won at Iowa. All MSU really has is the Wisconsin game. Had that Iowa/MSU been a close game, maybe the Spartans wouldve had a better shot. But getting killed like they did there was really no way to recover in the voting. 

So in conclusion, Wisconsin had the biggest wins, MSU had the worst loss, and Ohio St is somewhere in the middle. Thats why i think the BCS got it right.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

MrMister said:


> So it's official down there? I haven't heard anything about it save what you've said. Not saying you're wrong, there just aren't any reports.


There were tons of rumors and reports (hell, even contract specifics were leaked), but Peter King says he's not the coach and Gruden himself said he's committed to ESPN and MNF for now. Well, that was a waste of time.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

WWF said:


> There were tons of rumors and reports (hell, even contract specifics were leaked), but Peter King says he's not the coach and Gruden himself said he's committed to ESPN and MNF for now. Well, that was a waste of time.


Fuckin Boo. Sucks to get your hopes up only to have it the f'n carpet pulled out from under you.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Indeed, it is. Hey, Jimmy Johnson is available!


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I hate goddamn college football and it's all because of the BCS system.

I swear, any hopes I had for the sport just about died when Boise lost. My only hope now is that Oregon and/or Auburn lose, because if they don't, then there will yet again be "no reason" (yeah, right.) to abolish the current, inadequate, system.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

EvoLution™ said:


> I hate goddamn college football and it's all because of the BCS system.
> 
> I swear, any hopes I had for the sport just about died when Boise lost. My only hope now is that Oregon and/or Auburn lose, because if they don't, then there will yet again be "no reason" (yeah, right.) to abolish the current, inadequate, system.


Boise or TCU winning it all wont abolish the system..4 or 5 powerhouses consistently going undefeated each year will


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Or everyone having one loss.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

EvoLution™ said:


> I hate goddamn college football and it's all because of the BCS system.
> 
> I swear, any hopes I had for the sport just about died when Boise lost. My only hope now is that Oregon and/or Auburn lose, because if they don't, then there will yet again be "no reason" (yeah, right.) to abolish the current, inadequate, system.


there will never be a reason b/c it will never change. your hopes should have died awhile ago. there's too many complications with adding a playoff system(unless they just pay the players which will never happen).


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The system changed to the BCS so its possible it could change again. A playoff is highly unlikely though even though it's clearly the best system in a perfect world. It create problems as well so it's not perfect either. The biggest problem would be the rich get richer. That's always a bad idea.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

the system changed to the bcs b/c that's the way for schools/conferences/ncaa to make the most money. they won't go away from it now.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

A playoff would make more money for fewer schools. A lot more money too. But again, that's the rich getting richer.

A collegiate playoff would rival the NFL playoffs easily in popularity.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

they would lose tons of money from the regular season where they would have to remove atleast 2 or 3 games from each teams regular season schedule and then only the teams that get into the 8 team playoff would get that money back. the lower schools who make millions of dollars from facing the big bcs schools wouldn't make that money b/c the bcs teams wouldn't schedule them with 10 game schedules. basically no one is winning out of this unless they pay the players keep the 13 game schedules and then add the playoff games which is highly, highly unlikely.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well you'd have to do more than 8 teams in the playoff. But yeah the little guys are royally screwed, there is no question. That's a bad thing. I still dream of a playoff though even though it's futile and will most likely never see the light of day.

I have no problem with paying the players, but that certainly won't be happening any time soon. And by any time soon, that's pretty much a certain never. What I want and reality definitely don't jive here.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> there will never be a reason b/c it will never change. your hopes should have died awhile ago. there's too many complications with adding a playoff system(unless they just pay the players which will never happen).


Oh don't get me wrong, they died a while ago. To the point where I don't even see it as a legitimate sport anymore. I should've been more specific and said "my hopes for this season," but... yeah.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

They should still have bowl games but each conference has a team that goes to the playoffs depending on record with one or so independent going as well.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

I wouldnt support anything more than an 8 team playoff, in fact, i'd prefer it just be the top 4 going at it. Perhaps the biggest appeal of college football, at least for me, is the feeling that every game in the season is pretty much must win. Thats the draw. When you start talking about a 16 team playoff, you kill that completely. A team with 2 losses should have no business even sniffing a national championship. As i said, i even think 8 is probably too much. Top 4, all it is is 1 extra game.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

I looked up Boise State and some of the biggest tags are if the kicker has attempted suicide or not.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

Mr.King said:


> They should still have bowl games but each conference has a team that goes to the playoffs depending on record with one or so independent going as well.


The problem though is what incentive are you giving teams to toughen up their non-conference games? I really dont feel sorry for someone like TCU when you see Tennessee Tech on their schedule. Learn your lesson and start bringing it if you wanna prove yourself. The BCS forces you to up the ante...that quality isnt something that should be eliminated. If we're just sending all division winners to a tourney then why the hell would a team like i dont know...Miami...even bother scheduling Ohio St? (and vice versa) Teams would just schedule pancakes for all their non conference games. Why risk a loss when winning your division is all that matters? But if you just send the top 4 BCS teams, i think you get the best of everything.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Mr.King said:


> I looked up Boise State and some of the biggest tags are if the kicker has attempted suicide or not.


No kidding. He must feel like absolute shit.

8 team playoff is about as far as I would go, because usually there's not much controversy past that. Keep the bowl games happening so that the money still goes through, but it's just that 7 certain games will mean more. Destroy (literally, fucking smash with a sledgehammer or blow up or something) the BCS computers and let the two main polls decide the rankings, just as it should be.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

TCU to the Big East.

Lock them in as Big East winners for the next 5 years or so.



Barry_Darsow said:


> The problem though is what incentive are you giving teams to toughen up their non-conference games? I really dont feel sorry for someone like TCU when you see Tennessee Tech on their schedule. Learn your lesson and start bringing it if you wanna prove yourself. The BCS forces you to up the ante...that quality isnt something that should be eliminated. If we're just sending all division winners to a tourney then why the hell would a team like i dont know...Miami...even bother scheduling Ohio St? (and vice versa) Teams would just schedule pancakes for all their non conference games. Why risk a loss when winning your division is all that matters? But if you just send the top 4 BCS teams, i think you get the best of everything.


Problem is TCU and Boise have to take on schools like Tennessee Tech because most of the big dogs don't want to fuck with them. There isn't a line of big name schools just savoring at the mouth to take on TCU or Boise.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

-Mystery- said:


> TCU to the Big East.
> 
> Lock them in as Big East winners for the next 5 years or so.
> 
> ...


I dont really buy that. I bet there wouldnt be an issue with that if those teams, in particular TCU, were willing to step up and play those big teams on the road. TCU's non-conference schedule was garbage this season. Oregon St at home isnt going to make your case. Either prove yourself or stop whining. TCU got games at Texas and at Oklahoma in 07 and 08 respectively, and got beaten handily. I highly doubt if TCU sought out tough games that these teams would deny them. Instead, TCU probably figured fuck that lets try and protect our record. Boise i give credit to as they at least tried going to Va Tech, it was just unfortunate for them that the Hokies decided to lose to James Madison. People never viewed that win the same.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's no point in a 4 team playoff. We already have that for the most part.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

How do you figure?

A 4 team playoff keeps the BCS intact but gives it a little margin for error. Had Boise St won, we wouldve had a playoff, in theory, of Auburn (1) vs TCU(4), and Oregon(2) vs Boise St(3). Winners then meet. I dont get what you mean at all by saying this is what we have now.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd take the top 10 teams and have a playoff with them..Top 2 teams get a bye...Final 4 play at one BCS site


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well first off Barry, you're keeping the BCS? WTF and why? If you have a playoff, you barely even need polls.

Polls fucking suck. There should be nothing subjective in football. Subjective is for gymnastics. This is part of the reason the NFL is so popular. Shit is decided on the field by the players and coaches and not some douche like you and me.

The four game playoff is too much like what we have now. It amounts to one more game; this is not really a change, you're just adding more game. What about Wisconsin? What about Ohio State? What about Oklahoma? LSU? Arkansas? It's entirely possible those teams could beat Auburn, Oregon, TCU, or Boise State. Auburn, Oregon, and TCU, while really good, are flawed just like everyone else. Those flaws can be exploited. Most teams in the top 12 can beat one another, and we should have a system that facilitates this.

What happens if there are five one loss teams, or five undefeated teams (unlikely but possible)?

The amount of losses you have doesn't mean shit. There are wild card teams that have won the Super Bowl. It doesn't matter how you start out or if you falter along the way, it matters how you end. That's what football is all about.


EDIT: Oh yeah, TCU to the Big East is great for TCU and the Big East. The Big East finally gets a legit power and TCU can get its automatic bid if they can keep it rolling. Texas Christian ftw.


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Well first off Barry, you're keeping the BCS? WTF and why? If you have a playoff, you barely even need polls.
> 
> Polls fucking suck. There should be nothing subjective in football. Subjective is for gymnastics. This is part of the reason the NFL is so popular. Shit is decided on the field by the players and coaches and not some douche like you and me.
> 
> ...


This is about protecting the thrill and unmatched excitement of the college football regular season. I think you may be missing that point im trying to make. Take the Boise St/Nevada finish for example. Lets say the NCAA had a 16 game playoff. Would you have felt nearly as into that game, knowing that Boise in all likelihood would still qualify for a playoff even if they lost? Theres no way in hell. Alot of people probably wouldnt have even watched. College football is unique in the fact that every game on the slate is critical as far as title implications go. This is not something i want taken away just to allow some teams that really dont deserve a shot at the national title a chance. Does someone like Virginia Tech, who lost to James Madison at home, really deserve ANY chance whatsoever for a national title? 

A 4 team playoff i think is a compromise. I dont think the system is flawless by any means, but I trust the system enough to come up with the 4 teams that should get their shot. This ensures that teams will still try and schedule tough non-conference games in hopes that they will still have a chance even if they lose once. Usually, every year there are maybe one or two teams at the most that people whine about and try to make a case for. Expanding it to 4 gives the system a margin for error. As i said before, i MIGHT begrudginly be willing to accept an 8 teamer, but its an emphatic hell no to anything bigger. Protect the thrill of the regular season i say. Im certainly not losing sleep over 2 loss LSU, Arkansas, and Oklahoma not getting their "deserved" shot. And as for the 1-lossers, i think the BCS has them in the right order.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd rather they keep it the way it is than go to a four team playoff. That really decides nothing more than we already get. I think any team in the top 12 could win a tournament. It would be fun to watch, that's for sure.



On a side not, it looks like TCU is moving to the Big East... and good for them. 

Although I see nothing east about Forth Worth Texas... other than it being East Texas. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Fort Worth is where the West begins darlin. Definitely nothing East about it.

@Barry:

Yep, Boise State vs. Nevada would be a casualty, but do you watch the SEC? Every week is an incredible game. Every week is a playoff game. Every week is Boise State vs. Nevada (ok they don't have endings like that, but they do have great endings).

Records are WAY overrated in college football. It's not like in the NFL where you play incredible talent every week. There are cream puffs littered all across everyone's schedules. Auburn could've lost quite a few games this year. Of course they didn't, but they aren't miles ahead of everyone else. Oregon plays in the PAC 10, a conference that well...they are really good teams, but they aren't among the elite.

I do like your argument about the regular season. That's why I'm such a huge fan of SEC football. It's like watching an eleven week playoff. However, while the regular season would lose importance, it'd still be important. However the post season, which no one really gives a fuck about save the Title Game, would raise to unseen heights in this sport.

What if Boise State vs. Nevada occurs in an actual do or die playoff atmosphere?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*One thing I like about the BCS is it's do or die for TCU and Boise every week. That being said, the competition they play, week in and week out isn't very good. That should be changing for TCU since they are joining the Big East...



.... oh wait a minute.... nevermind. 



*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

At least TCU will get credit and a BCS bid.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

TCU will struggle in Big East...Big East arent juggernauts by any stretch of the imagination but back to back weeks of teams like UConn, Cincy, West-V and Pitt is totally different than playing San Diego State, Air Force, BYU on a weekly basis...The talent pool is a step above and TCU & Boise had the luxury of only having to "Get up" 2-3 times a year for a decent team because most games they knew they could literally walk on the field and intimate lesser schools in their conference..


----------



## Barry_Darsow (Apr 17, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Fort Worth is where the West begins darlin. Definitely nothing East about it.
> 
> @Barry:
> 
> ...


I do watch some SEC ball, and yes they do produce very good games....but being emotionally invested in the outcome is something thats important to me. I think this is the point where we differ, as im huge on records/outcomes and not just the gameplay itself. Seeing an unbeaten team play with their season and title hopes on the line is where its at for me. Doesnt get any better, for example, than seeing South Carolina beat Alabama. Had i known there was a playoff upcoming anyway, i wouldnt have cared nearly as much about the game.

As it stands, if Oregon and Auburn play, while i agree that they arent necessarily head and shoulders above the rest....they are the two teams that weathered the storms (cliche alert!) and got the jobs done. They did what the other teams couldnt do, and against good opposition. This is something that should be rewarded....more so than just giving the top seeds of a tournament. (which makes me wonder, if you dont have a poll system..how would even decide the seeds..) Of course, i probably just jinxed Oregon with all of this by the way. Leave it to the Beavers now.

As for the Boise St/Nevada part, i dont think i'd be more into the finish than i already was. Plus, i'd probably be really irritated anyway the whole game knowing that Nevada didnt really deserve to be in a playoff cause they lost to Hawaii


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

Good to see TCU in the Big East.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Barry_Darsow said:


> I do watch some SEC ball, and yes they do produce very good games....but being emotionally invested in the outcome is something thats important to me. I think this is the point where we differ, as im huge on records/outcomes and not just the gameplay itself. Seeing an unbeaten team play with their season and title hopes on the line is where its at for me. Doesnt get any better, for example, than seeing South Carolina beat Alabama. Had i known there was a playoff upcoming anyway, i wouldnt have cared nearly as much about the game.
> 
> As it stands, if Oregon and Auburn play, while i agree that they arent necessarily head and shoulders above the rest....they are the two teams that weathered the storms (cliche alert!) and got the jobs done. They did what the other teams couldnt do, and against good opposition. This is something that should be rewarded....more so than just giving the top seeds of a tournament. (which makes me wonder, if you dont have a poll system..how would even decide the seeds..) Of course, i probably just jinxed Oregon with all of this by the way. Leave it to the Beavers now.
> 
> As for the Boise St/Nevada part, i dont think i'd be more into the finish than i already was. Plus, i'd probably be really irritated anyway the whole game knowing that Nevada didnt really deserve to be in a playoff cause they lost to Hawaii


I didn't mean Boist St/Nevada literally, I meant that crazy, wild ending in a playoff scenario. We'd talk about it forever. We'll forget this Boise St/Nevada game in a few years.

As for something like South Carolina and Alabama, it's all about perspective. While it was great at the time, it turned out to not be that big of a deal since Bama lost two more times. That game will be forgotten. I still get where you're coming from and it's hard for me dispute what you're saying because I too love that about college football.

I'm all about the emotion of the game too. I invest that as well, but the records and rankings don't really matter to me because it's all arbitrary nonsense. What matters is what happens on that Saturday in Madison, or Austin, or Gainesville. That's probably mostly why I want a playoff, so this shit can be decided on the field with little controversy. If the regular season loses some importance, that's an acceptable casualty for me. The regular season will still be important. The major rivalries will still matter.

I'm convinced the controversy is a HUGE reason why we'll keep the BCS for the long haul. I mean here we are discussing it.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Shoelace was voted B10 offensive player of the year by coaches & media...Odd part was coaches left him off the all-conference 1st & 2nd team


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

> The University of Alabama has fired an employee who played songs aimed at Auburn quarterback Cameron Newton before the Iron Bowl.
> 
> University spokeswoman Debbie Lane said Monday that the part-time staffer was fired for the unauthorized songs. "Take the Money and Run" and "Son of a Preacher Man" were played while Newton and the Tigers warmed up.


:lmao


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So NCAA ruled that yeah Newton's dad did shop his son and ask for money but Newton didn't know about it? Maybe it would sound more believable if Newton didn't first commit to Mississippi St. & days later de-commit and join Auburn


----------



## Bogey (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm sick of college sports. It's my belief that if these teams were separate from the schools and there was no restrictions related to amateurism most athletes wouldn't bother with school. Cam Newton pretty much shopped himself to different schools to play football.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well there will be no shocking upsets unless South Carolina mounts a legendary comeback (not happening).

So it will indeed be Auburn vs. Oregon for all the marbles in January.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Oregon is gonna rip Auburn apart tbh.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'd expect an absurd high scoring game. Neither will be able to stop one another.

It'll be a blowout if one team turns the ball over often. Both offenses are extremely good.

Auburn has played much better teams. They're far more battle tested than Oregon. The Ducks do seem to be one of the better offense I've ever seen, but it's hard to know how good they really are playing in the Pac 10.

Thinking Oregon will rip apart Auburn without turnovers seems a bit ridiculous to me.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Never been highly impressed with Auburn's defense and Oregon's offense is pretty much unstoppable. Both will put up points, but I don't see it being a close shoot out. Something like 49-35, Oregon.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Auburn's offense is unstoppable too. It put up huge numbers and points against LSU and Bama, two teams light years better than anything Oregon has faced.

Oregon has no answers for Cam Newton. No one does. I like Auburn's D vs Oregon's offense more than Oregeon's D vs. Auburn's offense.

Stopping Oregon is having the athletes and playing assignments. Cam Newton causes assignment breakdowns and failures. If you have the speed, which Auburn does, Oregon can be stopped. There is no answer, talent wise, for Cam Newton.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Auburn's defense is too spotty to stop a juggernaut like Oregon, it's just not gonna happen. Oregon is gonna put up points at will on them. Didn't Auburn give up 30-some points to Georgia a few weeks ago, at home? 

I got Cam choking in the championship game. It's just a gut feeling I have. I think the pressure of the championship game and all the spotlight being on him heading into the game is gonna be too much weight. I don't see him stepping up and thriving like Vince Young did several years ago.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So it's just based on a gut feeling and not anything rational. I dig it. Auburn will score at will too. It's seem short sighted to think anything other than that. There just aren't athletes on Oregon's defense that can handle the mathcup problems Auburn possesses.

Oregon's D is terrible too and they haven't played anybody except Stanford. No clue how good Stanford is either since they're in the suspect Pac 10. It's entirely possible that Oregon's offense seems better than it really is since they're in the Pac 10. It's doubtful this is the case with Auburn since they play in the much stronger SEC.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Yeah, I don't know, just can't explain it. All eyes are gonna be on Newton, all the pressure lies on him. Not to mention, he'll probably be winning he Heisman too so that's gonna add more eyes and pressure to him. 

Yeah, I'm not crazy about Oregon's defense either and think Auburn is gonna put at least 35 on it. However, I think Oregon's offense is just unstoppable and Newton isn't gonna be able to outscore the top rated offense by himself. Cam's gonna need some help, but I don't know if he's gonna get it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well that's just the thing that makes Cam Newton so goddamn scary, he opens up so many plays for everyone else, and he's got a dangerously accurate arm. What I mean by that is that he can kill you on play action deep.

We'll see come January. I think it's gonna be a shootout which could go either way. One or two stops or turn over here or there will be the difference. I favor Auburn because of who they've played and how they've won games. If they get down early, I won't be shocked if they come back and win.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

HeatWave said:


> So NCAA ruled that yeah Newton's dad did shop his son and ask for money but Newton didn't know about it? Maybe it would sound more believable if Newton didn't first commit to Mississippi St. & days later de-commit and join Auburn


I love how everyone focused in on the money, and not the fact that the guy transferred because he was going to be kicked out for cheating in school. Maybe they should look more into his grades for why he should be ineligible. This is COLLEGE football afterall.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It seems as if Urban Meyer has resigned. 




GAINESVILLE, Fla. (AP)—Florida football coach Urban Meyer is stepping down after the Gators appearance in the Outback Bowl.

The 46-year-old Meyer led Florida to two national titles but began to show the strain of his high-profile job last season when he briefly quit in December but then returned the next day. He cited health concerns last year when he quit. He had been hospitalized with chest pains after the Gators lost to Alabama in last season’s Southeastern Conference championship game.

This time he did not mention his health being an issue.

“At this time in my life, however, I fully grasp the sacrifices my 24/7 profession has demanded of me, and I know it is time to put my focus on my family and life away from the field. The decision to step down was a difficult one,” he said in a statement released by the school Wednesday. “But, after spending more than two decades motivating and celebrating the young men I’ve been so proud to coach, I relish the opportunity to cheer for my three terrific kids as they compete in their own respective sports.”

AOL FanHouse first reported the resignation.

This season has been a struggle for the Gators, who finished the regular season at 7-5 overall and 4-4 in the SEC. A 31-7 drubbing at Florida State on Nov. 27 gave Florida five regular-season losses for the first time since 1988.

Still, the Gators will play Penn State in the Outback Bowl on Jan. 1.

“It’s been an honor and privilege to have Urban Meyer be our football coach for six years,” Florida athletic director Jeremy Foley said in a statement. “He has given everything he has to this institution and we are grateful for the experiences.”

Click to expand...

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=ap-florida-meyerresigns
*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was kinda shocked for a second, then I remembered his health issues.

He had a great run, one of the best in recent memory, and one of the best all time. Florida is going to miss him for sure.

I'm sure you won't miss Meyer at Florida though will you Sab.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I was kinda shocked for a second, then I remembered his health issues.
> 
> He had a great run, one of the best in recent memory, and one of the best all time. Florida is going to miss him for sure.
> 
> I'm sure you won't miss Meyer at Florida though will you Sab.


*

I wont miss the guy at all...  But it doesn't matter who they hire. They could hire me and Kentucky would still lose to them...and Tennessee. 

I hope this helps him get healthier though. He thought about doing this last year didn't he?

Who do you think will be the replacement... Joker Phillips? *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I have no clue who will replace him. I try not to pay attention to Florida, not a big fan of that school.

I think they need to address the criminal records these players have. I get that their education is a joke, but they need to at least learn how to operate in society. Thuggishness should not be tolerated.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They are trying to be the Miami of this generation with the thuggishness. 

It's a shame too. Letting that one guy back on the team after he threatened to kill his girlfriend was pathetic.*


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

never have i been more excited for a bowl game before. last year i was hyped to see my ducks in the rose bowl. its almost surreal to think that we're playing for the NC this year. I only wonder how the season would have went had Masoli not been kicked off the team. I think that he would have went down as the greatest QB from Oregon ever.

As for this game...i feel that newton has all the pressure on him..we take each game, one game at a time..and our practices are so high tempo that playing auburn will be a more slowed down pace for us. I feel that if we stop newton, we will stop their whole team. i wont deny that newtons stats arnt great, but he does it all for them. I will be looking forward to 10 Jan though. its gonna be a great game.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

"My parents do a lot of things behind the scenes that go unnoticed". 

Cam Newton's Heisman speech. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

The Outsiders said:


> never have i been more excited for a bowl game before. last year i was hyped to see my ducks in the rose bowl. its almost surreal to think that we're playing for the NC this year. I only wonder how the season would have went had Masoli not been kicked off the team. I think that he would have went down as the greatest QB from Oregon ever.
> 
> As for this game...i feel that newton has all the pressure on him..we take each game, one game at a time..and our practices are so high tempo that playing auburn will be a more slowed down pace for us. I feel that if we stop newton, we will stop their whole team. i wont deny that newtons stats arnt great, but he does it all for them. I will be looking forward to 10 Jan though. its gonna be a great game.



*I'm looking forward to it as well. It should be a fun game to watch. 

I think Oregon can absolutely beat Auburn...but I also think that Auburn can beat Oregon. And that's the way it should be. 

Watching Masoli at Ole Miss this year made me a believer in the guy's talent. He really is a damn good QB. But I like Oregon's current QB even more. The guy is as sharp as a tack and has talent to burn. *


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> I'm looking forward to it as well. It should be a fun game to watch.
> 
> I think Oregon can absolutely beat Auburn...but I also think that Auburn can beat Oregon. And that's the way it should be.
> 
> *Watching Masoli at Ole Miss this year made me a believer in the guy's talent. He really is a damn good QB. But I like Oregon's current QB even more. The guy is as sharp as a tack and has talent to burn.*



Masoli was my favorite qb for the past two years. what he was able to do in Oregon after coming there from JunCo was incredable. I do agree though that DT1 is an amazing qb and only a soph. its gonna be a great next few seasons watching him grow and develope even more as a qb for us.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oregon being a great football team is nothing but fantastic for the Pac-10.. especially since USC is down. The conference needed someone to step up and take the lead and make the conference proud. Oregon has done that.

Although it would have been nice to see an Oregon team this good go up against a great USC team. That would have been a can't miss game. 

USC will be back in a few years and I don't see Oregon declining in talent.... this BCS run will do wonders for their recruiting and ya'll have a hell of a coach and a very talented QB. It should be interesting for them in the years to come. 

Congrats on having a great team to root for. 



Kentucky, on the other hand is almost impossible to predict. I like Joker Phillips as a man and as coach so far. We gotta see how good he can recruit though. 

Our QB (Hartline) , who's had a hell of year, got arrested for public intoxication with a Kentucky cheerleader who was also accused of assault on another woman, was arrested and is now suspended for our bowl game against Pittsburgh. 

Figures. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> Kentucky, on the other hand is almost impossible to predict. I like Joker Phillips as a man and as coach so far. We gotta see how good he can recruit though.
> 
> Our QB (Hartline) , who's had a hell of year, got arrested for public intoxication with a Kentucky cheerleader who was also accused of assault on another woman, was arrested and is now suspended for our bowl game against Pittsburgh.
> ...


******** redneckin.

Also you know something is wrong when Kentucky is in a bowl game and Texas isn't.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

-Mystery- said:


> "My parents do a lot of things behind the scenes that go unnoticed".
> 
> Cam Newton's Heisman speech. :lmao


Between that quote, ESPN's 30 for 30 on SMU coming on right after the ceremony, and Newton doing the top 10 on Dave Letterman's show tonight, I must say I've had enough with college football and the NCAA ppl this year..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> ******** redneckin.


*lol yep. It's in our blood I reckon. Oh btw, our entire high school cheerleading team got suspending for that fight they had with the opposing teams football players. lol *




> Also you know something is wrong when Kentucky is in a bowl game and Texas isn't.


*That is SO ture! ha! 

But did you know... before Kentucky lost their previous bowl game last year, they had the nations longest non-conference winning streak? 

Absolutely true. 


BTW, that 30 for 30 on SMU was a great watch. I had never got the story behind that other than what my dad had told me. So damn intriguing. 

*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *lol yep. It's in our blood I reckon. Oh btw, our entire high school cheerleading team got suspending for that fight they had with the opposing teams football players. lol *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I definitely need to see the SMU 30 for 30. That was on my radar but things changed as you know.

And I'm putting that cheerleader fight into a screenplay. Shit will be epic.


EDIT:

OH...:lmao x a lot @

Legends and Leaders of the Big 10(12). What a riot.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That Pony Excess 30 for 30 comes on again at 12 am *I guess it'll be 11 pm for you* tonight on ESPNU. It's a great watch.*


----------



## KahnevEdge (Nov 12, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> Our QB (Hartline) , who's had a hell of year, got arrested for public intoxication with a Kentucky cheerleader who was also accused of assault on another woman, was arrested and is now suspended for our bowl game against Pittsburgh. Figures.


Go P,i,t,t P,i,t,t, Let's go PITT! Nah Tino sucks, they won't win. UK will.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

KahnevEdge said:


> Go P,i,t,t P,i,t,t, Let's go PITT! Nah Tino sucks, they won't win. UK will.


*I think Pitt will win. I hope I'm wrong, of course, but the Cats have a TERRIBLE defense. Kentucky's defense is so bad that Michigans defense laughs at them. *


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> I definitely need to see the SMU 30 for 30. That was on my radar but things changed as you know.
> 
> And I'm putting that cheerleader fight into a screenplay. Shit will be epic.
> 
> ...


"Pony Excess" was fucking awesome. The whole story is just amazing at how everything came together. You see the ramifications of what happened to this day and why the NCAA will be hesitant to ever use the "death penalty" again as SMU's program is still recovering from that over 20 years later. 

Well, as an Iowa fan I'm really disturbed at how the season went. And of course the arrest of DJK (Derrell Johnson-Koulianos) for drugs in his room as the cops originally went in for one of his roommates. Then, having our top running back suspended also for the Insight Bowl, so now I have a feeling Iowa is going to get clobbered by Missouri. Not to mention I'm especially irritated at most Hawkeye fans screaming about how we should have played Nebraska and started up the rivalry early so they won't even watch the game on TV. I swear we have the most idiotic Kool-Aid drinking fans. 

What pissed me off the most was the press conference where Coach Ferentz acted like he was so disconnected from the program and didn't want to be there. I understand coaches can't babysit players, but at some point you have to think the coaches need to pay attention to what the hell is going on. Pay attention, coach, or get the hell out of there and put someone in who will watch. 

I want Oregon to beat Auburn, just to give Cam Newton his just desserts. I don't care what the NCAA says, Newton had to have known his old man was pimping him out to the highest bidder.

And yes...Legends and Leaders as names for the Big Ten divisions is lame, especially putting Michigan and Ohio State in separate divisions. It won't have the same impact for Michigan and Ohio State to play their rivalry game, then meet the following week again in a rematch for the Big Ten title.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry about your Hawkeyes man. I wanted them to be the ones to finally challenge Ohio State, but it was not to be. I know what you're going through. Texas had their worst season in a really long time. They were terrible in all phases of the game, but their offensive line was the worst of them all. Now with Muschamp gone...well, I'm not optimistic about my Horns. I dread a Michigan type collapse.

And I did see Pony Excess and loved it. Probably my favorite thing about it is that they have the men that exposed SMU for all its corruption telling most of the story. I grew up watching Dale Hansen and listening to Norm Hitzges and Brad Sham. This thing happened in my backyard, though it was before my time. Pony Excess was the best 30 for 30 I've seen so far.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

MrMister said:


> Sorry about your Hawkeyes man. I wanted them to be the ones to finally challenge Ohio State, but it was not to be. I know what you're going through. Texas had their worst season in a really long time. They were terrible in all phases of the game, but their offensive line was the worst of them all. Now with Muschamp gone...well, I'm not optimistic about my Horns. I dread a Michigan type collapse.
> 
> And I did see Pony Excess and loved it. Probably my favorite thing about it is that they have the men that exposed SMU for all its corruption telling most of the story. I grew up watching Dale Hansen and listening to Norm Hitzges and Brad Sham. This thing happened in my backyard, though it was before my time. Pony Excess was the best 30 for 30 I've seen so far.


That's the way the ball bounces. Something is going on over in Iowa City if the team has managed to lose focus in this way that hopefully they can straighten out. I mean, 4 of those 5 losses were games that should have been wins, especially against a mediocre Northwestern team and a horrid Minnesota squad. I'm a huge Hawkeye fan, but I don't live or die by what they do and I will watch them against Missouri. 

Pony Excess was a good one...ESPN is talking making 30 for 30 a regular series and have more documentaries like it. My favorites were The U, King's Ransom, and Once Brothers.


----------



## jackdone (Dec 21, 2010)

Defense expected to slow in the first half but picked it up in the second half as well. They were apparently kept secret defensive playbook in a big game next week in September was in a hurry, only 4 boys every single down. I think maybe one of the blitz was used during the game. And finally, special teams played great.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Glad to see my Broncos end the season on a positive note with a 26-3 win over Utah. Game started off as a defensive battle, but a huge 84 yard td run by Doug Martin kickstarting the offense combined with Utah causing penalties at all the wrong times lead to BSU's victory.

Not the bowl we were really hoping to be at a month ago, but I'm glad we were able to end on a high note.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

You gotta be fucking kidding me... Well good luck in the NFL Pryor, Posey, Herron and Adams.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

What's total bullshit is that they can play in the Sugar Bowl. And how can they pay $1000-2500 to charity when they have to be dead broke students?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

"NCAA ruled players can play in Sugar Bowl in part because of inadequate rules education by OSU"

Thats what Joe Schad said. 

I don't even care about Herron though, that dude is holding back so many talented RBs behind him, and I don't even want him on the team anymore. We have a highly touted freshman QB coming in but knowing Tressel he'll just play some bum Senior or something. The Posey one hurts the most.. We are not deep at WR.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pryor is a Senior next year right? Was he going to come back anyway? I'd have thought he would want to go pro before his stock drops to next to nothing.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

He already said he'd be back a month ago or so but it would be stupid for these guys to come back. I'm sure Tressel will tell them this as well. 

These guys need to be more like Cam Newton.. Just get your dads to accept benefits.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah they need to go pro so they'll have money to pay those idiotic charity "fines". I'm all for charity, but the people that give to charity are the ones that can afford it. Student athletes are basically forced into "poverty", how can they pay a $2500 fine? Perhaps there's something I'm missing, but the NCAA are fucking hypocrites.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yep lol. I don't know if these NCAA people think before they act.. And also they didn't suspend these players for the bowl game because of how much money they make off the BCS, which incredibly hypocritical. 

And Pryor should enter the draft as a WR/TE, he'd go higher.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pryor does seem like he would cause some matchup problems in the slot.


----------



## -Mystery- (Mar 19, 2005)

Always great waking up in the morning and finding out about this Ohio State news.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## ItsWhatIdo (Aug 15, 2007)

So Dez Bryant gets 10 games for talking to Sanders.
The Ohio State guys get 5 games for tattoos and some other junk.
Cam Newton gets a Heisman/Bowl Championship Game for money, stealing a laptop, and cheating in school.

I guess the lesson is.... the bigger the criminal, the less of the punishment.


----------



## Mr.King (Dec 29, 2006)

FIU and Toledo exciting game tonight


----------



## Shawty Mac 210 (Dec 27, 2010)

two good bowl games later on today, West Virginia vs. NC State and Mizzou vs. Iowa


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This Music City bowl between UNC and UT is ridiculous. Some entertaining stuff in the past half hour.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Thank god Nebraska forgot there was a game yesterday, still the ONLY team to ever have 3 1000 yard rushers in a season, the 2009 Nevada Wolf Pack!

TCU better lock it down against Wisconsin, they have an outside shot at it too, which would be even more impressive, since it's 3 RB's.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao at the Tennessee game... that couldn't have went any better. 

Absolutely beautiful.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

C'mon boys, let's end this memorable season with a whipping of the Tide. We haven't done one thing yet under Dantonio: win a bowl game. Let's do that tonight. We'd enter 2011 with a whole lot of momentum and actually some preseason talk.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Only way the Spartans win is if the Tide doesn't show up to play.

Maybe Michigan State can come back, but the Spartans looked totally outmatched here, which is what I thought would happen.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This was over before it started


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Alabama looks around twice as fast as Michigan State. It'll take a Herculean effort by every Spartan player and coach to comeback and even make this a game.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

This team is clearly not fit to match up with an SEC team. They're too damn slow in the places where it matters (offensive line) Dantonio should really try to get some of these quicker guys to come up north. Otherwise they'll never be able to match up well with the top SEC teams.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The bowls haven't excited me this year...with the exception of the Iowa-Missouri game and a few minutes of Florida vs. Penn State I haven't watched any bowl game. I'll watch the BCS ones that I think are big deals, but otherwise have zero interest in them. I'm long gone apparently from the days I was on the couch on New Year's Day watching as much football as possible. They really don't mean much with the exception of the BCS title game, and probably the Rose Bowl where we can see if TCU can hang with the big boys of the Big Ten. 

Actually, as I'm typing this am watching the last minute or so of what will most likely be JoePa's last game. It's a shame Paterno is about to get run out of State College, hopefully they can find a way for him to exit with dignity unlike what happened to Bowden down in FSU. 

On another note, I wonder if the five Ohio State players crossed their fingers when they promised they would stay next year?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm having a hard time caring about these bowl games too since Texas is nowhere to be seen. It's personally been the most disappointing college football year in recent memory (aka ever) starting with that Texas/Bama game to start it off.

Definitely pulling for TCU here in the Rose Bowl though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The NCAA is cruel for putting Michigan against an SEC team. Mississippi State of all teams put 50+ points up against them.*


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *The NCAA is cruel for putting Michigan against an SEC team. Mississippi State of all teams put 50+ points up against them.*


Mississippi State ain't no powder puff football team they probably will be contenders in the SEC next year...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

killacamt said:


> Mississippi State ain't no powder puff football team they probably will be contenders in the SEC next year...


*Of course. But they aren't offensive juggernauts either...although they looked it today. 


And congrats to TCU!!!! *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So TCU has to be seen as a legit power by all now. They just beat the co-co-co Big 10 Champs in the Rose Bowl. This is the biggest win for that school in modern history.

Has the Big 10 won a bowl game yet?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

They won their first two a couple days ago. Everyone in the big 10 had a poor match up they really had no shot of winning today, except for Wisconsin so that's a big blow for the big 10 to see them lose here. Obviously OSU needs to win to salvage something for the conference.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Poor match up as in they had to face the SEC? lol

Who does Ohio St play?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*OSU plays Arkansas.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like Arkansas in that game for sure.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Big Ten should disband if OSU loses to a mediocre Arkansas team. 


That being said I think Arkansas will actually win the game... as mediocre *for an SEC team* as they are. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Who annoys you more: Matt Millen or Brent Musberger?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That's hard really. Both of them will act like the viewer knows absolutely nothing about football. 

"Now the replay has to show incontrovertible evidence that the ball was not caught. Because, you see, the referee on the field called the ball a catch."


--- yeah we fucking know that dipshit. 



"The Bruins are down by four so a field goal would do them no good"



--- yeah we fucking know that dipshit.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I like when the announcers fuck easy stuff up like that. 

"Well a field goal can't help them here, they'll have to go for it"...uh no...they're down by 2 dude.

Anyway for me it's Brent Musberger.

This drinking game will kill you though...

http://www.fanblogs.com/ncaa/005660.php


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao yeah that's pretty bad. Announcers, in general, annoy me. lol Sometimes I know more rules about the game than they do. That makes me so angry and they lose all credibility with me for stuff like that. 

I'm going to try that drinking game! lol that's awesome. 


And UCONN being in a BCS bowl is hilarious! If Oklahoma doesn't beat them by 30 they should be ashamed. *


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *Of course. But they aren't offensive juggernauts either...although they looked it today.
> 
> 
> And congrats to TCU!!!! *


Hunny they play in the SEC, everyone in the SEC is an offensive juggernaut, come on now. When you compare other BCS conferences and no the Big East isn't one, they are stacked top to bottom...


And don't ya think TCU would match up better against Auburn or Oregon???


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

UC Santa Barbara (they don't have a football team btw) is an offensive juggernaut against Michigan's defense.

Oh and OU still sucks. Fuckers get UConn and act like their BCS failures are behind them with this "win".


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

big ten got CLOWNED today.

oh well. Illinois won!


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

lol Michigan trying to steal the thunder from Ohio State by announcing the firing the day of the Sugar Bowl. real cute guys.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Our best cover corner gets hurt when we're facing the best passing team we've seen all year.. great


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Our best cover corner gets hurt when we're facing the best passing team we've seen all year.. great


*It's okay. OSU is arguably the best Big Ten team and they are playing a middle of the pack SEC team. It shouldn't be a problem.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Pig Suey still could come back.:side:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh they absolutely could! 

It would be embarrassing for OSU and the Big Ten if they did though.*


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

lol at them taking out the legs under Cam.. Dirty as hell


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

And forward progress doesn't exist anymore.. Fuck these refs


----------



## antoniomare007 (Jun 24, 2007)

i'm impressed by Arkansas defense in this half. The 3 games I saw from them they couldn't do shit against the opponent O so I'm very surprised by this.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

DanTheMan07 said:


> And forward progress doesn't exist anymore.. Fuck these refs


Did you watch the replay??? Listen to what the announcers said??


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I saw his forward progress hit the 2, and get driven into the end zone by 3 defenders...


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

DanTheMan07 said:


> I saw his forward progress hit the 2, and get driven into the end zone by 3 defenders...


too bad there wasn't a whistle and he disengaged from the defender


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Then a defender draws our guy to move, but they still call it a false start.. Then we shoot ourselves in the foot.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

antoniomare007 said:


> i'm impressed by Arkansas defense in this half. The 3 games I saw from them they couldn't do shit against the opponent O so I'm very surprised by this.


Don't be too impressed. This is really just another Jim Tressel special. Get a lead, get conservative, stop scoring and try to hang on. Guy's been doing it for years. Only difference is, Arkansas's offense is too good for him to get away with it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow that was a huge drop. Neither team wants to win this game.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Arkansas receivers blew this game...Too many drops..I've never seen a group of receivers drop so many passes while open...The one in the end zone near the end of the 1st half will be the one to ultimately kill them


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

There's still time for Arkansas to do something here. I agree though. The Hogs win this if they just catch.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

... wow


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

I can't even bring myself to care.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I know I'm supposed to cheer for Big Ten, but I cannot help but to cheer for Arkansas.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Yes!!! Thank god...


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Buckeyes are strange team. They have SEC talent, but Big East level coaching. They don't even try to do anything intelligent. Either they have better talent, or they lose. It can't even be equal talent. They have to be _way _better, like they were in this game. And even then, its still close.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Block punt, why dont you scoop it up and run it in for the TD? smh


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

HeatWave said:


> Block punt, why dont you scoop it up and run it in for the TD? smh


Agreed, that was such a stupid decision. He had a clear path to the end zone. That was almost as bad of a blunder as Mallett's interception.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Seriously, neither team made the plays to win this. This was about who made the most mistakes and that was the Razorbacks in the end.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

TheReverend said:


> Agreed, that was such a stupid decision. He had a clear path to the end zone. That was almost as bad of a blunder as Mallett's interception.


In Mallet's defense, how did he know he was gonna catch the INT? Just the play before the TE dropped the ball. No way he thought the supposed to be suspended LB was gonna catch it :lmao


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Guess they call it amateur football for a reason.


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

Dice Darwin said:


> Buckeyes are strange team. They have SEC talent, but Big East level coaching. They don't even try to do anything intelligent. Either they have better talent, or they lose. It can't even be equal talent. They have to be _way _better, like they were in this game. And even then, its still close.




You generally have some good coaching when they lead the team to five straight conference championships and eight BCS bowl appearances, not to mention a nearly impeccable record against the Maize and Blue in one of the most special rivalries in all of sports.

Frankly, we are seeing a great coaching run by Tressel who will go down as the best Buckeye coach ever, besides Woody Hayes of course. I know we haven't performed well against the god-almighty SEC and haven't shown up in national championship games, but Tressel isn't going anywhere, and a man learns best from his mistakes.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Tressel has done a tremendous job, but it's still not good enough for OSU fans.

Peruse Buckeye boards, and they're disappointed with the lack of national titles. 

Frankly, I would love have to have Tressel's track record.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Newsflash to the Buckeyes...NO ONE is winning national championships but the SEC these days. Texas is the last to do it in 2005.

The problem obviously isn't Tressel. And there isn't even a problem at Ohio St. save they were overrated a few years ago.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

The Imperfect said:


> You generally have some good coaching when they lead the team to five straight conference championships and eight BCS bowl appearances, not to mention a nearly impeccable record against the Maize and Blue in one of the most special rivalries in all of sports.
> 
> Frankly, we are seeing a great coaching run by Tressel who will go down as the best Buckeye coach ever, besides Woody Hayes of course. I know we haven't performed well against the god-almighty SEC and haven't shown up in national championship games, but Tressel isn't going anywhere, and a man learns best from his mistakes.


Like I said. When Tressel has better talent, they win. Buckeyes are the most talented team in the Big Ten every year, especially with the fall of Michigan. So yeah, I would think they would win the Big Ten almost every year. Tressel does a fine job recruiting. It's his conservative gameplanning and in-game/halftime adjustments that fail. 

There's a reason why OSU only scored 3 points in the second half, and it isn't because Arkansas suddenly brought in better players. Jim Turtle went into his shell in the second half, and almost gave the game away because of it.

And no, I'm not saying he's terrible. I'm saying he's okay, and that's good enough for the Big Ten. But okay doesn't cut it when going against great. Which explains his bad record against great teams. Fortunately, Arkansas isn't great and they choked at the end. So the Bucks got the win. I'll take that over a loss any day


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Buckeyes barely beat a middle of the pack SEC team. The problem is recruiting style of play.

The SEC is simply too fast for the Buckeyes form of play. I think that is what need to be addressed. And when push comes to shove I guess it is Tressel's responsibility. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The problem there is that the players in the South are superior to those in the North overall.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Tressel needs to recruit Florida like every other SEC team. *


----------



## The Imperfect (Sep 23, 2005)

My mom made a good point today. She thinks its stupid they call it the Discover Orange Bowl and All-State Sugar Bowl when they could easily call it a much more classy Orange Bowl presented by Discover or THE Sugar Bowl presented by All-State Insurance.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Mikey Damage said:


> Tressel has done a tremendous job, but it's still not good enough for OSU fans.
> 
> Peruse Buckeye boards, and they're disappointed with the lack of national titles.
> 
> Frankly, I would love have to have Tressel's track record.


Any Ohio State fan who isn't satisfied with Tressel is an idiot.. He's the best thing to happen to this program since Woody Hayes.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The Imperfect said:


> My mom made a good point today. She thinks its stupid they call it the Discover Orange Bowl and All-State Sugar Bowl when they could easily call it a much more classy Orange Bowl presented by Discover or THE Sugar Bowl presented by All-State Insurance.


Agreed, but they pay the money to get their name said first. Pretty sure these corporations are what keep college from having a playoff. They wouldn't get all this individual exposure if there was a playoff. It's not the sole reason, but it's got to be one of the biggest.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

MrMister said:


> The problem there is that the players in the South are superior to those in the North overall.


To be fair west coast recruiting is pretty big as well which is why USC dominated because they owned the entire West when it came to recruiting along with getting east coast guys such as Brian Cushing..


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Indeed, California has great talent. I'd have to think that the Big 10 would try to go for the South before the West though. Also, the North isn't bad at all, it just doesn't have as many talented players as the South or West.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

The Big Ten used to make pretty good roads into the South. When Hayden Fry was at Iowa he snagged a lot of talent from Texas and Florida. They've made a push east lately also, especially with trying to get Rutgers to join the Big Ten to get a foothold in New Jersey for talent and the New York area for the BTN. 

Tressel's problem is not speed, it's lack of discipline. Big Ten teams can win with their style of play if they are efficient. Iowa has beaten some good SEC teams in bowl games the last several years. I especially remember the one against Florida a few years ago and against South Carolina last year. Iowa plays a balanced run/pass attack and aggressive defense. Many SEC teams have an issue the first time a team hauls off and hits them in the mouth. Of course, the discipline issue is something Iowa has dealt with...I thought a shirt should go out saying "WWDJKD"  

Look out for the greatest rule since the NCAA wanted to start the clock right after they spotted the ball following kickoffs Next year, if officials feel that a scoring celebration warrants a penalty for unsportsmanlike conduct and/or taunting, they can not only penalize you 15 yards but take the points off the board. What is unsportsmanlike is usually up to interpretation (see the salute by the K-State player in the Pinstripe Bowl) and the first time it happens in a big game the howls of protest will be heard. The NCAA is trying to solve this problem the way one tries to rid himself of a fly with a sledgehammer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Saying the SEC fears hitting and lacks toughness is crazy. It's the most physical conference around. That's why they're so dominant: speed, toughness, and they knock your head off.

The SEC loses the odd the bowl game now and then, but they're still usually the superior team. It's hard to get up for a game that essentially means nothing since they've already played the best teams in the nation. If those same games were played during the regular season when it matters most, many of them would have gone the other way.

All the roads to the South have been closed for the most part. That's probably the biggest reason the SEC has been so dominant.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Hmmm, Pitt/Kentucky or US HS All American Bowl? Hmm, give me the High schoolers.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

havent been this excited since texas/usc for a title game.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Obviously I was more excited for that game, but yeah this should be a classic.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's difficult for me to listen to mushmouth. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh yeah.. GO DUCKS! *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *It's difficult for me to listen to mushmouth. *


I missed Holtz unfortunately.

Are you playing the Brent Musberger drinking game tonight Sabrina?

He's already said folks a few times. Drink up!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol holly shit! I have some Jim Beam too! I think I will play it!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Don't be afraid to quit though. Don't let Musberger kill you.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol Okay I took one shot for the, "folks" I missed. I'm only gonna do, "folks", made field goals and turnovers. 

If there aren't enough of those I'll have to do something anyway. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How about a shot for Newton runs and LeMichael runs of 15 yards or more?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You're going to be really drunk. I promise. "Folks" alone will probably fuck you up.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah, "Folks" is kinda scaring me actually lol. 

I only have a pint as well...and that's plenty to fuck me up.  

I thought I had a fifth of Jack that my sister left but it's gone. Someone has stole that shit.*


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Shit is about to go down. I took a shot with Oregon, even though I think Auburn will win. I just hope it isn't like last year where one teams starting QB goes out in the first series. That'd ruin it, especially since these two seem so evenly matched.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I need someone to join me in this drinking game, "folks".*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm glad I'm over Colt RUNNING THE FUCKING OPTION vs. Alabama from last year, so thanks for bringing that up PP.

Pulling for Oregon. Thinking Auburn will win though.

Either way I want some ridiculous offense tonight.

I only have beers Sabrina, but I'm in.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Beers work! You gotta drink a whole one though! 


Hang on. I might be able to get some beer off dad if he's already drunk lol


that's odd sounding.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm drinking to those really gay glow in the dark socks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Glow in the dark anything is kinda gay. 


and by gay I mean homosexual.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Probably won't be able to run much option against Auburn. Too fast.

Not a good start for the Ducks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He shouldn't have pitched that ball. He had a first down.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TIGERS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Musburger is already on my 25th nerve.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I love the screen play!*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TIGERS


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Those deflection INTs suck. The pass was high but still.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*TURNOVER! *takes a shot*

come on JM, join me!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Holly shit another turnover! This could get interesting for me.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

This game is off to an ugly start.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TIGERS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Holy shit another turnover... I'm fucked.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Holy shit another turnover... I'm fucked.*


Well at least Musberger has kinda chilled on the "folks".


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Fairley's is fast as hell.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Brek, I've come to the conclusion that you should drink three beers to my one shot.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Brek, I've come to the conclusion that you should drink three beers to my one shot.*


Gonna need more beer then. It sounds fair though.

Auburn's D is gassed. This is good.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think Oregon might run away with this. Especially if Auburn's defense is already tired.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*wow.. bad read there by Thomas*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That was a huge stop. You're going to need TDs to beat Auburn.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Agreed.. ask Alabama


damn those three turnovers fucked me over lol*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

thomas and newton looking like shit, thus far


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TIGERS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Come on Oregon... you can't trade FG's for TD's*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Maybe this will get Thomas into the game better. I think both QBs were just too lost in the enormity of this game.

Newton has settled down, now Thomas needs to.

Oregon doesn't need to be this smart and cute.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

What the f was that.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Good job Thomas. Settle down bro.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

what an answer.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That 2 point conversion took brass balls. Totally caught Auburn off guard there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hated that 2 point call. sure it worked but I don't think you should go for two until the fourth quarter. Congrats on the balls to call it though
*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

"Folks"...take a shot.

I don't think it was a good idea either, but it worked.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> "Folks"...take a shot.
> 
> I don't think it was a good idea either, but it worked.


*I hate that man right about now. It's not even halftime!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You gotta score TDs to beat Oregon. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh...MIGOD how do you miss that? Terrible throw to a wide open receiver. *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

this game is high quality...back and forth...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TIGERS


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow.. someone blew an assignment. *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

i think i just heard a folks.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damnit Mikey!


And the Auburn player should have been ejected.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was distracted.:side:

How many folks did I miss?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I was distracted.:side:
> 
> How many folks did I miss?


*Damnit... HUSH! 

I'm already halfway through this pint! *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Great first half after both teams stopped the turnovers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Fucking turnovers and "folks" ... fuck 'em both I say!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Thanks for helping me keep this thread alive.... assholes. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Guilty as charged.

Ducks just got lucky. Extremely lucky. They gotta get some points on this next drive.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's okay, you're busy drinking beer. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Made one of my roommates get me more too.

Chip Kelly might be my favorite coach.

What a catch.

Fairley is a fucking stud.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oh...migod. Once gutsy call too many.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They have no choice at this point really. Maybe they can get a safety?

They might should've faked that play and gone the other way.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It would have been alot better if it were a 5 point game at this point. I don't like Oregon's chances in the fourth.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You've got to take that chance for the TD there. You have to. This is the national championship.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah I hear ya... but a TD now, if the FG was taken, would give them the lead. But I agree. You had to go for it there.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

On another note, bummed that Les Miles might go to Michigan.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

TIGERS


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

it's getting close to the end for oregon here.

if auburn gets a field goal, it's over.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well Oregon has life. Agreed a FG would've been church. Oregon can do this.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well, the plot certainly thickens!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't like Oregon's chances.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Auburn's defense, ironically, has won them this game and the National Championship.

Waits for GD to say...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That is ironic actually. Auburn's defense was absolutely their weakness. Auburn has impressed me with this game more than any other game...event he Alabama game.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And the plot thickens again.  

damn shot!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

:lmao

Ducks not dead yet!

Ironically it could be Auburn's offense that loses them the game.

Great fucking strip there.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is such a great game to watch! I'm thrilled with it.


And how did that linebacker not pick that off?*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This ending should be incredible for sure. While the scoring didn't happen, this game lived up to the hype. Great stuff.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Oh shut up! He didn't SET a screen. He was just THERE!*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Here we go. *talks to herself**


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Tied game!!!


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Awesome. Tons of time for Auburn though.

Loved those play calls for the TD and 2pt btw.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Cam Newton time


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wow. crazy comeback.

awesome game.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't think his knee was down there...*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

The question is his hand/wrist, not the legs.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow....*


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow..big play


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's a shame if it comes down to that... *


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

I bet my friend 10 bucks Oregon would win..this kicker better pull a Boise State

EDIT: nevermind


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

This FG isn't automatic. Remember Boise St.

But doesn't matter...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Devastating. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think Auburn calls a time out and Newton runs it in.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ugh, damn.

it bothers me that auburn is going to win because they're just going to have stripped from them anyway ala Reggie Bush/USC.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think you should run the ball here... and if you don't make it call time out and kick the FG*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> ugh, damn.
> 
> it bothers me that auburn is going to win because they're just going to have stripped from them anyway ala Reggie Bush/USC.


More irony. Auburn is the team that got fucked over because of that SC vacated championship.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

There goes my 10 bucks


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> ugh, damn.
> 
> it bothers me that auburn is going to win because they're just going to have stripped from them anyway ala Reggie Bush/USC.


*I don't think so. They'll never prove any of that.

Knowing something and proving it are two separate animals.*


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, time to watch RAW.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Well fuck. SEC at 5 in a row and counting.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*SEC and then there's everyone else.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't think so. They'll never prove any of that.
> 
> Knowing something and proving it are two separate animals.*


never know. who thought reggie bush would be exposed until it actually happened?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Chizik just War Eagle'd his ass off.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*How is it a, "God" thing? 


*sigh**


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ima lol when it gets revoked cuz cam newton wasn't eligible j/s


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> never know. who thought reggie bush would be exposed until it actually happened?


*He was dealing with agents though. That's totally different.

Either Cam's dad will have to admit to something or Auburn will have to admit to something. 


Not likely.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *How is it a, "God" thing?
> 
> 
> *sigh**


For sure. It's a War Eagle thing.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

I wouldn't be surprised if the NCAA had something on Newton's dad, but didn't say shit in order to protect the BCS and their ratings. It's all about the dollar.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

MrMister said:


> For sure. It's a War Eagle thing.


The War Eagle thing isn't as annoying at least as Roll Tide. 

I am not too fond of the Newton situation stuff no matter what occurs out of it but I'd rather Auburn win than Alabama. Guess that's bias coming from an LSU fan though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LadyCroft said:


> *He was dealing with agents though. That's totally different.
> 
> Either Cam's dad will have to admit to something or Auburn will have to admit to something.
> 
> ...


that's my point. reggie wasn't the first player to get benefits...but he was exposed. and he was a high caliber player on a championship team at a powerhouse university.

not likely, but still in the realm of possible.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

scrilla said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the NCAA had something on Newton's dad, but didn't say shit in order to protect the BCS and their ratings. It's all about the dollar.


*What would they have though? Cam's dad would have had to say something or Auburn would have to have said something. 


Now the FBI could have something because of their wire tapping. But I doubt it.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KOP said:


> The War Eagle thing isn't as annoying at least as Roll Tide.
> 
> I am not too fond of the Newton situation stuff no matter what occurs out of it but I'd rather Auburn win than Alabama. Guess that's bias coming from an LSU fan though.


Did you see that Les Miles is entertaining Michigan's offer? Fucking sucks. I mean I bleed Burnt Orange and White, but I got a soft spot in my heart for LSU.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Did you see that Les Miles is entertaining Michigan's offer? Fucking sucks. I mean I bleed Burnt Orange and White, but I got a soft spot in my heart for LSU.


Yeah I've been following it since Friday when it broke before the Cotton Bowl. 

I don't want him to go. You know how LSU fans are though. There are a lot calling for his head despite him having four 11 win seasons in his six years here. It takes a lot to satisfy LSU fans sadly.

If he leaves the rumored replacement is Bo Pelini as of right now.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think it's a funny thing that it's great to mention, "God" in the South. hehe.

God is the one that did this for Auburn... not the coaches.


It just proves that there are a bunch of devil worshipers on the Ducks side.*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Clearly, God hates the Ducks.

Probably cuz of their uniforms.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

KOP said:


> Yeah I've been following it since Friday when it broke before the Cotton Bowl.
> 
> I don't want him to go. You know how LSU fans are though. There are a lot calling for his head despite him having four 11 win seasons in his six years here. It takes a lot to satisfy LSU fans sadly.
> 
> If he leaves the rumored replacement is Bo Pelini as of right now.


That's odd. So the Big 10 and SEC will be trading coaches in a way. Too bad for the Big 10 they won't be trading where they recruit. Advantage...still SEC, by far.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

MrMister said:


> That's odd. So the Big 10 and SEC will be trading coaches in a way. Too bad for the Big 10 they won't be trading where they recruit. Advantage...still SEC, by far.


Yeah that's just the rumors going around. Who really knows what's going to happen but part of me feels Miles is not going to pass this opportunity up this time. We shall see soon though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Funny thing is, Auburn kicked a field goal like that with no time on the clock to beat Kentucky this year.... same situation.. tie score, ball on the one-two yard line.*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *What would they have though? Cam's dad would have had to say something or Auburn would have to have said something.
> 
> 
> Now the FBI could have something because of their wire tapping. But I doubt it.*


i'm no expert on NCAA investigations, but wouldn't the simple thing to do be to audit the guy and see if he made purchases/randomly came into 6 figures. unless he hasn't spent it and buried it in his back yard. i don't think the NCAA could do that, but i'm sure the FBI or the IRS could or something.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

tommy tuberville should get some credit for recruiting the seniors and juniors on the roster


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Funny thing is, Auburn kicked a field goal like that with no time on the clock to beat Kentucky this year.... same situation.. tie score, ball on the one-two yard line.*


So you're saying Kentucky could've won the National Championship?:side:



KOP said:


> Yeah that's just the rumors going around. Who really knows what's going to happen but part of me feels Miles is not going to pass this opportunity up this time. We shall see soon though.


Well I want Miles to stay in Baton Rouge. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

scrilla said:


> i'm no expert on NCAA investigations, but wouldn't the simple thing to do be to audit the guy and see if he made purchases/randomly came into 6 figures. unless he hasn't spent it and buried it in his back yard. i don't think the NCAA could do that, but i'm sure the FBI or the IRS could or something.


*The FBI really would have no interest in it... BUT... there was a huge Auburn booster that recently got in trouble with the law. And the FBI had been wiring his phone line during the time that Newton was being recruited. 

I think that's the only chance the NCAA has at proving anything. And I doubt they have anything concerning Newton on those wire taps or something would have been said. The NCAA has no power over the FBI to report or keep something like that quiet. 


It has been reported that Newton's dad's church had come into quiet a bit of money around the same time. Again, knowing something and proving it is totally different. And since churches don't have to disclose where they get their money... well good fucking luck and praise the lord!




MrMister said:



So you're saying Kentucky could've won the National Championship?:side:

Click to expand...

Nope, we would have lost by three. 
*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> Nope, we would have lost by three.
> *


Well you guys did give the now national champions all they could handle. And you have two all americans. That's a successful season of football for little Kentucky.

LoL...better than "big bad" Texas actually.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Well you guys did give the now national champions all they could handle. And you have two all americans. That's a successful season of football for little Kentucky.
> 
> LoL...better than "big bad" Texas actually.


*Plus we might have been the last team to beat Auburn last year.. Hell yeah I like this spin!*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Take a shot. Cheers.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can't believe I wrote the above post and it was readable.  whoohoo!


Also, Kentucky beat Auburn last year, AT Auburn by using a black quarterback named Newton. 


How ya like them apples? *poor grammar by design**


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't believe how shitty Oregon was in the red zone and close to the goal line. I realize they probably don't have the personnel to line up in goalline, but they should have at least tried to run standard running plays down there. When you're trying to get in the end zone from a few yards away you're doing yourself a disservice by going a few yards back in your formation. 

SEC is the most dominant conference in college football, hands down. They are just bigger, faster and stronger than everyone else.


----------



## CJ Punk (Aug 27, 2009)

Cam Newton has just announced he will declare for the NFL Draft. 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nfl/draft2011/news/story?id=6019964


----------



## SD!2714 (Oct 23, 2004)

My as well get out while the getting is good. It's only a matter of time when the hammer is brought down on Auburn by the NCAA.


----------

